# "Petri Heil" bei Lidl



## Nordlicht1975 (20. März 2007)

Tach zusammen!

Ich war gestern abend noch beim Lidl um die Ecke einkaufen - und was sehe ich da an der Kasse? In dem dort ausliegenden Prospekt wird unter dem Motto "Petri Heil bei Lidl" angekündigt, dass es ab dem 29. März allerlei Angelgedöns gibt.

Leider ist auf der Internetseite noch nichts davon dargestellt und ich habe (clever, clever... #q) den Prospekt zu Hause liegen gelassen. Kann euch also nicht berichten, was es im einzelnen gibt. Ok, ein paar Ruten, Rollen, und Combos natürlich, dann noch diverse Zubehör-Sets, das habe ich schon noch im Kopf, aber eben keine Details. Ach ja, ein Dreibein-Rutenständer und ein Teleskop-Rod-Pod waren auch noch dabei (jeweils mit der Möglichkeit zur Montage von Bißanzeigern). Oh, so Stück für Stück kommt die Erinnerung... Die dann erforderlichen Bíßanzeiger waren nämlich auch vertreten, für 9 Euro und ´nen Keks pro Stück, meine ich...

Vielleicht hat der eine oder andere hier den Prospekt auch schon zu Hause. Ansonsten kann ich heute abend oder morgen früh noch ein bißchen mehr schreiben. Falls ihr euch nicht ohnehin alle bei dem Gedanken, "Tackle" (Gruß an alle diesbezüglichen Fetischisten!  ) bei Lidl zu kaufen, entrüstet abwendet...

Schönen Gruß aus dem hohen Norden

Jörg


----------



## mot67 (20. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

bei lidl gibt es hin und wieder "angelzeugsaktionen". 
teilweise schrott, teilweise zu gebrauchen, muss man nur ordentlich unter die lupe nehmen


----------



## fjordbutt (20. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

beukottiert lidl und kauft den schrott nicht, geht lieber zu eurem angelgerätehändler und schnackt noch ein wenig mit ihm, anstatt noch an der kasse ne unfreundliche, genervte kassiererin zu erleben...


#h petri heil|wavey:


----------



## DerBorder (20. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

also als Schrott würde ich das nicht unbedingt bezeichnen ( so wie mein Vorredner|krach: )

ich hab mir mal vor Jahren ne Rute mit Rolle bei Aldi geholt. Die lebt immer noch und wird auch immer noch benutzt. Ein paar Jahre später ein Set von Lidl, funst auch super im Gegensatz zu dem Zeug was ich von den ach so tollen Gerätehändler angedreht behommen habe. Da brechen ohne Grund die Laufringe ab oder die Rollen zerfallen in ihre Einzelteile. Da frag ich mich doch " Wer hat denn den SCHROTT"#q


----------



## antonio (20. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

hört doch mal auf mit der schwarz-weiß -malerei.beim discounter muß nicht immer alles schrott sein man muß die sachen eben genau unter die lupe nehmen ganauso ists umgekehrt beim dealer ist auch nicht alles gold was glänzt.

gruß antonio


----------



## Madenbader (20. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Also Rollen und Ruten vom Discounter traue ich nicht über den Weg. Habe dann zu schlechte Erfahrungen mit gemacht. Das Knicklicht-Sortiment werde ich mir allerdings erneut holen. War damit bislang zufrieden. Und mit dem einen oder anderen Zubehörteil kann man auch nichts falsch machen. Kleinigkeiten hole ich mir also auch dieses Jahr wieder bei der Lidl- oder Aldiaktion. Weiß ja nicht, wie das bei Euch so aussieht. Aber wenn ich sparen kann, dann tu ich es auch. Angel, Rolle und Sehne sollte hochwertig sein, aber Knicklichter oder Regenschirme sind mir persönlich nicht sehr wichtig. Einstellungssache.

Gruß

Madenbader


----------



## fjordbutt (20. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



BerBorder schrieb:


> so wie mein Vorredner|krach: )



ja los, lass es raus|bla: 



BerBorder schrieb:


> ich hab mir mal vor Jahren ne Rute mit Rolle bei Aldi geholt. Die lebt immer noch und wird auch immer noch benutzt. Ein paar Jahre später ein Set von Lidl, funst auch super



glücksgriff, glückwunsch zur ausrüstung



BerBorder schrieb:


> im Gegensatz zu dem Zeug was ich von den ach so tollen Gerätehändler angedreht behommen habe.



naja wer sich was andrehen lässt, selber schuld man informiert sich ja auch vorher 




BerBorder schrieb:


> Da brechen ohne Grund die Laufringe ab oder die Rollen zerfallen in ihre Einzelteile. Da frag ich mich doch " Wer hat denn den SCHROTT"#q



ohne grund? naja nen äusseren einfluß wirds schon gehabt haben, der ja meistens geleugnet wird aber zu ihm kannst du wenigstens hingehen und ihm die rute/rolle auf den tisch legen, sofern du nicht nur einmal in 2 jahren bei ihm warst, wird er dir auch sicherlich ein ausweg, mit dem beide seiten leben können, anbieten. so sind zumindest meine erfahrungen.

und auch zu den discounter angeboten gab es hier in den letzten jahren zu genüge meinungen, die leider nicht immer so positiv wie deine ausgefallen sind.


und mal ehrlich, um wieviel euro unterscheidet sich ein knicklichtpreis vom discounter zum händler? das sind keine welten. aber wenn der händler "um die ecke" mal wieder dicht macht ist das geschreie wieder groß, hier gibts ja nix mehr in meiner gegend...


aber eigendlich will ich mich aus diesen diskusionen ja raushalten, nur klappt das nicht immer

also, nehmt wenigstens ne lupe mit.

viele grüße
fjordbutt...der noch nie im discounter angelzeugs gekauft hat#h


----------



## nixfang (20. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Na dass es in Kolkwitz keinen Angelladen gibt ist ja doch wohl 
nicht so segr verwunderlich.
Dafür habt Ihr einen Top-Laden in CB gegenüber des Bahr-Baumarktes.

#h


----------



## fjordbutt (20. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



nixfang schrieb:


> Na dass es in Kolkwitz keinen Angelladen gibt ist ja doch wohl
> nicht so segr verwunderlich.
> Dafür habt Ihr einen Top-Laden in CB gegenüber des Bahr-Baumarktes.
> 
> #h



ehrlich gesagt brauchen wir in kolkwitz auch keinen, glaube ich zumindest aber zu dem gegenüber vom bahr - naja ich will ja keine alten kamellen rausholen, aber du wolltest es ja nicht anders 
was ich da erlebt hab ist mir eigendlich so noch nicht wieder passiert: klick
wenigstens kam noch eine entschuldigung. 
aber ich muss dir sagen gerade die kleineren läden in cb haben sich zum positiven verändert. fahr mal zur strasse der jugend ... nette leute

grüsse
fjordbutt|wavey:


----------



## StefanTS (20. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Hi!

Hab das Prospekt auch gesehen. Zumindest den Räucherofen will ich mir mal ansehen, als Einstieg, bevor ich selber einen Baue kann das nicht so verkehrt sein. Und der Rest? Na, einfach mal schaun. Fasziniert hat mich ja der Fischfinder... Ob man damit nicht im 'Trüben fischt'? Ich glaub da nehm' ich dann lieber mehr Geld in die Hand, wenn ich sowas kaufen möchte. Kommt halt auf den Einsatzzweck an. Hinschaun werd ich also auf alle Fälle mal.


Mein Schwager hat vor 2 Jahren auch mal zwei Ruten bei Lidl gekauft. Naja, für die Kinder im Urlaub ideal. Er hat sich selbst im Urlaub dann lieber was 'vernünftiges' gekauft. Gefangen hat er auch nicht mehr. Kommt halt auch auf den Anwender an!  

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Bubu63 (20. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Also ich hab den Prospekt taufrisch vor mir liegen. Es gibt: Knicklichter ,Tragbarer Sonarfischfinder,3-Bein-Rutenhalter mit Teleskopgestänge für sagenhafte 8,99, elektronische Bißanzeiger, Rod Pod ( hier genannt Teleskoprutenhalter ) 39,99, Diverse Angelkombos für 22,99,
Regenmantel und Wathose, Monofile Schnüre, Angeltaschen, Räucherofen, Brandungs ,-oder Freilaufrolle für 30,-€, Pilk,- oder
Multi-X-Angel ( ? ) für 22,99 €, Raubfisch,- oder Twisterbox für`n 10èr, sowie wohl die von früherbekannten Zubehörsets.
Nur Schirme gibts diesmal nicht, hat wohl auch seinen Grund.

Hört sich auf den ersten Blick erstmal gut an, würd mir die Sachen aber erstmal angucken. Im Zweifelsfall auf jeden Fall
zum Angel-Gerätehändler !

Bis die Tage

Bubu63


----------



## marmis0205 (20. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Sollte es nicht jedem selber überlassen sein, wo er was kauft ? Ich kaufe beim Fachhändler, bei Askari, bei Ebay und auch beim Discounter. 

Ach so : Wenn die Discounter nur Schrott verkaufen, warum kauft ihr dann da eure Lebensmittel ?


----------



## marmis0205 (20. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Ach so, nochwas vergessen : Ich habe mir vor 2 Jahren bei Plus die Angelklamotten gekauft. ( Hose und Jacke ). Bin von der Qualität begeistert und trage die Sachen heute gerne noch. Habe mir damals sogar noch ( Gott sei Dank ) ne Butz nachgekauft.


----------



## GoliaTH (20. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Das eine oder andere ist mit Sicherheit zu gebrauchen.
Ansonsten wohl produziert in Billiglohnländern, nach dem Motto von Kindern für Kinder


----------



## Denni_Lo (20. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Nun ja, wie schon gesagt man sollte die Sachen generell mal „durchleuchten“ vor dem Kauf.  Jedoch gebe ich an dieser Stelle mal zu bedenken dass die Discounter Ihre Ware nicht von irgendwo her beziehen und sich wohl kundig machen was sie da eigentlich kaufen.


----------



## ebenezer (20. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Auf jeden Fall sollte man die  Alternativen aus dem Fachhandel kennen, bevor man das scheinbar günstige Zeugs bei Lidl kauft.
Der Räucherofen ist gut und günstig, den hab ich schon gekauft.
Bei den Rollen wäre ich vorsichtig. Für 30 Euro kriege ich bei der Gummtanke ne Spro Passion, die anerkanntermaßen wirklich gut ist. Warum also fürs gleiche Geld die Katze im Sack kaufen.
Und die Kombos mit Glasfaserruten sind sowieso eher was für
Gelegenheitsangler, bei denen das Material nicht so im Dauereinsatz ist.
Ich denke, das Zeug ist sein kleines Geld wohl wert, mehr jedoch  nicht. Wer die Augen aufhält bekommt bei ebay auf gleichem Preisniveau besseres.
Ich werde mir die 500m geflochtene zu 15 Euro mal ansehen, erwarte aber, daß sie zu locker geflochten ist.


----------



## Counter-Striker (20. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Wer bei Lidl kauft , kauft 2 mal ! Es ist wirklich Schrott , musste es selbst feststellen !


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Moin!

Hat mir einer meiner Arbeitskollegen heute auch erzählt.
Er wollte zwei NoName Ruten für 25€ kaufen. 
Vorgesehen fürs Forellenangeln.

Hab Ihn dann in der Mittagspause zu unserem Angelfachgeschäft
geschickt und mit was kam er wieder?

2 *Marken*combos, incl Beratung, incl sofortiger Umtauch- bzw 
Reparaturgarantie und nem guten Gefühl was Vernünftiges 
(für diese Angelart) gekauft zu haben.

Haben übrigens 20€ Stück gekostet


----------



## esox82 (20. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



Bubu63 schrieb:


> Also ich hab den Prospekt taufrisch vor mir liegen. Es gibt: Knicklichter ,Tragbarer Sonarfischfinder,3-Bein-Rutenhalter mit Teleskopgestänge für sagenhafte 8,99, elektronische Bißanzeiger, Rod Pod ( hier genannt Teleskoprutenhalter ) 39,99, Diverse Angelkombos für 22,99,
> Regenmantel und Wathose, Monofile Schnüre, Angeltaschen, Räucherofen, Brandungs ,-oder Freilaufrolle für 30,-€, Pilk,- oder
> Multi-X-Angel ( ? ) für 22,99 €, Raubfisch,- oder Twisterbox für`n 10èr, sowie wohl die von früherbekannten Zubehörsets.
> Nur Schirme gibts diesmal nicht, hat wohl auch seinen Grund.
> ...


 

Danke,nun weiss ich endlich auch,was man dort kaufen kann,dann werde ich mal am 29. dort vorbeischauen
mfg Andy


----------



## Hechtchris (20. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



Counter-Striker schrieb:


> Wer bei Lidl kauft , kauft 2 mal ! Es ist wirklich Schrott , musste es selbst feststellen !



Dito hatte mal ein stahlvorfach von lidl größeren gufi ausgeworfen und was war ? Wirbel abgebrochen |uhoh:

Oder Haken gefischt nach 2tem fisch hatte sich das vorfach vom plätchenhaken gelöst ( Und ich hab den Knoten nich beschädigt zange etc ) schön der fisch freut sich bestimmt über einen haken im maul 

Angelschirm gekauft ging sauschwer wieder zu schließen bis dann endgültig alles im eimer war |gr:

Und wenn ich Angebote beachte bekomme ich 5 mal besseres gerät um ein wenig mehr Euros !


FAZIT: Nie wieder was von Lidl alles schrott

Möglicherweise sind ein paar dinge brauchbar aber auch nur sowas was man nicht an die angel hängen muss |kopfkrat


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (20. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



marmis0205 schrieb:


> Ach so : Wenn die Discounter nur Schrott verkaufen, warum kauft ihr dann da eure Lebensmittel ?




Weil es eben ein *Lebensmitteldiscounter* ist. 
Butter, Brot usw. kaufe ich z.B. auch nicht beim Angelgerätehändler.#y


----------



## LUKA$ (20. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Hi, 
halte auch nicht viel von dem LIDL kram bin zwar erst 14 und muss auf meine Moneten achten kauf mir aber lieber einmal weniger tackle als bei LIDL denk ma das ich für ähnliche Preise deutlich bessere ware bei Askari oder sonst wo bekomme!!
Das einzige was ich mir mal ansehen werde sind vielleicht die zubehör boxen aber das wars ich werd mir mit sicherheit keine Rute oder Rolle bei LIDL kaufen so weit kommt das noch 
das is meine Meinung von Angelsachen bei Discoutern !!!!!
Bis dann
Petri Heil 
LUKAS


----------



## Karpfenstipper (20. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Moin , 
Wenndas alles schrott ist , ?????
warum ist meistens mittags alles ausverkauft ????
wenn ein Markenname draufkleben würde , würden alle hinrennen ,wer diese Geräte auf den Markt bringt , der verkauft auch an andere firmen , die nur noch ihr Firmenlogo drauf machen !!! Die Masse der verkauften Sachen entscheidet doch über den Preiß !!
gruß aus Bremen


----------



## Carp-Hunter-1989 (20. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

kann nicht jmand der den prospekt hat den einscannen und irgendwo hochladen?


----------



## Zanderfänger (20. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Der Tischräucherofen war immer der HAMMER! #h


----------



## Hechtchris (20. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



Karpfenstipper schrieb:


> Moin ,
> Wenndas alles schrott ist , ?????
> warum ist meistens mittags alles ausverkauft ????
> wenn ein Markenname draufkleben würde , würden alle hinrennen ,wer diese Geräte auf den Markt bringt , der verkauft auch an andere firmen , die nur noch ihr Firmenlogo drauf machen !!! Die Masse der verkauften Sachen entscheidet doch über den Preiß !!
> gruß aus Bremen




Ich kauf mir zb eine Rute nicht nach einer bevorzugten marke sondern nach der aktion des blanks die ich für meine Fischart brauche! da gewinnt logischerweise die beste & preisgünstigste.

Nicht die Superübermarke

Und wenn shimano morgen schrott rollen baut fuer 5 euro werd ich mir auch keine kaufen #c


----------



## Raubfisch Angler (20. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Hi hatte mir vor 2 jahren 2 Ruten für an den Forellenpuff geholt, und bin begeistert.
Das einzigste was ich gemacht habe war die Schnur ersetzt gegen Strofft.

Für am Rhein hab ich natürlich anderes Gerät, aber für an den Forellenpuff sind die Sachen echt TOP!!!


----------



## leopard_afrika (20. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

@all, die das discountertackle schlecht machen.
1. sind wahrscheinlich nicht die "oftangler" das klientell, die durch diese angebote angestrebt werden, sondern eher otto- normal- verbraucher, die vlt. 2- 3 mal in der saison einfach mal relaxen wollen und dabei die angel ins wasser halten wollen.
2. solltet gerade ihr euch mal diverse tröts zu discountertackle ansehen, dann würdet ihr z.b. feststellen, daß gerade bißanzeiger und rodpods von lidl durchweg positiv beurteilt wurden. 
3. auch der rest *muß* nicht schlecht sein, ihr urteilt wieder mal 2 wochen vorher über zeug, was bisher nur auf bunten bildchen da ist. hauptsache schlecht machen.
4. hab ich mich mal mit meinem tackledealer unterhalten, er sieht überhaupt keine konkurenz in den discounterangeboten, weil, erstens nur 1- 2 tage vorrätig, zweitens kaum seine kundschaft und drittens, wenn das tackle dort kaputt geht, wird ihm die kundschaft doch regelrecht zugetrieben.

p.s. 5. wer sagt mir denn, daß mein tackledealer mir nicht was falsches ( nicht absichtlich, aber er hört einiges ja auch nur, da er nicht alles testen kann ) erzählt. und auch bei ihm habe ich nur das selbe rückgaberecht wie bei lidl.
Ach, und in unserem lidl kenne ich keine unfreundliche verkäuferin, aber meinen tackledealer kenn ich schon mit schlechter laune.


----------



## Die Makrele (20. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Also das Zeug was Aldi anbietet ist noch grösserer Schrott. Aber das Zeug vom Lidl ist teilweise brauchbar.
Hab mir da mal ein Set Gummifische mit Bleiköpfen gekauft. Das war mit schöner Box, 6grosse Bleiköpfe und 6Gummifische in verschiedenen Farben (ca.12-15cm).
Das alles für 4.99€ ist doch nicht schlecht. #c


----------



## Carp-Hunter-1989 (20. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

gab es bei aldi nord auch mal angelsachen?|wavey:


----------



## Zanderfänger (20. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

*Strausberger*, DAUMEN HOCH! |good:#r


----------



## leopard_afrika (20. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

@ die makrele
auch zu den aldisachen gilt mein vorheriges posting.
zu aldisachen gab es hier im ab sogar nen selbstversuch! die aldihaken haben die markenware in punkto rosten sogar geschlagen und meine markenwobbler waren definitiv auch schlechter ( oder vlt. ja doch nicht, weiß nicht, die rappala flogen beim ersten mal auswerfen in einzelteilen davon, kann ihre laufeigenschaften daher nicht beurteilen ;-) )

p.s. der tischräucherofen dürfte der selbe sein, wie bei den tackledealern in der umgebung, nur eben bei lidl 10 € günstiger. und wer 10 € einfach zu verschenken hat, kann sich gern bei mir melden, ich bin auch ein guter zweck!


----------



## Die Makrele (20. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



Carp-Hunter-1989 schrieb:


> gab es bei aldi nord auch mal angelsachen?|wavey:



Keine Ahnung. Bei Aldi Süd schon.


----------



## leopard_afrika (20. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

ach so, ich bekenne mich jetzt schon mal, sollten sie die wathosen wirklich wie im katalog bis xxl haben, ich kaufe sie mir, damit ich bei max. 1- 2 ausflügen im jahr z.b. auch mal ein stück in die brandung gehen kann.


----------



## Die Makrele (20. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

@leopard afrika

Also die Posen und Blinker letztens bei Aldi waren wirklich übel.
Die lagen bei uns noch wochenlang in den Regalen. |kopfkrat  Gut die Knicklichter hab ich auch gekauft. Und wenns selbst die Osteuropäer nicht kaufen......  ? |rolleyes 

Aber das Zeug bei Lidl scheint qualitativ schon um einiges besser.


----------



## hackebeil (20. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

super, wie sachen beurteilt werden, die man noch garnicht gesehen hat.
ich denke mal aldi, lidl und co bieten die sachen auch nicht für 
solche "vollprofis" an wie ihr es seid. die pc's von denen sind auch gut, für jemanden der aber wirklich bis an die grenzen mit nem pc arbeit ist das auch schrott.
also ich guck mir da ein paar sachen an, werde mir auch köder und schnur genauer angucken. schliesslich hängt im fachgeschäft auch 60 prozent müll rum, sonst würde es auch in meinem koffer liegen.
also: brot, milch, wobbler.....


----------



## Zanderfänger (20. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> p.s. der tischräucherofen dürfte der selbe sein, wie bei den tackledealern in der umgebung, nur eben bei lidl 10 € günstiger. und wer 10 € einfach zu verschenken hat, kann sich gern bei mir melden, ich bin auch ein guter zweck!


...außerdem ist er weitaus stabiler verarbeitet als von anderen Herstellern, bei welchen das Untergestell beim bloßen anschauen auseinander fällt! #d


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (20. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> ... meine markenwobbler waren definitiv auch schlechter ( oder vlt. ja doch nicht, weiß nicht, die rappala flogen beim ersten mal auswerfen in einzelteilen davon, kann ihre laufeigenschaften daher nicht beurteilen ;-) )



Du kannst mir ja viel Erzählen, auch das das "Angelgerät" vom Dicounter gut bis sehr gut ist.:g  Aber das ein Original Rapala-Wobbler beim Auswerfen in seine Bestandteile zerfällt glaube ich dir nicht.#d 

Ich wünsche euch Geizistgeil-Jüngern und Gelegenheitsanglern viel Spaß und dicke Fische mit dem Qualitätsgerät von Lidl, Aldi & Co.#a#:


----------



## leopard_afrika (20. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

@steffen
1. nochmals: ich habe nicht gesagt, daß ich mir das aldi- tackle kaufe, weil ich es für qualitativ hochwertig halte, sondern, daß man sich das zeug anschauen soll und dann entscheidet, ob es für die beanspruchung, die man dem zeug zumuten will, ausreicht. wenn ich nur mal z.b. im urlaub an der mecklenburger seenplatte 1- 2 mal angeln möchte und mich dabei schon über ne 20 cm plötze freuen kann, dann muß ich dafür kein tackle für 150 € kaufen. aber dieses gefühl und die relation zum geld scheint einigen scheinbar manchmal zu fehlen.
2. es ist so, rappala gekauft, 6 wochen später im urlaub das erste mal ausgeworfen, öse raus wobblerkörper weg. auch wenn du ja der meinung zu sein scheinst, daß ein firmenname gleichbedeutend mit qualität ist, ich schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## danny877 (20. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Obwohl ich, wie wahrscheinlich viele hier, gelernt habe, *Billig Kaufen*, heißt oftmals *zweimal Kaufen*, ist nicht alles Schrott gewesen was Lidl letztes Jahr verkaufte.

Die Boxen mit Blei und Knicklichter waren absolut ok.
Die Boxen mit Schwimmern waren müll.
Die Wobbler selbst waren bzgl. Laufverhalten einigermassen ok - die Drillinge waren aber unter aller S..
Die Funkbissanzeiger (für 40 EUR) sind TOP.

Ruten, Rollen, Schnur, Schirme, Stühle usw. würde ich selbst nicht dort kaufen. 
Meine pers. Erfahrungen in der Vergangheit haben leider gezeigt: Preis = Leistung und damit verbunden dann auch der Spass mit dem Gerät ohne sich sorgen machen zu brauchen oder enttäuscht zu werden.

Für Personen die nur 1-2 im Jahr angeln gehen reichen aber wohl die Ruten/Rollen etc. allemal aus.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (20. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

@ Dirk,
es hat niemand hier geschrieben das sich der Gelegenheitsangler Gerätschaften für 150€ anschaffen soll nur weil er ein oder zweimal im Urlaub oder wo auch immer zum Angeln gehen will. 
Also bitte nicht die Tatsachen verdrehen.:m 

Es ist doch vielmehr so das gerade diese Leute das Heftchen von Lidl und Co. sehen und denken: Geil da gibt es spott billig Angelgerät.
Das sie aber vergleichbares Gerät bei jedem Gerätehändler zum selben Preis, oder sogar günstiger, bekommen das bedenken genau diese Leute nicht.


----------



## krauthi (20. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

naja   also alles   aus dem dicounter ist auch nicht  schlecht 
 habe mir letztes jahr mal die pol brille dort geholt  und   diese brille steht einer shimano pol brille in nichts nach  und das für schlappe  3,99 € 

wenns  die diesmal wieder geben sollte  werde ich mir  davon noch welche auf reserve holen 


gruß krauthi


----------



## leopard_afrika (20. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

@steffen
sorry, war kurz zu aldi )
ich möchte hier keine tatsachen verdrehen, aber bist du der meinung, daß die rute mit rolle zu 29,99 € bei meinem tackledealer wirklich besser ist als die bei lidl. ich würd`s gern mal testen, hab aber die 60 okken gerade für ein date verplant. ) 
ich werde sie mir zumindest mal anschauen und dann erst urteilen.

p.s. würde mein tackledealer werbung für seine aktionsware machen, kämen vlt. die leute zu ihm statt zu lidl.

pps. hab in dieser werbung glaub ich keine polbrillen gesehen


----------



## dosenelch (20. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Kann jemand was in puncto Qualität zu dem Rutenhalter (Dreibein) für 8,99 € und den elektronischen Bissanzeigern für 9,99 € in sagen?  Bei den Bissanzeigern würde mich außerdem interessieren, ob die auch mal den einen oder anderen Regenschauer schadlos überstehen.


----------



## leopard_afrika (20. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

wer soll dir da was sagen? das zeug gibts ja noch nicht.


----------



## xxcruiserxx (20. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

ich habe mia einmal so ein zuberhör von lidl set gekauft...
das war so ein schrott.
also lieber beim dealer für das geld von so einem set wenig kaufen, als so ein scheiß set


----------



## just4fan (20. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

irgendwas fehlt hier, geht mir richtig ab|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


ich glaub das ist der satz:



"beim #c hab ich das aber noch billiger gesehn :c"




is doch jedem seine wiese ob er die kohle zum lidl schafft oder zum aldi oder wohin auch immer, spätestens wenn mein gerätehändler zum "Wurm- und Madenlieferanten" abgespeckt hat merkt ein jeder was fehlt.

bis denne :m:m:m

29.03. bei lidl #q


----------



## dosenelch (20. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

@ leopard

Ich meine mich zu erinnern , daß diese Artikel zumindest in sehr ähnlicher Form schon letztes Jahr bei LIDL angeboten wurden, wenn es nicht sogar genau die gleichen waren. Von daher dachte ich, daß schon jemand seine Erfahrungen damit gemacht haben könnte.


----------



## leopard_afrika (20. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

wenn es die selben sind, wurden sie für gut bezeichnet, aber es gab auch mal teurere bißanzeiger, deshalb weiß ich nicht, welche genau gemeint sind, kann ja auch sein, daß die selben teile in der zwischenzeit billiger wurden.
das gleiche gilt für die dreibeine/rodpods.

p.s. vlt. warten wir mal morgen abend oder übermorgen ab, dann sollte die werbung bei www.lidl.de zu sehen sein, dann können sich besitzer der vorigen angebote zur qualität melden.


----------



## bennie (20. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Pieper für 10.- kriegste im Laden und die funzen auch. Außerdem ist es doch viel netter zum selben Preis im Laden zu kaufen


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (20. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

ja die einzelnen bissanzeiger sehen gant interessant aus., die gibts komischer weise momentan schon bei ebay unter bissanzeiger..genau diese dinger von lidl mit der teloskopstange


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



Bubu63 schrieb:


> Also ich hab den Prospekt taufrisch vor mir liegen. Es gibt: Knicklichter ,Tragbarer Sonarfischfinder,3-Bein-Rutenhalter mit Teleskopgestänge für sagenhafte 8,99, elektronische Bißanzeiger, Rod Pod ( *hier genannt Teleskoprutenhalter* ) 39,99, Diverse Angelkombos für 22,99,
> Regenmantel und Wathose, Monofile Schnüre, Angeltaschen, Räucherofen, Brandungs ,-oder Freilaufrolle für 30,-€, Pilk,- oder
> Multi-X-Angel ( ? ) für 22,99 €, Raubfisch,- oder Twisterbox für`n 10èr, sowie wohl die von früherbekannten Zubehörsets.
> Nur Schirme gibts diesmal nicht, hat wohl auch seinen Grund.
> ...


----------



## Bibbelmann (20. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



bennie schrieb:


> Pieper für 10.- kriegste im Laden und die funzen auch. Außerdem ist es doch viel netter zum selben Preis im Laden zu kaufen


hab mir die Funkbissanzeiger im Set bei Lidl gekauft- 35 Euro. Kosten im Laden als Schnäppchen (die identischen Teile ) 76 Euro.


(hier noch mein Elaborat im Quadrat: )

Das Blinker set von Aldi war zumindest zum Teil mit guter Ware der Firma Ultimate identisch. Ein Freund angelte mit einem der Blinker eine ganze Weile in der Naab und fing Dutzende Fische, mit den original Haken usw.. 
 Dass ein Discounter billiger sein kann wenn er das gleiche Produkt anbietet steht ausser Frage
Viele Teile z.B.  bei Lidl würde ich mir aber schon deswegen  nicht  kaufen, weil   auf  Qualität nicht besonders  Wert gelegt wird.
Hauptsache ist  scheinbar dass der Umsatz stimmt, und solange sich niemand damit verletzt, keine Garantieansprüche geltend gemacht werden müssen, und der durchschnittliche Hobbyangler zufrieden ist kann man auch nichts sagen- so versteh ich die Philosophie der Märkte.
Manchmal ist es natürlich günstiger das Geld für die Hälfte oder weniger Ware auszugeben, und dafür in bewährte Qualität beim Händler zu investieren...


----------



## welsfaenger (21. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

"Es ist doch vielmehr so das gerade diese Leute das Heftchen von Lidl und Co. sehen und denken: Geil da gibt es spott billig Angelgerät.
Das sie aber vergleichbares Gerät bei jedem Gerätehändler zum selben Preis, oder sogar günstiger, bekommen das bedenken genau diese Leute nicht."

Eins der wenigen wirklich vernünftigen Kommentare in diesem Tread. Diese tollen Cross-Sellings-AKtionsware bringt doch nun wirklich niemanden was, macht im Endeffekt nur diverse Branchen kaputt, egal ob EDV oder Angelzubehör oder ähnliches. Aber leider wird denen dieser Chinamist auch noch abgenmmen, immer getreu dem Motte wenn die Erbsen und Bohnen gut sind muß das Angeltackle ja auch gut sein. Da fällt mir immer dieser schöne gute Witz ein:
Was ist der Unterschied zwischen dem Weltall und der menschlichen Dummheit ? Die menschliche Dummheit ist Unendlich bei dem Weltall bin ich mir da nicht sicher !

Ach ja, an alle für die NUR der Preis zählt, irgendwo bzw. irgendwer verkauft diesen Mist immer noch billiger und nun sucht man schön.


----------



## leopard_afrika (21. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

@welsfänger
1. bezweifle ich, daß du dir das angeltackle bei den discountern angesehen hast genausowenig wie das billige angebotszeug bei deinem tackledealer. sonst wüßtest du, daß das billigzeug bei deinem tackledealer auch nur für einen bestimmten gebrauch und dann auch nicht für den dauergebrauch geeignet ist. ich durfte jedenfalls schon sehr, sehr oft erleben, wie reklamationen genau dieser billigware kamen. der unterschied war der, beim tackledealer wird *evtl.* repariert/eingeschickt/umgetauscht, was aber immer noch nicht heißt, daß das zeug besser wird. beim discounter bekommst du *evtl.* dein geld zurück und du kannst damit dann zum tackledealer gehen, um ihm genau so billiges, meiner meinung nach aber nicht unbedingt besseres tackle abzukaufen. schon mal daran gedacht, daß discounterware prozentual weniger gewinn abwerfen muß als billigware beim händler? damit kann ja wohl die gleich teure ware beim tackledealer ihn sogar noch weniger gekostet haben? noch billiger= noch grottigere qualität?....
2. ich kenne genügend bürger meiner stadt, die nicht mal wissen, wo mein tackledealer seinen laden hat. woher auch? keine hinweisschilder, keine werbung.... und so ist das ja wohl bei fast allen tackledealern, außer bei den riesengeschäften, die nicht zu übersehen sind. würden alle geschäfte werbung für ihre sonderangebote machen, würden die leute vlt. aus euren überlegungen heraus eher da die billigen angebote nutzen. was wäre denn dann, wenn diese keine qualität aufweisen würden. dann kommen die leute da nicht mehr hin. der effekt ist schlimmer als wenn die leute billiges zeug beim discounter kaufen, *evtl.* enttäuscht werden und dann zum tackledealer gehen, um sich teurere geräte zu kaufen, die dann ja eurer meinung nach "immer" qualitativ hochwertiger sind.


----------



## voice (21. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

ich hab mit meinem dealer einen einfachen deal.... du darfst bis 20% teurer sein als ebay... dann kauf ich bei dir....generell finde ich, dass es bei lidl sachen gibt, die man brauchen kann und welche, die ich nicht dort kaufen würde... bei mir ist die tendenz mehr und mehr hin zum dealer...
voice


----------



## Nordlicht1975 (21. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Ohauerhauerha! Da hat mein schlichter kleiner Hinweis auf einen neuen Prospekt ja eine richtige Diskussion ausgelöst... |krach: 

Das war gar nicht meine Absicht! Aber war ja fast nicht anders zu erwarten, wenn schon die Erwähnung des Namens Ask..., ähhh..., |sagnix also des bekannten Angelgeräteversandes aus Lüdinghausen... (um hier nicht eine weitere Diskussion innerhalb der Diskussion loszutreten |rolleyes ) regelmäßig zum Schlagabtausch führt. Und das ist immerhin ein FACHhändler.

Ich werde eure Kommentare jedenfalls auch weiterhin aufmerksam lesen und - als tackle-mäßig relativ unerfahrener Boardie - daraus meine Schlüsse ziehen, was denn für meinen bescheidenen Bedarf o.k. sein könnte und was man besser im Laden links liegen läßt...

Gruß aus dem hohen Norden

Jörg


----------



## Justhon (21. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Moin!
Also ich bin hier eher zweigeteilter Meinung:

Zum einen finde ich dass das Zeugs von da zwar oft schlechte Qualität hat, ne Rute oder Rolle würde ich da nicht kaufen, aber son kleines Wobblerset wenn ich die Drillinge tauschen würde wär vielleicht drin, oder sowas ähnlich kleines, zB Knicklichter.


Zum anderen finde ich, dass Lidl und Co. schon genug Kohle verdienen und die Angelläden für Tackle erste Wahl sein sollten, anstatt diese Discounter. Besonders der Laden bei uns ist eher klein aber fein, und ich glaube nicht dass er so viel verdient. Manchmal hab ich das Gefühl dass wir die einzigen Angler sind die da hingehen. Aber trotzdem, wenn diese einzige Anlaufstelle an Lidl-Angeboten zu Grunde gehen würde, wäre das wirklich schade. Ich denke nicht dass ich der einzige
bin bei dem das so ist!

Bei ner kleinen Anschaffung gehts ja noch, aber sonst lieber zum Angelshop als zum Lidl!


----------



## welsfaenger (21. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

@leopard_afrika

mit deiner Aussage hast du vollkommen recht. Ich habe mir weder den Billig-Scheiß bei Lidl noch bei einem Fachhändler angeschaut, würde ich mit sowieso nicht kaufen, und wenn ich ihn kaufen würde dann beim Händler. Das einzige was ich beim Discounter kaufe sind Lebensmittel und sonst NIX !!! Liegt aber wahrscheinlich dran das ich selbst ein sogenannter "Fachhändler" bin, zwar in einer anderen Branche aber das Problem ist das gleiche.
Aber warum sollte ich wenn ich schon keine Ahnung habe mir was bei Lidl kaufen, woher soll ich wissen ob das Tackle für meinen Anspruch das richtige ist oder nicht, da kann mich doch ein Fachhändler wenigstens ein bißchen beraten und teurer ist es dort (bei gleicher Qualität) sicherlich auch nicht. Gründsätzlich sollte einem auch klar sein das so einem Anbieter wie Lidl oder Aldi es ansich völlig egal ist ob das Zeug auch nur ein bißchen was taugt oder nicht, hauptsache die Marge stimmt am Ende und die haben mal wieder ein paar Kunden in den Laden gelockt. Der Fachhändler (wenns es denn ein guter ist) kann sich sowas nicht erlauben und versucht dem Kunden wenigstens ein bißchen was vernünftiges zu verkaufen.
Und stell die mal vor die Fachhändler würdne in Deutschlan aussterben, wieviele Arbeitslose hätten wir dann mehr, oder glaubst du ernsthaft das Lidl auch nur eine Person dafür mehr einstellt ?
Es scheint mir aber so als wäre für dich der Preis das einzige entscheidende Merkmal und niemand (vor allem der böse reiche Fachhändler) darf irgendwie Geld verdienen. Ich frage mich nur von wem du Geld bekommst, macht dein Arbeitgeber (sofern vorhanden) kein Gewinn ?
Grüße


----------



## kueken (21. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Moin!
Denn werd ich auch nochmal meine Meinung kundtun |rolleyes

Ganz ehrlich...mag ja sein,daß da denn viel Schrott bei ist,aber es gibt fast immer bei diesen Angeboten einzelne Teile die gut+günstig sind und für den kleinen Geldbeutel bzw. den, der sich ausprobieren will völlig in Ordnung sind...  
Wenn ich beim Blinkern mit nem Billigblinker merke,daß ich Blinkern doof finde :q braucht der auch nicht 20 Jahre halten :q wenn doch hält er solange wie er hält und wird dann im Zweifelsfall anderweitig ohne Drilling als "Lockmittel" verbaut...
Außerdem sind die Sets immer in Plastikboxen, die beim Fachhändler z.T. leer fast genauso teuer sind, wie beim Lidl mit billigem Material befüllt :g gut, da klebt denn gelegentlich n  kleiner Aufkleber von irgendeiner "großen" Marke drauf,aber besser sind sie dadurch selten...

Außerdem zum Thema "bin selber Fachhändler und weiß wovon ich rede..."
Es gibt ne Menge Zeug (bes. Plastikkram für den Haushalt etc.), welches im sog. Fachhandel oft so unverschämt teuer bzw. überteuert und qualitativ keinen Deut besser ist (ganz im Gegenteil) als Discounter-Ware... gerade bei so Kram,der in Massenproduktion auf simpelste Weise gepresst wird und Cent-Beträge in der Herstellung kostet..
Also nur weils Discounter-Ware is, isses nicht gleich schlecht..

Klar, wenn die Rollen auseinanderfallen und Ruten brechen ist das suboptimal :q,aber deshalb kann im Gegenzug ein Regenmantel oder der hier vielgerühmte Tischräucherofen :q  trotzdem gut und sein Geld allemal wert sein #6

Btw.: Wie funktioniert so ein Tischräucherofen eigentlich genau? was benötige ich an Verbrauchsmaterial?


Grüße #h


----------



## welsfaenger (21. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

hmm, könnt ihr nicht so richtig lesen ? 
Ich habe nicht behauptet das das Zeug alles Schrott ist was dort verkauft wird, wollte eigentlich nur sagen das gerade der Gelegenheits- oder Anfänger oder wie man immer ihn bezeichnen möchte i.d.R. im Fachhandel besser beraten und nicht immer gleich mehr Geld los ist. Aber das scheint ihr nicht so richtig zu kapieren. 
Ist eben wie mit den Aldi-PC´s. Da gibt der Käufer 1000,- € für ein Gerät aus wobei ein PC für 500,- € für ihn völlig ausreichend währe. Aber Computer-Blöd hat ihn ja als den besten jemals getesten PC beworben, nur Schade das Der User ihn einfach nur brauch um ein bißchen im Internet zu surfen.
Der Fachhandel ist meistens nicht so teuer wie man denkt, er ist aber auch an zufriedenen Kunden interessiert was man von einem Discounter mit Schnapper-Ware nicht behaupten kann. Diese Ware wird nur gebraucht um Kunden in den Markt zu locken, und das geht nunmal über den Preis, und um möglichst einfach schnell und viel Umsatz.
Und da gibt es noch diesen Standardsatz der mch absolut nervt: "Und wenns dann eben nichts ist, na und, dann hats mich eben nicht soviel gekostet". Natürlich hat das was gekostet, eben mindestens genau diesen Betrag was das Teil gekostet hat und danach kauft man sich dann doch was ordentliches. Doppelt kaufen ist auf Dauer eben deutlich billiger ?!?!?!?


----------



## leopard_afrika (21. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Annahme: Wenn mir mein Fachändler aber bei einem sagen wir mal Budget von 50 €, und das ist für viele Deutsche ne Menge Holz, einige vergessen das nur immer wieder, mit viel Beratung dann doch billiges Zeug verkauft ( Ich hab einfach nicht mehr Geld für die erste Angel für meinen Sohnemann für den Kurzurlaub am See über Ostern übrig!( Was meint ihr, warum gerade vor den Osterferien so`n Angebot? ) ), was hab ich dann von der Beratung?...


----------



## kueken (21. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> hmm, könnt ihr nicht so richtig lesen ?
> Ich habe nicht behauptet das das Zeug alles Schrott ist was dort verkauft wird,



...also ehrlich gesagt maße ich mir an zu behaupten, daß ich lesen kann...|kopfkrat
Habe auch nicht behauptet,daß Du o.a. gesagt hast |kopfkrat
Erfahrungsgemäß ist eben einiges eher minderwertige Ware... das war eine klare Aussage...
..aber manchmal isses eben trotzdem ausreichend bzw. z.T. auch echt gut!
#6


Ich kauf auch nich das eine oder andere bei Aldi+Co weil ich was gegen Fachhändler hab,sondern weil ich, wie viele andere auch, in diesen glanzvollen deutschen Zeiten nix zu verschenken hab an Penunzen...  
klar,wenn ich mal im Lotto gewinn oder so, kauf auch ich nur noch alles beim Händler :g
...bis dahin jedoch werd ich eben die Augen offenhalten, wo ich *Brauchbares* günstig bekomm...

Grüße |wavey:


----------



## Ulli3D (21. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Ich hab mir jetzt den Prospekt besorgt, um mal zu schauen, ob es die gleichen Teile wie letztes Jahr sind. Außer dem Klapphocker scheinen es alles neue Teile zu sein. Das Tripod (Teleskoprutenhalter) war im letzten Jahr von Ultimate, das in diesem Jahr????

Der Rutenhalter mit Teleskopgestänge wird bei Tackledealern für rund 20 € verscherbelt, ohne Tasche und ohne Anschlüsse für Bißanzeiger, eine Jutetasche mit ein paar Steinen in der Mitte eingehängt und das Teil ist stabil genug für den Rhein.

Der Räucherofen scheint auch ein anderer zu sein, sieht aber gut aus. 

Die Angelzubehörtasche mit 8 Kunststoffboxen für Zubehör für 19,99€ steht schon auf meiner Einkaufsliste (2,50 € pro Box plus Tasche umsonst ).

Der Schirm hat nun sogar einen Erdspieß bekommen und hält Böen mindestens genau so gut aus, wie 50 € Teile.

Die Wathose ist eine Überlegung wert, bei 15,99 kann man ja nicht viel falsch machen und der Klappsitz macht zumindest auf dem Papier einen guten Eindruck. Vielleicht ist er ja so gut wie die Liege vom letzten Jahr.

Beim Rest, naja, aber die Knicklichter sind immer eine Überlegung wert. Mir reicht es, wenn die Knicklichter die Nacht durchhalten. 24 Stunden brauch ich nicht. 8 - 12 Stunden halten die Billigen allemal. 

Die Angelschnur ist zumindest eine preiswerte Möglichkeit an Schnur zum Unterfüttern zu kommen, z. B. 600m 0,30er für 2,99 €.


----------



## Micky (21. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Jetzt fehlt eigentlich nur noch das Gerücht, das LIDL "auf irgendwelchen Pfaden" mit der Scientology zusammen verbändelt ist.

Soll doch jeder kaufen wo er möchte. #h 

Ich frage mich nur, wie einige selbsternannte "Tackle-Experten" hier und heute schon sagen/behaupten können, dass "alles Schrott" ist, nur weil sie vielleicht einmal damit auf die Nase gefallen sind, bzw. jemanden kennen der damit auf die nase gefallen ist, oder jemanden kennne, der einen Freund hat, dessen Nachbar........... |kopfkrat :m 

Zur Info: Bisher hat keiner die Sachen in den Händen gehalten hat, weil: 

Die Sachen gibt es ja erst nächste Woche Donnerstag... :vik:


----------



## AK74 (21. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Servus
Vor 2 Jahren bei LIDL ne angeltasche und räucher gekauft bin damit voll zufrieden 
Diesmal will ich rutenhalter für 8,99 kaufen (beim Händler 15€)


----------



## kueken (21. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



AK74 schrieb:


> Servus
> Vor 2 Jahren bei LIDL ne angeltasche und räucher gekauft bin damit voll zufrieden
> Diesmal will ich rutenhalter für 8,99 kaufen (beim Händler 15€)



Hallo!
Sag mal, wie funzt das denn mit diesen Tischräucheröfen genau?
Was benötigt man an Verbrauchsmaterial? nur Spiritus?

Grüße #h


----------



## Carp-Hunter-1989 (21. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

@ ulli
sagmal wo siehst du nen schirm?|rolleyes
#h


----------



## kueken (21. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



Carp-Hunter-1989 schrieb:


> @ ulli
> sagmal wo siehst du nen schirm?|rolleyes
> #h



Hab mich auch schon gewundert, da es Klappsitze etc. in meinem Prospekt auch nicht gibt..

ABER:

mußte mich vor einiger Zeit dahingehend belehren lassen,daß es tatsächlich Lidl NORD und SÜD gibt... |kopfkrat
dachte bis dahin, daß wäre nur bei Aldi so... falsch gedacht!
...stand doof im Süden im Laden und wollte Kopfhörer kaufen,die ich im Internet-Prospekt von Lidl gesehen hatte.. und die Kassiererin hat mich "aufgeklärt" :q


Grüße |wavey:


----------



## Carp-Hunter-1989 (21. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

es gibt bei lidl auch ne unterteilung ??? Hammer wusste ich auch net ne aber bei mir ( osnabrück) steht kein stuhl und kein schirm drin|kopfkrat
:vik:
|wavey:


----------



## Ulli3D (21. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Bei mir sind Stuhl und Schirm auf S. 23 zusammen mit der Wathose.


----------



## Denni_Lo (21. März 2007)

*PLZ Gebiet 51*

http://img48.*ih.us/img48/9634/pict0517kj1.jpg

http://img113.*ih.us/img113/6367/pict0518zu1.jpg

http://img113.*ih.us/img113/9148/pict0519pd1.jpg

http://img113.*ih.us/img113/3601/pict0520zx9.jpg

http://img130.*ih.us/img130/6468/pict0521yn3.jpg

QUELLE: Lidl Prospekt IF SUD/NORD/NBL 13/2007


----------



## kueken (21. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Das ist ja n Ding! Ihr habt ja ne ganze Menge anders als bei uns! #d

hmm... diese kleine Bauchtasche mit dem zubehör, den Klapphocker, den klappsitz und den Schirm gibts bei uns nich |kopfkrat

Dafür ist bei uns wohl dat Segelzeug drin |kopfkrat


naja... sooo schlimm isses ja nich |supergri


Grüße |wavey:


----------



## Denni_Lo (21. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

was für ein Segelzeug? Hast nen Bild?


----------



## kueken (21. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

naja, bis S.18-21 ist bei uns Angelzeug und auf S.22/23 sind Segeljacken/-hosen für Erwachsene und Kinder,S.handschuh, Festmacherleinen,Ankerleinen und Schäkel :g

ach ja und ein Wischmob fürs Bötchen :vik:


muß ich nicht extra einscanne oder?


Grüße |wavey:


----------



## hans albers (21. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

moin..
hab mir letztes jahr auch
was gekauft , klappsitz,dreibein,tischräucherofen..
hält alles noch,
(@kueken, beim ofen brauchst du nur noch spiritus zum befüllen,
funzt gut das ding, habe einige leckere ergebnisse erzielt)
ich finde jeder sollte für sich selber entscheiden ob und 
wieviel er dort kauft..
ist doch kein grund sich drüber zu streiten...:q
ich kaufe den rest des jahres auch nur beim händler "um die ecke"

greetz
hans


----------



## Denni_Lo (21. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



kueken schrieb:


> naja, bis S.18-21 ist bei uns Angelzeug und auf S.22/23 sind Segeljacken/-hosen für Erwachsene und Kinder,S.handschuh, Festmacherleinen,Ankerleinen und Schäkel :g
> 
> ach ja und ein Wischmob fürs Bötchen :vik:
> 
> ...




Nee, ich dachte da wär was fürs Bootsangeln bei darum


----------



## addy123 (21. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

ICH WILL HIER AUCH MAL :vik: :vik: :vik: 

Mein kleiner Vergleich:

... 

Billigtackle Lidl VS. Billigtackle Händler des Vertauens = Ungefähr gleicher Preis (Li... vllt. etwas günstiger), Hersteller ist = "?" (Vllt. China! Vllt. Shimano?, ich weiß es nicht?)

Wofür entscheide ich mich???


VW-Golf beim Fachhändler VS. VW-Golf beim Reimporteur = Gleicher Preis (-5.000€), Hersteller KEIN "?"

Wofür entscheide ich mich???


PS: Ich kaufe mein Auto bis jetzt nur beim Fachhändler, aber das Angelzeugs beim Lidllllll, warum soll es schlecht sein?
Man muß halt wissen, was man will und was man sich leisten kann!?
Einsteiger und Teenies mit schmalen Geldbeutel (ich weiß nicht wie man Portemoneie schreibt) sollten dem Lidllll-Angebot nicht abgeneigt sein. Die besten Tipps bekommen sie nicht vom Fachhändlern, sondern meist vom Augenklau am Wasser bei den Anglern Vorort oder durch Tipps & Tricks hier im Board!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!#6


----------



## Ulli3D (21. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Hab gerade den Prospekt nochmals genauer studiert. Die Angelschnur, die Freilaufrolle, die Friedfischangel, die Angelzubehör Sets, das Angelzubehör und die 200-tlg Zubehörbox tragen das "Siegel" getestet und empfohlen von: Rheinischer Fischereiverband .

Kann also auch nicht soo schlecht sein. Die ohne Siegel sind also weniger gut


----------



## Hechtchris (21. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Wie gesagt mein Vater hatte sich so ne getestete box (vom rheinfischerverband) letztes jahr gekauft und da waren stahlvorfächer dabei

Hatte 2 hänger und keine stahlvorfächer mehr ok dacht ich mir probierst mal das lidl stahlvorfach was soll ich sagen ? 3 mal ausgeworfen karabiner gebrochen ....



Ich will hier nicht das zeug schlechtreden nur will ich leute warnen die damit tatsächlich mal nen größeren fisch drankriegen ob es das wert ist wenn man den dann verliert |kopfkrat


----------



## Onkel Klabauter (21. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Nabend!

Um hier mal einige Beiträge zu kommentieren:

1. Es fiel der Ausdruck "China-Müll"- Heute kommt sehr viel Ausrüstung (auch hochwertige, von namhaften Herstellern!) aus China.

2. Ich bin überzeugt das einige der Lidl - Angebote identisch sind mit sog. Sparangeboten vom Online- Fachhandel.

3. habe ich den Eindruck das hier der ein oder andere Einzelhändler an der Diskussion beteiligt ist(?). 

Fazit: Rute, Rolle, Schnur etc. werde ich weiterhin beim Fachhändler um die Ecke kaufen, also genau das Zeugs auf das ich mich 100% verlassen können muß. Verbrauchsmaterial, dazu zählen leider auch Wobbler, Gummifische etc. kaufe ich auch mal beim Lebensmittel-Discounter. Natürlich habe ich auch mehrere Edel-Wobbler. Würde ich aber ausschließlich mit denen angeln, wäre ich schon arm. Zumal ich nicht behaupten kann daß ich mit denen soooo viel besser fange. Heißt: den Lauf, die Ösen, Haken und Sprengringe prüfen, ggf. tauschen und los gehts.

Ansonsten:

Noch leben wir in einem freien Land! Macht also bitte keine Ideologie daraus!
:l 

Euer Onkel


----------



## andre23 (21. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

hej....

natürlich kann jeder seine meinung haben und viele sachen von lidl sind 100% top...(öfen, stühle,ect...)...allerdings sind in meinen augen die produkte die im direkten kontakt mit dem fisch stehen eher flop...kenne so einige rentner(die es weiß gott nicht nötig haben, aber sparen wollen) die sich im jahr 3-4 neue angel/rollen dieser qualität kaufen, da sie so sehr sparen....meisten probleme rutenbruch...ringe gebrochen...kurbel/bügel kaputt.... alles selber  gesehen bei diesen billigprodukten....komentar der käufer: "war billig, kauf ich neu"....ganz ehrlich, dann kaufe ich mir eine markenrute / rolle die vielleicht 6-8mal mehr kostet, dafür aber auch 7-9mal länger hält....und an der ich meinen spaß habe...und die vom angeln her 11-13 mal besser ist...die lidlrechnung geht nur kurzfristig auf....so is it....aus meiner sicht....aber alle anderen artikel finde ich top von lidl....habe letztes jahr selber gekauft...rutenhalter, knigger usw....

mvh andre


----------



## Onkel Klabauter (21. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Aso, noch was:

Allein die Auswahl läßt die vermutung zu daß sich Lidl von Fachleuten hat beraten lassen. Und daß es denen nur um die Marge geht und sonst nichts? Kann ich echt nich glauben!


----------



## Onkel Klabauter (21. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

@ andre

Wie ich schon erwähnte, Rute Rolle etc. kauf ich weiter beim FH. Bei Kunstködern muß man halt ganz genau hinschauen


----------



## andre23 (21. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

ps: deshalb bietet es lidl ja auch halbjährlich/jährlich an weil die angesprochenen produkte dann meist hinüber sind...

@onkel:...so is it...


----------



## Onkel Klabauter (21. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Hmmm, könnte wohl so sein, hab ich noch gar nich so gesehen. 

Wollte mich dieses Jahr ursprünglich für ein paar Tage in der Brandung versuchen. Fürs erste mal wäre die 4,20er Rute mit der Surf Rolle aber schon günstig gewesen?


----------



## kayn (21. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Meine erste Norwegenfahrt wurde von der Lidlspinrute begleitet.

Ergebnis: Rute hielt 4 Tage, dann löste sich der Rollenhalter und ließ sich auf der Rute drehen! Ich habe einfach zwei kleine Schrauben reingedreht und am Tag der Abfahrt in die Tonne das Ding... gut das kein ganz dicker an der leine hing!

Die Rolle läuft auch nicht mehr rund und macht schon Geräusche nach 10 Tagen Norge...

kauf ich nie wieder.... und nach dem ersten mal Norge sowieso nicht... ich kauf jetzt ordentlich beim angelladen.


----------



## andre23 (21. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

@onkel: hab nicht umsonst bwl studiert...weiß doch wie es läuft...marktwirtschaftliche prinzipen....

....und du kaufst immer wieder bei mir .... weil es ja soooo günstig ist!!!!!


----------



## Onkel Klabauter (22. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

@ andre : kenn ich mich zu wenig aus , wirst scho recht haben.

Mein Fazit:

Bin meinem Händler des Vertrauens auch immer wieder dankbar für seine Tips und Ratschläge. Dafür kann ich ihn auch mit Umsatz belohnen. Wenn er aufgeben müßte hätte ich ein echtes Problem. Zumal bei größeren Posten auch immer um die 20% Nachlaß drin sind.

Werde mir nächste Woche trotzdem das Dreibein, den Fischfinder (ich bekomme aber diesen Sommer noch einen echten Humminbird aus USA) und, vorbehaltlich einer Qualitätsprüfung soweit mögl. ein paar Kunstköder.


----------



## Honeyball (22. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Ist schon irgendwie komisch.
Wenn bei meinen Markenvorfachhaken vom Fachhändler das Vorfach reißt, dann weil ich's falsch behandelt oder den Fisch zu hart gedrillt habe. Wenn das gleiche bei den Discounterprodukten passiert, dann deshalb, weil ich Schrott gekauft habe. #c 
Irgendwie mach ich alles falsch :c :c :c #q


----------



## andre23 (22. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

....leider gibt es das angebot bei lidl dk nicht....schade...würde wohl auch liegen bleiben....wie die top kopflampen bei netto für knapp 3€...4x gekauft....top...und freunde haben auch schon nachgefragt....also es ist nicht alles schlecht was preiswert ist....

mvh


----------



## andre23 (22. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

@honeyball: was passiert wenn dir ne penn international bricht???

....da gibt es wohl keine ausreden....zu hart am fisch...ect....
da bekommst du ohne zu fragen ne neue!!!!
(ist ein extrem bsp. .... kumpel hat ohne dumme fragen (rutenbruch) von penn ne neue rute bekommen....)

ps: war etwas preiswerter als die international....

mvh


----------



## hotte50 (22. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

moin Leute,

seit heute steht das Lidl-Angler-Krams online.

Als ich dies hier fand....

http://www.lidl.de/de/home.nsf/pages/c.o.20070329.p.Teleskop_Rutenhalter.ar11

....hab ich nicht schlecht gestaunt. Diesen Rutenhalter für 39,99 habe ich vor ca. 4 Monaten bei meinem Dealer gekauft. Das Teil war mit stolzen 89,90 Teuros ausgezeichnet und erst als er es auf 59,90 reduzierte hab ich zugeschlagen. Mit der Qualität bin ich zufrieden, auch wenn es ein bisschen Mühe macht, das Teil auf- und wieder abzubauen. 

Tja, hätte ich ein bisschen gewartet......|rolleyes  aber wer ahnt das schon.


----------



## antonio (22. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



Carp-Hunter-1989 schrieb:


> es gibt bei lidl auch ne unterteilung ??? Hammer wusste ich auch net ne aber bei mir ( osnabrück) steht kein stuhl und kein schirm drin|kopfkrat
> :vik:
> |wavey:



lidl hat regionale unterteilungen im angebot deswegen muß man ja auch auf der hp seine postleitzahl eingeben.


gruß antonio


----------



## just4fan (22. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



kayn schrieb:


> Meine erste Norwegenfahrt wurde von der Lidlspinrute begleitet.
> 
> Ergebnis: Rute hielt 4 Tage, dann löste sich der Rollenhalter und ließ sich auf der Rute drehen! Ich habe einfach zwei kleine Schrauben reingedreht und am Tag der Abfahrt in die Tonne das Ding... gut das kein ganz dicker an der leine hing!
> 
> ...



ja, ich hatte es früher schonmal geschrieben, wir waren zu viert in norge und einer hat schon am 2. tag seine lidl-norge-kombo über bord geschmissen. viel geld für eine woche angelurlaub und dann kein gerät, war für den einfach nur blöd.

man kann das auch positiv für die fachhändler sehen, der einstieg ist mit lidl-gerät gemacht (hier in bayern sind die prüfungen grad rum und viele "neulinge" wollen geld ausgeben), aber spätestens nach 4 wochen sind die probleme da und wo gehts dann hin? zu lidl/aldi? nee, zum fachhändler. leider sind dann aber schon löcher im budget und es werden wieder abstriche gemacht, ein blöder kreislauf.
ich habe auch jungangler getroffen die den spaß am angeln verloren haben weil sie mit dem sch...gerät nicht zurecht gekommen sind. das kann natürlich auch passieren. mir tun nur die kinder u. jugendlichen leid die ihr weniges taschendeld in den sand setzen. jetzt ist in münchen die messe "jagen und fischen", was da teilweise für ein schrott über die theke geht, man oh man. und dann steht son kleiner kerl im fachladen und heult über kaputtes gerät und keiner ist verantwortlich.
mein fachhändler steht dann aber vor mir und stellt sich, wenn nötig, der verantwortung.

nochwas zum prospekt:
- der "fischfinder": schutzklasse ip44 #c, sowas kommt bei mir nicht mal in die garage, und da ist kein wasser!
- knicklichter: da ist der preis ok., aber ich muß wissen, dass mein händler diesen preis nicht halten kann, auch weil er jetzt weniger masse ordert was seinen ek hochschraubt (es sei denn er kauft bei lidl|kopfkrat)
- rutenhalter: zu dem preis kann man es probieren
- regenmantel: normaler preis, kein angebot
- bissanzeiger: muß man abwarten wie die qualität ist = risikokauf
- friedfischangel (ruten-/rollenkombi): also wenn da "fachberatung" im spiel war? forellenangel: wg bis 40 g bei 210 cm und 0,20 schnur????? wer stellt sowas zusammen?????, das wird der weg zum fachhändler, ich möchte damit nicht angeln!
- zur angelschnur: 350 m 0,4 bei 11 kg für 2,99 € ??? wers braucht ? (zum unterfüttern wie schon geschrieben ok.)
- dyneema: günstige alternative, aber mit den angebotenen ruten auf dauer nicht zu machen
- seite 20-23: muß man sich anschauen und vor ort entscheiden (boxen/zubehör: kaufen und aussortieren)
räucherofen ok., schade dass bei den wathosen keine schuhgroße angegeben ist, angelzubehörtasche ok.

ich hab mal einige artikel verglichen mit etwa gleichen sachen aus händlerkatalogen, also ek-preise der händler = wers nicht weiß der meckert schnell über einzelne verkaufspreise, der händler kann oft gar nicht anders.


----------



## Feeder-Freak (22. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Also ch finde außer dem Dreibein, dem Rod-Pod und meinetwegen auch noch der Angeltasche ist das der größte  Mi..  den  ich je gesehen habe.


----------



## Goettinger (22. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

da schließ ich mich an!


----------



## Onkel Klabauter (22. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

@ justforfan

Hilf ma bitte. Schutzklasse IP44 ?? Wird man da klein, schwarz und häßlich?? Oder wie?


----------



## just4fan (22. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Hab gerade den Prospekt nochmals genauer studiert. Die Angelschnur, die Freilaufrolle, die Friedfischangel, die Angelzubehör Sets, das Angelzubehör und die 200-tlg Zubehörbox tragen das "Siegel" getestet und empfohlen von: Rheinischer Fischereiverband .
> 
> Kann also auch nicht soo schlecht sein. Die ohne Siegel sind also weniger gut



vorsicht bitte mit dem "siegel", da gabs wohl schon ärger


----------



## Feeder-Freak (22. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Masg zwar sein das der Dreibein "einigermaßen" brauchbar ist aber. Wenn ich das schon höre "Aluminium beschichtete Spule" :v


----------



## worker_one (22. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Die Schnur ist doch klasse!
Werde mir da mal ein paar Rollen von zulegen........














...zum Unterfüttern für Geflochtene!


----------



## Feeder-Freak (22. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Ich meine letztes Jahr: Da gab es GuFis die einigermaßen zu gebrauchen waren, und heute?
Heute gibt es die tolle Profi Box! Mit allem Zubehör was ein Angler so braucht. Nee, danke.
Da fangen meine Socken besser.


----------



## Triplex-xxx (22. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



Hechtchris schrieb:


> Dito hatte mal ein stahlvorfach von lidl größeren gufi ausgeworfen und was war ? Wirbel abgebrochen |uhoh:
> 
> Oder Haken gefischt nach 2tem fisch hatte sich das vorfach vom plätchenhaken gelöst ( Und ich hab den Knoten nich beschädigt zange etc ) schön der fisch freut sich bestimmt über einen haken im maul
> 
> ...


 
Regenschirm vom letzten Jahr war ja auch schrott. Eigene erfahrung.


----------



## just4fan (22. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



Onkel Klabauter schrieb:


> @ justforfan
> 
> Hilf ma bitte. Schutzklasse IP44 ?? Wird man da klein, schwarz und häßlich?? Oder wie?




ip44: schutz gegen eindringen von festen körpern ab 1,0 mm durchmesser (drahtschutz) und schutz gegen spritzwasser.

heißt: staub und wasser kann eindringen (keine dichtung?), wasser kann hier die elektronik lahmlegen und zerstören, dann isses aus.

*beispiel: *ein gerät der schutzklasse ip54 ist staubgeschützt (bei dauerhafter einwirkung kann staub dennoch eindringen) und widersteht spritzwasser, nicht aber einem wasserstahl.

da wo ich mit feuchtigkeit zu tun hab, waschmaschiene/trockner, auch garage und erst recht im freien, reicht *mir* schutz gegen spritzwasser nicht, ip x5 = schutz gegen strahlwasser, ist besser weil mit dichtung.

also ich setz mich mit meinem lap-top bei regen nicht unter einen schirm


----------



## Feeder-Freak (22. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Ich kaufe mir höchstens noch den Dreibein-Rutenhalter. Habe ihn mir letztes Jahr auch geholt  und konnte nicht klagen. 
Aber sonst: Bitte Finger wech!!!!


----------



## Felix 1969 (22. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



Feeder-Freak schrieb:


> Also ch finde außer dem Dreibein, dem Rod-Pod und meinetwegen auch noch der Angeltasche ist das der größte Mi.. den ich je gesehen habe.


 

So isses!!!!


Felix


----------



## Feeder-Freak (22. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Meinentwegen kann das ein Kind benutzen, das 6 Jahre alt ist und einmal Angeln möchte.  
Aber für zweimal Angeln |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:.


----------



## Triplex-xxx (22. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



AK74 schrieb:


> Servus
> Vor 2 Jahren bei LIDL ne angeltasche und räucher gekauft bin damit voll zufrieden
> Diesmal will ich rutenhalter für 8,99 kaufen (beim Händler 15€)


 

hi, diesen dreibein Rutenhalter habe ich mir lätztes Jahr geholt. Achte auf die gewinde, meine Bissanzeiger bekomme ich da nicht reingedreht. das eine ist schmall das andere gewinde ist breiter deshalb passt das ganze zusammen einfach nicht.


grüß


----------



## leopard_afrika (22. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Noch ein mal für alle Möchtegern- Profiangler und Dukaten*******r: Das Angebot bei Lidl ist nicht für euch gedacht, ihr *müßt* es nicht kaufen!!! Für Anfänger, Seltenangler und Sich- genau- Anseher- und- dann- evtl.- Käufer mit Sparabsichten und schmalem Geldbeutel kann es die Alternative sein. Aber sich 2 Wochen bevor das Zeug im Laden ist schon mal über die angeblich schlechte Qualität aufzuregen, da staune ich doch, was für Hellseher und Dunkelgucker es in D gibt!


----------



## Schluchseeler (22. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Also mit den Aussagen:
 "Beim Händler gibt es das fürs gleiche Geld wenn nicht noch billiger"

kann ich ja nur lachen!

Bei meinem Händler gibt es keine Rolle unter 45€

Und sonst ist auch alles andere mind. 20% teurer als bei ebay!


----------



## Feeder-Freak (22. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Noch ein mal für alle Möchtegern- Profiangler und Dukaten*******r: Das Angebot bei Lidl ist nicht für euch gedacht, ihr *müßt* es nicht kaufen!!! Für Anfänger, Seltenangler und Sich- genau- Anseher- und- dann- evtl.- Käufer mit Sparabsichten und schmalem Geldbeutel kann es die Alternative sein. Aber sich 2 Wochen bevor das Zeug im Laden ist schon mal über die angeblich schlechte Qualität aufzuregen, da staune ich doch, was für Hellseher und Dunkelgucker es in D gibt!



Leopard: Wenn da schon steht Aluminium beschichtete Spule, dann kann es doch nichts sondeliches sein.


----------



## petipet (22. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Jeder soll doch nach seiner Fasson glücklich werden und kaufen. Meine Maxime ist, billig ist oft Mist - Qualität hat in der Regel seinen Preis.
ABER, es gibt auch echte Schnäppchen. So kaufte ich vor kurzem, für kleines Geld bei "Penny-Markt" eine Luxeon Series Kopflampe. Diese Kopflampe ist jeden Cent wert.
Ich fische oft nachts auf Aal an der Ostseeküste, bis Dato mit mit einem PETZEL-Spitzenmodell, dass das  vierfache gekostet hat. Diese Kopflampe ist schlampig verarbeitet. Um die Akkus aus dem Batteriefach zu wechseln, braucht es starke Fingermuskeln und ein robustes Nervensysthem.
Da ist mein Fazit: Schrott gekauft... nur für den Herstellernamen abgelöhnt.
Mir ist schon klar, das ein Einzelfall nicht exemplarisch ist. Aber ein bischen Umschauen  kann ja auch nicht schaden.

Gruß, Peter


----------



## Hechtchris (22. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



Schluchseeler schrieb:


> Also mit den Aussagen:
> "Beim Händler gibt es das fürs gleiche Geld wenn nicht noch billiger"
> 
> kann ich ja nur lachen!
> ...




Viele Händler sind auch überteuert guck mal bei gerlinger

Wer billig kaufen will kann sich dort eine Angelrute für 3 euro und eine Rolle für 1,99 kaufen


dann hat er nur 5 euro bezahlt ! Obs spaß macht is ne andere sache #h


----------



## Feeder-Freak (22. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

So kann mans auch sagen!!!
Also jedem das seine. Meine Meinung ist lasst die Finger wech!!!!


----------



## Hechtchris (22. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Ich will hier weniger Aldi oder Lidl zeug kritisieren viel mehr Leute bzw. Einsteiger warnen die ihrem hobby doch intensiver als 2 - 3 mal pro Jahr nachgehen wollen !

Und wenn dein Händler nur Ware über 45 Euro ( Rollen ) führt macht das Aldi oder Lidl Angelruten / Zeug auch nicht hochwertiger !


Wie gesagt Billig kaufen = Doppelt kaufen / Mehr bezahlen


Wer spaß am Angeln haben will und nich nur die Angelrute mal für 2 Minuten reinhängt sollte sich besseres gerät gönnen !

Glaubt es mir das fängt zwar nicht mehr fische aber macht einfach 5 Mal mehr spaß weil man sich über nix ärgern muss ! :m



Allerdings kann ich mir Vorstellen das die Aldi oder Lidl sachen sofort zurückgenommen werden ohne widerworte wenn was kaputt geht das muss man Ihnen wirklich lassen !


----------



## Feeder-Freak (22. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Ah, das war schön gesagt:l.|supergri


----------



## leopard_afrika (22. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

@feeder-freak
wo steht da, daß es was besonderes ist. gott verdammich, dann kaufs dir nicht, aber es gibt nun mal zig- und aberzigtausende von leuten, die sind vlt. froh, ihrem junior mal nicht sagen zu müssen, daß man sich das angeln beim urlaub am see nicht leisten kann, die sind froh, mal ihre angel an den forellenpuff tragen zu können. und wie gesagt, ich schreibe nicht, daß das zeug gut ist, aber ohne es zu sehen, schreibe ich auch nicht, daß es mist ist.
ich hatte übrigens auch ne billigrute mit in norge. 19,99 € für rute incl. rolle, hab damit nen 50 cm Wolfsbarsch rausgeholt, Pollack und Makrelen. Keinerlei Beanstandungen und hier zu Hause fürs Barschspinnen und Aalangeln auch äußerst zuverlässig, was ich nach 3 Jahren von meiner 75 €- Rute nicht sagen konnte, beim Anhauen ins Leere durchgebrochen. Nur die Rute bei Lidl- ungefähr 10 €- jede nur ein Jahr- macht 7 Jahre für 70 €- mehr als doppelt so lange wie die 75 €- Rute, die mir nach 3 Jahren übrigens keiner mehr umtauscht!


----------



## Feeder-Freak (22. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Wie gsagt ich habe meine Meinung und meine Erfahrungen und du hast deine. So ist es eben.


----------



## maesox (22. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Mein Daddy sagte immer:"Wer billig kauft,kauft meist zweimal"!!

Da ist schon was dran,wobei man immer denjenigen Geldbeutel anschauen muß.Es hat einfach nicht jeder so viel Asche,um sich nur mit "First Class Tackle" einzudecken!

Man muß einfach genau hinschauen,denn manche Sachen sind wirklich,für den Zweck für den man es benötigt,durchaus brauchbar!

Wenn man zB ins Spinnfischen einsteigen will,würde ich von solchen Produkten,wie die Rute u Rolle vom Lidl,abraten.Die Freude am Spinnfischen würde sehr schnell aufhören,weil das Lidl-Tackle keine "Arbeitstiere"sind.

Habe mir letztes Jahr auch so ein Set besorgt.Das bekommt mein kleiner Neffe immer,wenns zum Grundangeln an den Neckar geht! 


measox


----------



## Feeder-Freak (22. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Ich habe auch nicht diie größte Asche aber trotzdem kaufe ich nicht sowas. 
Meine Meinung.


----------



## Feeder-Freak (22. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Um es mal zu sagen: Das alles bezieht sich auf die Sache von Lidl Aldi ist was anderes. 
Wann bekommen die eigenlich wieder ihr Zeug ins Angebot?


----------



## Hechtchris (22. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Ich hab auch keinen Geldschei... aber ich kann Angebote nutzen ! Und bei manchen Angelshops gibts richtig fette Angebote ! Da kannste ne Menge sparen ... richtig qualitativ hochwertige ware für GUTE preise, sowas gibts öfter mal !

Ich fische auch keine tackle die superteuer ist |uhoh:

Und auch Teure angeln / rollen können genauso gut nix taugen denn auch was viel kostet is nicht immer das beste |rolleyes

Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl das du dieses Lidl / Aldi tackle mit aller Macht vor kritik schützen willst !


Für mich als Angler der in der woche 3 Mal Angeln geht lohnt sich eine 3 Jahres garantie völlig schon allein bei der spinnrute ... Da was neues nach 3 Jahren zu kaufen was schon viele Fische überstanden hat Falls sie überhaupt brechen sollte |kopfkrat halte ich für persönlich in Ordnung


Und für Junior ist solch eine Angel zum Antesten wirklich mal gar nich so schlecht ! Da hast du recht bevor er gar nicht fischt lieber so !

Bevor ich mir keine Angel kaufen könnte auch lieber die 2 Euro Rolle und 3 Euro rute


----------



## just4fan (22. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> @feeder-freak
> wo steht da, daß es was besonderes ist. gott verdammich, dann kaufs dir nicht, aber es gibt nun mal zig- und aberzigtausende von leuten, die sind vlt. froh, ihrem junior mal nicht sagen zu müssen, daß man sich das angeln beim urlaub am see nicht leisten kann, die sind froh, mal ihre angel an den forellenpuff tragen zu können. und wie gesagt, ich schreibe nicht, daß das zeug gut ist, aber ohne es zu sehen, schreibe ich auch nicht, daß es mist ist.
> ich hatte übrigens auch ne billigrute mit in norge. 19,99 € für rute incl. rolle, hab damit nen 50 cm Wolfsbarsch rausgeholt, Pollack und Makrelen. Keinerlei Beanstandungen und hier zu Hause fürs Barschspinnen und Aalangeln auch äußerst zuverlässig, was ich nach 3 Jahren von meiner 75 €- Rute nicht sagen konnte, beim Anhauen ins Leere durchgebrochen. Nur die Rute bei Lidl- ungefähr 10 €- jede nur ein Jahr- macht 7 Jahre für 70 €- mehr als doppelt so lange wie die 75 €- Rute, die mir nach 3 Jahren übrigens keiner mehr umtauscht!




nu bleib kool, jeder sagt hier nur seine meinung, will keinem diese diktieren:m

übrigens: gelegenheitsangler werden wohl kaum hier auf dieser plattform zu finden sein, jeder der hier liest und schreibt will wohl noch recht oft zum angeln gehen, und darum gehts auch. alles hat zwei seiten und beide sind hier zu finden! und jeder hat auch mit teurem gerät schon mal nen reinfall erlebt.


also bis denne, 29.03.bei lidl |kopfkrat


----------



## Fr33 (22. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Kaum bringen die Discounter Angelzeug auf den markt gehts wieder rund 

Es muss jeder für sich entscheiden was er kauft, und vorallem was es ihm wert ist. daran kann man nix ändern.

Klar gibt es teils gleichgute Kombis bei Versendern, die zusätzlich von renomierten Namen sind. Muss jeder selber wissen was er macht.

Ich bin selber geheilt was Lidl Zeug angeht.... das Dreibein hat den 1. Einsatz am Rhein nicht überlebt.... beim auflegen der Rute sind 2 Beine weggebrochen... fürn see reicht es wiederrum gerade so....


Gruß

Sascha


----------



## Hechtchris (22. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



just4fan schrieb:


> nu bleib kool, jeder sagt hier nur seine meinung, will keinem diese diktieren:m
> 
> übrigens: gelegenheitsangler werden wohl kaum hier auf dieser plattform zu finden sein, jeder der hier liest und schreibt will wohl noch recht oft zum angeln gehen, und darum gehts auch. alles hat zwei seiten und beide sind hier zu finden! und jeder hat auch mit teurem gerät schon mal nen reinfall erlebt.
> 
> ...




Ne da guck ich zur Jagen und Fischen !


----------



## maesox (22. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Es wird sicher kein Gerät fürs Leben sein! Anderes Gerät für teureres Geld aber manchmal auch nicht!!

Man muß einfach abwägen für was man es braucht!! Für Gelegenheitsangler (Urlaub) und Kinder aber sicher ok!!


----------



## hans albers (22. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



> ja, ich hatte es früher schonmal geschrieben, wir waren zu viert in norge und einer hat schon am 2. tag seine lidl-norge-kombo über bord geschmissen. viel geld für eine woche angelurlaub und dann kein gerät, war für den einfach nur blöd.



moin

 also wer mit dem lidl zeugs
 nach norge zum angeln färt,
 darf sich, glaube ich nicht wúndern,
 wenn da was bricht oder blockiert,..
 aber dann rumschreien was fürn schrott die verkaufen...|kopfkrat
ich kauf mir ja auch beim fachhändler keine 10 euro
spinnrute+ 10 euro rolle
 und jammer dann . weil die in norge beim 7 kilo-
köhler ihren geist aufgeben...:q

greez
hans


----------



## just4fan (22. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



Hechtchris schrieb:


> Ne da guck ich zur Jagen und Fischen !




dann besuch aber bitte die richtigen stände sonst kanns passieren dass lidl doch besser is


----------



## kamin (22. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

am besten ihr bestimmt alle mal ein testeinkäufer!
|znaika: :#2: |znaika: :#2:


----------



## Feeder-Freak (22. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Und wat soll das bringen???


----------



## Feeder-Freak (22. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Ah, ich habe verstanden.
Der jenige soll die Produkte testen.
Wie wäre es mit einem Vergleich?
Teuer gegen billig? Bloß wer soll das machen.


----------



## Carp77 (22. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Also den Kauf des Alu-dreibeins das es das letzte mal gab hab ich nicht bereut,zum Feedern an Betonufern ist das ding genial.


----------



## Feeder-Freak (22. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Ich habs auch und finde es auch spitze.


----------



## Fr33 (22. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Das dreibein ist ok wenn es an unebenen Boden zum angeln aufgestellt wird. Aber die innengewinde passen nicht mit standart norm gewinden zusammen, dann ist das teil nicht geeignet um Ruten steil auf zu stellen.... mit leichtem gerät geht das gut, aber beim Feedern z.B am Rhein bogen sich die beine durch, als ich die Rute nur daruf ablegte.

Interessant sind die Taschen.. (Rutentasche und Tackleboxen mit Tasche). Knickies sind ganz ok... aber die aus dem laden leuchten länger (mir aber egal, weil ich die eh nur für 5-7std brauche....).

Der stuhl sieht noch ganz passabel aus...

Axo... *wichtig* ! es gibt *keinen Rheinischen Fischereiverband*, der das Gerät getestet hatte.... wurde letztes Jahr in min. einer Fachzeitschrift recheriert und gerügt....

Also lasst euch bitte dadurch nicht täuschen. Wäre das selbe wenn auf eurem Toaster stehen würde : Vom hessischen Hausfraueninstitut getestet ^^... das sagt genau so wenig aus..

Gruß

Sascha


PS: Lasst die Griffel von den Rollen und Ruten... sind die gleichen Verdächtigen dabei wie letztes jahr (Brandungsrolle usw.) und die waren mehr als Grausam. Habe meinem Daddy auch schon abhalten können eine Rolle von Lidl zu kaufen. Die würde 30€ kosten..... dafür bekommt er ne Mitchell oder sonst was gescheiteres in Ebay oder beim Restpostenverkauf beim Dealer....

*>>>>>  ALLes meine persönliche Meinung <<<<<*

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## Lionhead (22. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Axo... *wichtig* ! es gibt *keinen Rheinischen Fischereiverband*, der das Gerät getestet hatte.... wurde letztes Jahr in min. einer Fachzeitschrift recheriert und gerügt....
> 
> Also lasst euch bitte dadurch nicht täuschen. Wäre das selbe wenn auf eurem Toaster stehen würde : Vom hessischen Hausfraueninstitut getestet ^^... das sagt genau so wenig aus..
> 
> ...


Ziemlich aufwendiger Fake von Lidl, wenn es keinen rheinischen Fischereiverband gibt:
http://www.rheinischer-fischereiverband.de/index.php?id=47

Jan Lionhead


----------



## Fr33 (22. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Hmmmm..... habe hier irgendwo noch den Blinker liegen... darüber stand in 06 ein großer Bericht..... oder war das so, dass es den Verband gibt, im Bericht aber stand dass dieser die Produkte nie getestet hatte.....|kopfkrat

falls das so ist, was ich im nachhinein vermute sage ich sorry und ziehe meine Aussage darüber zurück...

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## just4fan (22. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Hmmmm..... habe hier irgendwo noch den Blinker liegen... darüber stand in 06 ein großer Bericht..... oder war das so, dass es den Verband gibt, im Bericht aber stand dass dieser die Produkte nie getestet hatte.....|kopfkrat
> 
> falls das so ist, was ich im nachhinein vermute sage ich sorry und ziehe meine Aussage darüber zurück...
> 
> ...



den verband gibt es, aber da war mit dem siegel was faul, das schon 2005, leider hab ich darüber auch keine details mehr, muß morgen mal telefonieren.


----------



## DonChullio (22. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Ich werde mir mal den kleinen Schirm gönnen, mal schaun, was das Ding taugt. Für ein bischen Regen abhalten sollte der reichen, und sollte es ernster werden, zieh ich mich in einen der schönen Unterstände zurück ... ;]


----------



## Denni_Lo (22. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Den Verband gibt es 

http://www.rheinischer-fischereiverband.de/

Die Story von meinem Angellehrer erzähl ich nicht.


----------



## ostfriesengerd (22. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Jetzt hat Askari denselben Räucherofen für 19,95 Euro im Angebot. Macht wohl Lidl Konkurrenz. Gerd


----------



## henningcl (22. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

hi
was wirklich gut ist ,ist der fischschupper und der betäuber.

den schupper gibt es auch beim händler für 2,50,aber der bei meinem händler ist leider nur verzinkt und der beim lidl ist aus rostfreien stahl.

der betäuber ist aus gedrechseltem holz ,minibaseballschläger

grüsse


----------



## ostfriesengerd (22. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Wer bei Lidl in Ost, West, Nord oder Süd den Angelprospekt einsehen will, braucht bloss www.Lidl. eintippen, dann Angebote 29.3. antippen und in der dann erscheinenden Postleitzahlenrubrik die entsprechenden PLZ einer grösseren Stadt eingeben, und schon hat man das entsprechende Angebot vor Augen. Gruss Gerd


----------



## olafson (22. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

hi leute,
kann nur soviel dazu sagen



Stuffel schrieb:


> Weil es eben ein *Lebensmitteldiscounter* ist.
> Butter, Brot usw. kaufe ich z.B. auch nicht beim Angelgerätehändler.#y


 
brot kaufe ich aber auch nicht bei lidl, sonder bei einem becker|rolleyes 



Madenbader schrieb:


> Also Rollen und Ruten vom Discounter traue ich nicht über den Weg. Habe dann zu schlechte Erfahrungen mit gemacht. Das Knicklicht-Sortiment werde ich mir allerdings erneut holen. War damit bislang zufrieden. Und mit dem einen oder anderen Zubehörteil kann man auch nichts falsch machen. Kleinigkeiten hole ich mir also auch dieses Jahr wieder bei der Lidl- oder Aldiaktion. Weiß ja nicht, wie das bei Euch so aussieht. Aber wenn ich sparen kann, dann tu ich es auch. Angel, Rolle und Sehne sollte hochwertig sein, aber Knicklichter oder Regenschirme sind mir persönlich nicht sehr wichtig. Einstellungssache.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Madenbader


 
knicklichter habe ich selbst zwar nicht gekauft, aber ein freund von mir. auf 5 meter entfernung sieht man sie nicht mehr
dafür gab es sie mal in rot. toll !!!



Karpfenstipper schrieb:


> Moin ,
> Wenndas alles schrott ist , ?????
> warum ist meistens mittags alles ausverkauft ????
> wenn ein Markenname draufkleben würde , würden alle hinrennen ,wer diese Geräte auf den Markt bringt , der verkauft auch an andere firmen , die nur noch ihr Firmenlogo drauf machen !!! Die Masse der verkauften Sachen entscheidet doch über den Preiß !!
> gruß aus Bremen


 
weil es diejenige kaufen die sich mit den preisen aufm markt nicht auskennen, oder kein i-net haben, oder keinen fachhändler in der nähe, oder der meinung sind daß es bei lidl, aldi und Co
sowieso nur das beste zum kleinen preis gibt. oder, oder, oder...



Schluchseeler schrieb:


> Also mit den Aussagen:
> "Beim Händler gibt es das fürs gleiche Geld wenn nicht noch billiger"
> 
> kann ich ja nur lachen!
> ...


 
eine mitchel rolle vor 2 jahren im angebot, allerdings eine auslaufmodell für 17,99. feedere sehr viel damit im rhein mit gefl. schnur. auch schöne dicke barben. läuft wie am ersten tag.
dazu geile optik, tolle extras wie unendl. rücklaufsperre, gefräst. kurbel, usw. :vik: 
und solche angebote gibt es ständig. man muss nur die augen aufmachen u. preise vergleichen :m 



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> @feeder-freak
> wo steht da, daß es was besonderes ist. gott verdammich, dann kaufs dir nicht, aber es gibt nun mal zig- und aberzigtausende von leuten, die sind vlt. froh, ihrem junior mal nicht sagen zu müssen, daß man sich das angeln beim urlaub am see nicht leisten kann, die sind froh, mal ihre angel an den forellenpuff tragen zu können. und wie gesagt, ich schreibe nicht, daß das zeug gut ist, aber ohne es zu sehen, schreibe ich auch nicht, daß es mist ist.
> ich hatte übrigens auch ne billigrute mit in norge. 19,99 € für rute incl. rolle, hab damit nen 50 cm Wolfsbarsch rausgeholt, Pollack und Makrelen. Keinerlei Beanstandungen und hier zu Hause fürs Barschspinnen und Aalangeln auch äußerst zuverlässig, was ich nach 3 Jahren von meiner 75 €- Rute nicht sagen konnte, beim Anhauen ins Leere durchgebrochen. Nur die Rute bei Lidl- ungefähr 10 €- jede nur ein Jahr- macht 7 Jahre für 70 €- mehr als doppelt so lange wie die 75 €- Rute, die mir nach 3 Jahren übrigens keiner mehr umtauscht!


 
wolfsbarsch??? in norge??? auf hitra???  |supergri  

ansonsten bin ich der meinung, dass mann durchaus manche sachen bei lidl kaufen kann. es sind aber nicht direkt angelsachen sondern mehr oder weniger drumherum.
bekleidung, stühle, taschen usw.

es ist aber nur meine meinung. am ende muss mann seine eigene erfahrung sammeln (wer von uns hat damals auf die eltern gehört???) und ich habe meine gesammelt ( für mich ).

mfg olafson


----------



## leopard_afrika (22. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

moin olafson,
kannst gern auf meine hp gehen, beim reisebericht ist der wolfsbarsch abgebildet.


----------



## olafson (22. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> moin olafson,
> kannst gern auf meine hp gehen, beim reisebericht ist der wolfsbarsch abgebildet.


 
is ja gut, wollte dich bissl ärgern :m :m 
darf ich doch, oder ?
mfg olafson


----------



## leopard_afrika (22. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

selbstverständlich 
ach übrigens, stichwort hitra, wollte und konnte ich mir bisher nicht leisten. deshalb bisher nur über dancenter oder über berufliche beziehungen eines freundes in norwegen gewesen. war billiger, deshalb schlecht?


----------



## olafson (22. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

was heisst hier schlecht???


----------



## leopard_afrika (22. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

zum thema passend sind ja einige hier der meinung, daß die angebote bei lidl nur billigkram und damit automatisch schrott wären, obwohl sie das zeug erst in 2 wochen begutachten können. und nochmals, sicherlich würde auch ich mir die angeln bei lidl selbst nicht kaufen, aber ich angle auch wesentlich öfter als die meisten klienten, die lidl erreichen will und ohne es zu sehen oder zu testen stell ich mich nicht hin und sage, es sei schrott. weil, für andere leute sind sie vlt. ausreichende qualität zu einem preis, den sie sich leisten können/ wollen.


----------



## olafson (22. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

wie ich schon gesagt habe, es muss jeder für sich die erfahrung machen. ob schlecht oder gut. man ist erst dann schlauer.
und eigentlich, hat jeder hier recht. so viele menschen es gibt, so wiele gibt es meinungen.
in dem sinne PEACE :vik:  :vik:  :vik:


----------



## Hechtangler123 (22. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Nabend Leute,

ich bin auch aufmerksam geworden von den Angeboten..
Mir gefällt das Tri-Pod ganz gut sieht auch ganz ordentlich aus für den Preis..

Aber was mich sehr interessiert ist der Fischfinder, es gab ihn ja auch letzes Jahr schon habt ihr Erfahrung oder vll auch ein paar gute Aussagen????


Vielen Dank

Gruß Dirk


----------



## olafson (22. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

kapiere nicht, wie man so ein teil benutzt. vom boot aus? vom ufer? was heisst 12 meter kabel ;+ ;+ wird es an der rute befestigt, wie ein smart cast???
|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat 
mfg olafson


----------



## Axel123 (23. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Ich werde mir die Sachen erstmal anschauen,dann werde ich mich entscheiden.

Den Tischofen werde ich wohl mitnehmen, genau wie vllt eine Rute. Ich werde dann über die Rute berichten.

Irgendwo in den ersten Beiträgen heißt es Umtauschen gibt bei Lidl probleme. Dazu kann ich nur sagen bei unserem Markt ist das nicht so. Habe mir dort vor 3-4 Jahren nen Videorecorder gekauft, nach einem halben Jahr war er kaputt. Der wurde mir anstandslos umgetauscht und dieses Gerät lebt heute noch. Auch unfreundliche Mitarbeiter gibt es in unserem Markt nicht.

Dies soll jetzt keine Werbung für Lidl sein, auch mein Händler macht gute Angebote. Mir ist nur aufgefallen das bei Umtausch die ganze Geschichte wesentlich länger dauert, als beim Lidl.


----------



## PietPol (23. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



Axel123 schrieb:


> Den Tischofen werde ich wohl mitnehmen, genau wie vllt eine Rute. Ich werde dann über die Rute berichten.


 
... den Tischofen gibts derzeit für 19,95 bei A....i ! Wenn man da wieso grad was bestellt kann man noch 'n paar Euronen spraren :q 

Aber das Lidl-Dreibein ist meins! Für die 3mal im Jahr die ich eins brauche ist das Ding #6


----------



## Denni_Lo (23. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Ich werde mir wahrscheinlich die Tasche, eine Telerute und das Bleisortiment kaufen. Berichte über die Rute werde ich keine schreiben, ich denke das, dass was ich damit vorhabe eher belanglos ist und so ziemlich von jeder der dort gezeigten Rute abgekonnt wird. Will eine Telerute zum KöFi Fang mit Fertigangel nehmen. Für 20 EUR inkl. Rute + Rolle + Zubehör kann man nichts sagen.  Bei 20 EUR für die Tasche kann man nichts falsch machen, denke ich. Das Bleisortiment nehme ich auch mit, Blei ist Blei egal wo es herkommt.     Auf das Siegel da, da gebe ich nichts drauf, ich denke dass eine schöne Spende an einen Verein und man bekommt jedes Siegel/Zertifikat was man wünscht, denke ich mal.


----------



## Wallerschreck (23. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Also die Wathosen werde ich mir sicherlich holen wenn in meiner Größe vorhanden, mein Dealer will für sowas 40€+ und das bin ich für nen halbkörperkondom einfach nicht bereit zu zahlen.

Von Kunstködern kann ich nur Erfahrungen von Aldi-Ködern aufführen und da kann ich nur abraten..die Spinner spinnen nicht, die Wobbler wobbeln nicht und anstelle der Blinker kann man auch ne Kuchengabel durchs Wasser ziehen..keinerlei Aktion bei diesen Ködern..

Bin noch am Überlegen ob ich mir den Rod Pod zulegen soll oder nicht..bisher gings auch ganz gut ohne und ich bin eher der Angler der möglichst wenig Kram ans Wasser mit schleppen mag..andererseits ist schon schick das Teil.

Die Angeltasche hab ich mir letztes Jahr geholt ist (glaube ich)die gleiche..hab das Ding seitdem in dauernder Benutzung (bin jede Woche mindestens 2 mal Angeln) inzwischen sind die Reißverschlüsse agebrochen (also die Dinger zum dran ziehen die Verschlüsse funzen noch) und an der einen Seitentasche (wo ich immer die Erdspeere verstaue) ist der Boden durchlöchert was sich aber einfach reparieren ließ..denke aber dass das Ding für den Preis und wenn man den häufigen Gebrauch bedenkt trotz der benannten Mängel nicht schlecht ist.


----------



## ostfriesengerd (23. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Zu Markenware dieses: Vor ein paar Jahren ging das Getriebe meiner Daiwa LH 47, 8 Jahre in Gebrauch, in die Brüche. Bei Daiwa angerufen und mir wurde dort gesagt, wenn es Kleinigkeiten wären wäre es umsonst, sonst etwas bezahlen. Rolle kam wieder 21 DM, sah gut ,aus bloß in Norwegen wieder dieselbe Sch..... Bei Heimkunft wieder eingeschickt und bekam danach prompt eine neue Rolle zugesandt ohne Kosten!!!!
Eine Corboss 3 Jahre alt zur Reparatur gesandt, kam und kam nicht wieder, angerufen. Antwort: einige in der Werkstatt krank.
Wieder angerufen, wollte nach Norwegen und auch hier kam eine völlig neue Rolle ohne Kosten !!!!
Bei Ask....ein paar Pilker nach 14 Tagen verrostet, in Norwegen fotografiert und ab in den Fjord. Nach Rückkehr reklamiert mit Foto. Soll trotz Angabe das die im Fjord liegen, einsenden??? Nochmal reklamiert, neue Antwort, könnten nicht senden, da Mindestbestellwert nicht eingehalten wäre????? Seitdem Einkaufsstop bei A...
So sind die Unterschiede. Grüsse und Petri Heil


----------



## bennie (23. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Ich hab ne Exori Rolle zum Spinnen... ein zwei Jahre lang immer mit Geflochtener geangelt, auf einmal war der Spulenhub hin. Zum Angelladen gegangen und nach einer Woche hatte ich eine nagelneue Rolle, ohne weitere Fragen anstandslos umgetauscht 
Also überlegt euch wo ihr kauft ....


----------



## esox82 (23. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

also das dreibein für 8,99 hol ich mir,lohnt sich fürs feedern an der mosel
mfg Andy


----------



## jerkfreak (23. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Werde mir die Sachen auch erstmal anschaun und dann mal weiter sehn...! Die Ködertasche und evtl das Dreibein sind ne Überlegung wert...! Vllt noch die Rutentasche, für meine Freundin...!? Die 5 mal wo die im Jahr mit ihrem eignen Angelzeug mitgeht reicht das Ding voll aus...! Ach ja, evtl noch die 1500m Spule Mono, die is denk ich ne gute Reisleine zum Bojenfischen fürn Italienurlaub...! 

Von dem Rest lass ich aber die Finger, wei es für mich schlichtweg "Müll" ist...!

Meine Meinung!


----------



## dosenelch (23. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



bennie schrieb:


> Ich hab ne Exori Rolle zum Spinnen... ein zwei Jahre lang immer mit Geflochtener geangelt, auf einmal war der Spulenhub hin. Zum Angelladen gegangen und nach einer Woche hatte ich eine nagelneue Rolle, ohne weitere Fragen anstandslos umgetauscht
> Also überlegt euch wo ihr kauft ....




Hast du die Rolle bei einem "kleinen" Händler gekauft? Ein kleinerer Laden wird es sich nicht großartig leisten können, bei Problemen mit seiner Ware auf stur zu schalten und den Kunden zu vergraulen. Dafür ist die Konkurrenz zu groß.Nach Ablauf der Garantie (sofern eine gewährt wurde),ist es mit der Kulanz meistens besser bestellt als bei den "großen" Fachhändlern.


----------



## bennie (23. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Ist mein Stammhändler, nicht groß aber auch nicht klein. Recht wenig Konkurenz finde ich.
Due Kulanz lag sicherlich auch bei Exori, aber ich liebe diese unkomplizierte Reklamation. Man kennt sich und wird immer freundlich behandelt.


----------



## Acipenser (23. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

2x im Jahr Angebote von Aldi und Lidl und jedes Mal dieselbe Diskussion.  

Ich möchte den Lebensmitteldiskounterkram nicht grundsätzlich verteufeln, da ist gewiss auch Material dabei, das wirklich preiswert ist und nicht einfach nur billiger Schund. Die Wathose werde ich mir auch anschauen, das Rutendreibein habe ich noch im Keller und noch nicht entsorgt (das Teleskop teleskopt nach dem ersten Einsatz nicht mehr). Aber grundsätzlich ziehe ich es vor, den Fachhandel zu stärken und zu erhalten.

War gestern per Zufall bei meinem Tackledealer, der hatte eine schöne Auswahl Shimanos für 25 Euronen, Ruten gabs in ähnlicher Preislage, dazu eine nette Beratung. Rute, Rolle, Schnur lagen dann bei knapp über 200 Euronen, aber ich wollte halt auch wirklich die passende Qualität einkaufen. Ich habe in meinem Leben schon zuviel Billigkrempel nach viel zu kurzer Zeit fachgerecht entsorgt. 

Ihr schreibt immer wieder, dass Ihr das Zeugs dann in den Fjord schmeisst. Das ist doch wohl hoffentlich nur eine Metapher, denn Abfall - und um den handelt es sich ja eindeutig - gehört auch im Ausland in die dafür vorgesehenen Entsorgungsbehälter und nicht in die freie Natur verklappt.


----------



## Triplex-xxx (24. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Hallo,

hat einer von Euch vieleich die *Pilkangel* mit 60er Rolle von Lild lätztes jahr gekauft? 
Ich denke die war Lätztes Jahr auch im Angebot, da zumindest die All Rute 100% im Angebot war. 



Wenn einer von Ecuh das ding hat bitte um ein Kurzes bericht.



Danke

Triplex-xxx


----------



## bennie (24. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

mit der Plastik-Pilke aufe Ostsee? Na dann viel Spaß beim Zusehen bei den anderen


----------



## Margaux (24. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



Acipenser schrieb:


> Ihr schreibt immer wieder, dass Ihr das Zeugs dann in den Fjord schmeisst. Das ist doch wohl hoffentlich nur eine Metapher, denn Abfall - und um den handelt es sich ja eindeutig - gehört auch im Ausland in die dafür vorgesehenen Entsorgungsbehälter und nicht in die freie Natur verklappt.



Es hört sich ja wirklich so an, als wären die Pilker "zum Entsorgen" in den Fjord geworfen worden. Wenn dem wirklich so ist - ich hoffe inständig, es ist nur eine Metapher - , dann wäre es echt allerunterste Schublade. Und bezüglich des Umtausches selber Schuld, schließlich muß man bei Reklamationen immer damit rechnen, die bemängelte Ware vorzeigen zu müssen.

Ich versuche immer so weit es geht, meinen Händler um die Ecke zu unterstützen. Aber wenn man irgendwo anders ziemlich sparen kann, kaufe ich auch schon mal im Internet oder beim Discounter. Ich habe letztes Jahr bei Lidl die Bißanzeiger erworben. Ich habe die zwar nicht in Dauerbenutzung, weil ich in erster Linie Spinnangler bin, aber bisher funktionieren die fehlerfrei.

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (24. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



esox82 schrieb:


> also das dreibein für 8,99 hol ich mir,lohnt sich fürs feedern an der mosel
> mfg Andy


 

ich auch-aber für d. elbe:m


----------



## Robbie (24. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



Acipenser schrieb:


> Ihr schreibt immer wieder, dass Ihr das Zeugs dann in den Fjord schmeisst. Das ist doch wohl hoffentlich nur eine Metapher, denn Abfall - und um den handelt es sich ja eindeutig - gehört auch im Ausland in die dafür vorgesehenen Entsorgungsbehälter und nicht in die freie Natur verklappt.


Das will ich aber auch mal hoffen, das fände ich außerdordentlich  verwerflich!


----------



## Robbie (24. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

@ Topic:
Hat jemand Erfahrungeng emacht mit der Wathose, die die anbieten?


----------



## Acipenser (25. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

ich meine in Erinnerung zu haben, dass in einer der 168 Postings eine positive Bemerkung zur Wathose stand. Hatte ich mir dann auch überlegt, aber vorerst wieder verworfen, da nicht zwingend notwendig.


----------



## fishermanfl (25. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



Triplex-xxx schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat einer von Euch vieleich die *Pilkangel* mit 60er Rolle von Lild lätztes jahr gekauft?
> Ich denke die war Lätztes Jahr auch im Angebot, da zumindest die All Rute 100% im Angebot war.
> ...


 

Moin moin,
ich hab die Rute aus dem letzten Jahr nicht, hab sie aber bei einem Mitangler letztes Jahr auf der Orca auf dem Gelben Riff erlebt. Das es der Käpten war sag ich natürlich nicht. Es hat fürchterlich gekracht als sie zu Bruch gegangen ist die Pilke. Von da an hieß er bei uns nur noch Käpten knick knack!

MfG
fishermanfl#h


----------



## Triplex-xxx (25. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



fishermanfl schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> ich hab die Rute aus dem letzten Jahr nicht, hab sie aber bei einem Mitangler letztes Jahr auf der Orca auf dem Gelben Riff erlebt. Das es der Käpten war sag ich natürlich nicht. Es hat fürchterlich gekracht als sie zu Bruch gegangen ist die Pilke. Von da an hieß er bei uns nur noch Käpten knick knack!
> 
> MfG
> fishermanfl#h


 


Die Rute wollte ich als zweitrute mitnehmen, und abends in Norwegen von Ufer aus nen bis 75gr  schweren pilker zu werfen.

Sollte nichts schief gehen oder?


----------



## Barsch29 (25. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

*       :vik:  Leute,*
*beim Lidl sind gute Teile bei, die man auch so gut gebrauchen kann. Ob es sich dann bezahlt macht, muß man sehen.*
*Was haltet Ihr von der Brandungsrolle |pfisch: ?*
*Ist doch OK & der Preis geht auch!*

*           #h #h  MfG Barsch29*


----------



## bennie (25. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



Triplex-xxx schrieb:


> Die Rute wollte ich als zweitrute mitnehmen, und abends in Norwegen von Ufer aus nen bis 75gr  schweren pilker zu werfen.
> 
> Sollte nichts schief gehen oder?



ich würde nen paar Euro drauflegene.... das Meer hat nunmal Anforderungen 
Rotaugen und Forellen sind was anderes...


----------



## fishermanfl (25. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Moin triplex-xxx,

dafür sollte es reichen. Das denke ich schon! Mit Pollack, Dorsch und co. sollte das Gerät auf jeden Fall klar kommen!


----------



## Triplex-xxx (25. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



fishermanfl schrieb:


> Moin triplex-xxx,
> 
> dafür sollte es reichen. Das denke ich schon! Mit Pollack, Dorsch und co. sollte das Gerät auf jeden Fall klar kommen!


habe ich mir auch so gedacht, auch wenn dabei was Kaput geht werd ich es dem Lidl mit Freude wieder zurück geben und mein Geld verlangen.

Vernünftige Bootsrute undMultirolle von Penn leiht mir mein Bruder aus.,

grüß

Triplex-xxx


----------



## Sven-Z (26. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Hi!

Ich werde mir die Knicklichter, das Bleiset und die Tasche mit den Boxen holen. 

Weiss jemand, ob die Boxen "gummifischfest" sind?

Gruß

Sven


----------



## blonder81 (26. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



> Weiss jemand, ob die Boxen "gummifischfest" sind?


genau das frage ich mich auch |kopfkrat

Habe letztes Jahr den dreib. Rodpod gekauft (49? Euro) und kann nur sagen #6 Bei den Knicklichtern kann man auch nix falsch machen. Schnur als backing auch ok.


----------



## alexstick (26. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Moin,
wie funzt der Räucherofen?
ich hab hiern paar Forellen zum räuchern und suche noch einen Ofen.... 
Kann jemand hier ma seine Ehrfahrungen mit diesem Gerät schreiben`?

Ich werde mir wohl ne Zubehörbox fürs Forellenangeln kaufen , ich denke bei Twistern usw. kann man für 3,99 oder so nich viel falsch machen......


----------



## bennie (26. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

hoffe die boxen der tasche sind twisterresistent


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (26. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Was meint ihr mit den Boxen ?  Von der Größe oder wie.
Ich will mir auch so eine Tasche holen nur zum Spinnfischen.


----------



## Feeder-Freak (26. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Die Boxen sind nicht fest!!!
Habe mir letztes Jahr eine Box mit GuFies geholt und was soll amn sagen. Nach ca. einer halben Stund leichter Sonneneinstrahlung, war die Box irgenwie nicht mehr die die es am Anfang war und die Gufies waren ein großer viereckkiger Klumpen, der aus 8 verschiedenen Farben bestand. Also Boxen sind nicht gut!!!


----------



## Feeder-Freak (26. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Hihttp://www.lidl.de/de/home.nsf/pages/c.o.20070329.p.Raubfisch_oder_Twister_Zubehoerbox.ar13er der Link.


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (26. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Meinst du jetz die Boxen der Tasche ?


----------



## LUKA$ (26. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

@alexstick,
ich würd mir den Räucherofen nich bei LIDL holen ASKARi hat einen im Angebot für 19.99 wo du die Fissche sogar drauf grillen kannst also ich würds mir noch mal überlegen!!
Petri Heil 
LUKAS


----------



## LUKA$ (26. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

hier ist der link http://shop.angelsport.de/056575.85.585
Petri Heil
LUKAS


----------



## alexstick (27. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Moin,
also ich suche was um n paar Forellen zu räuchern.....
30€ kann es kosten evtl mehr.....iss so ein Tischräucherofen den was??wenn ja wie sieht es mit dem von Lidl /Askari aus?
Berichte/Ehrfarungen?

Ich überlege mir auch die Forellenrute zu holen(22.99)
Hat die Jmd und kann berichten?


----------



## bennie (27. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

sind die boxen der tasche denn nun twisterresistent?


----------



## Lionhead (27. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Die Angebote kommen erst am Donnerstag in die Geschäfte, auf der Internet-Seite steht nix und Erfahrungen aus den Vorjahren kann man auch nicht vertrauen, weil die Lieferanten schneller wechseln, als man LIDL buchstabieren kann....
Also abwarten und Tee trinken (von LIDL...):vik: 

Jan Lionhead


----------



## bennie (27. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

egal, sonst kommen halt rigs, bleie, wobbler und kleinzeugs rein


----------



## leopard_afrika (27. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

na bennie, hast du wieder mal einen tröt gefunden, in dem du postings sammeln kannst? #q was ist denn deiner meinung nach der unterschied zwischen dem geposteten gummifischresistent und dem von dir draus gemachten/ umgedichteten twisterresistent?|kopfkrat 
und auch für dich nochmals erinnert, woher soll jemand hier das wissen, das zeugs gibt es noch nicht und muß auch nicht das selbe sein wie letztes jahr.


----------



## bennie (27. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

tut mir leid, ich bin nicht gott. ich versuche nur infos zu bekommen, die vielleicht im umlauf sind. tut mir leid dich jetzt so richtig bedrängt zu haben dass du mich gleich blöd anmachen musst. keks?

twisterresistent ist ein allgemein gebräuchliches wort und diese frage wurde noch nicht beantwortet.

die antwort oben bezieht sich auf ein letztjähriges gummifischset das der besitzer in der sonne liegen lassen hat. das hat nix mit den eigenschaften der boxen der tasche zu tun...


----------



## leopard_afrika (27. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



Feeder-Freak schrieb:


> Die Boxen sind nicht fest!!!
> Habe mir letztes Jahr eine Box mit GuFies geholt und was soll amn sagen. Nach ca. einer halben Stund leichter Sonneneinstrahlung, war die Box irgenwie nicht mehr die die es am Anfang war und die Gufies waren ein großer viereckkiger Klumpen, der aus 8 verschiedenen Farben bestand. Also Boxen sind nicht gut!!!


Und was ist nun der Unterschied der Gummifische zu deinen Twistern in den Boxen? Und wo steht hier nicht, was mit den Boxen vom *vorherigen* Jahr passierte? Ich mache dich nicht blöde an sondern es fällt mir in den letzten Monaten einfach mal auf, daß du dich in einigen Tröts nur meldest, in dem du Postings von anderen einfach nur in andere Reihenfolge setzt oder ganz leicht anders nennst. Und das in solch einem Diskussionströt kostet viel Zeit beim Lesen ohne das da was sinnvolles oder neues steht.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (27. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

hab mal ne frage ,will nen karpfenstuhl kaufen für meine freundin jetzt habe ich das angebot beim lidl gesehn  kann mann das empfehlen oder nicht??


----------



## bennie (27. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

hau doch ab wenns dir nicht passt. überlies es oder mir doch egal.... einfach mal vor der eigenen haustür anfangen zu fegen 

das letztejährige gufi-set interessiert mich nicht. ich angel mit qualitätsgufis und möchte nur was über die boxen wissen. über sonneneinstrahlung habe ich auch nix wissen wollen. mir doch egal ob die billig-gufis schmelzen. es geht hier um die verträglichkeit der boxen mit normalen gufis wie z.b. der kopyto.


----------



## bennie (27. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



ronnywalter schrieb:


> hab mal ne frage ,will nen karpfenstuhl kaufen für meine freundin jetzt habe ich das angebot beim lidl gesehn  kann mann das empfehlen oder nicht??



der stuhl sieht ganz ok aus... für den preis total ok. wenn das besseres für größeren komfort sein soll musst du schon locker 50.- + für einen von sänger hinglegen


----------



## leopard_afrika (27. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

nix für ungut benni, dann laber eben weiter, aber was soll denn nun das twisterresistente der boxen sein?


----------



## Carphunter2401 (27. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

lohnt sich nicht für sie da sie nur im sommer dabei ist, fische  eigentlich nur marken prudukte. und dachte für den preis kann ich mirs mal überlegen


----------



## bennie (27. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



ronnywalter schrieb:


> lohnt sich nicht für sie da sie nur im sommer dabei ist, fische  eigentlich nur marken prudukte. und dachte für den preis kann ich mirs mal überlegen



dann wärs ok. nen guter campingstuhl ist der auch sehr bequem aber den von lidl kannst du verstellen und das kann gold wert sein


----------



## bennie (27. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> nix für ungut benni, dann laber eben weiter, aber was soll denn nun das twisterresistente der boxen sein?



vielleicht solltest du das vorher klären bevor du mich dumm anmachst. twisterresistent bedeutet, dass sich die chemischen weichmacher von box und gufi vertragen. ansonsten wird der gummifisch angegriffen und ist unbrauchbar da er "schmilzt" #h


----------



## Carphunter2401 (27. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

nene wen dan scho ein karpfenstuhl, den rest dort kann mann kicken denke ich mal auser den schirm veleicht noch


----------



## leopard_afrika (27. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

@bennie
dann solltest du dich lieber mal schlauer machen! mit twisterresistenz ist nämlich nicht der einfluß der box auf die twister gemeint, sondern umgekehrt. in den twistern/ gummifischen sind weichmacher verarbeitet, die die box angreifen können. und in dem posting mit den zusammengebackenen gufis/box wird genau das passiert sein. unter wärmeeinwirkung haben die weichmacher der gufis ihre wirkung verstärkt und sowohl gufis als auch boxen angegriffen. und deshalb sind gufis und box "zusammengeschmolzen", wofür ohne die weichmacher wesentlich andere temperaturen notwendig wären. vlt. waren auch in den boxen selbst weichmacher enthalten, aber das kann dieses jahr ja was ganz anderes sein.


----------



## Batie65 (27. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Hallo,
Ich weis nicht warum sich manche so aufregen,schaut doch mal
nach Frankreich rüber.
Da werden Angelsachen im Supermarkt,Baumarkt usw.angeboten und oft nur auf der anderen Stassenseite, ein Fachgeschäft beide können gut Leben und die Preise sind nicht weit auseinander.
Was mir dort nur immer wieder aufällt ist das man für Qualität
Zahlen muss nur hat man nicht das gefühl von Überzogenen
Preisen wie so oft hier in Deutschland,man hat die Wahl ob man zum Discounter geht oder nicht und die guten Fachgeschäfte fürchten die Konkurenz scheinbar nicht denn ich kenne welche z.B in Erqy dei schon viele Jahre Tür an Tür leben.
gruss Batie


----------



## Feeder-Freak (27. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Genau, wie gesagt die Box und die Gufies waren eins. Habe ich sofort weggeschmissen.
Aber ich schaue mir das Angbot noch mal genau an um zu wissen ob es diesesmal die gleichen sind. Vom Preis her schonmal nicht der ist um 4 Euro teurer.


----------



## LUKA$ (27. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

@baiti65 |good:
Pert Heil
LUKAS


----------



## LUKA$ (27. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

ich meinte natürlich Petri Heil


----------



## leopard_afrika (27. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Ich hab irgendwo gelesen, daß Boxen twisterresistent sind, wenn sie z.B. ein Dreieckzeichen mit innenliegender Zahl aufweisen. Man kan auch bei Auflösungsgefahr die Boxen auskleiden, z.B. mit Alufolie, hab ich mal bei einem Bekannten gesehen und mich immer gewundert, wofür das ist. Vorsicht! Nicht denken, daß das Eintauchen der Boxen in Lack hilft, hab ich bei nem anderen Bekannten gesehen, die Weichmacher greifen auch Lacke an.


----------



## Feeder-Freak (27. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe bei Lidl im Netz geschaut und es ist fast die gleiche Box.
Abwer ich glaube ich habe noch andere Boxen von Lidl irgenwo rumfliegen da waren auch mal twister drinn die ich aber sofort rasugetan habe. Mal schauen ob da irgenein Dreieck ist.

Bis gleich.


----------



## Feeder-Freak (27. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Also es ist kein Dreieck drauf, und ich habe noch einen Guffi gefunden, war noch drin.
Ich mache dann mal einen Qualitätst-Test.
Discounter Gufi und Teurer Gufi in der Sonne oder auf der Heizung liegen mal sehen welcher zu erst wech ist.


----------



## LUKA$ (27. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

@ronnywalter wo hat LIDl den nen Karpfenstuhl im Angebot??
War gerade auf deren HP und hab keinen gesehen lass mich gerne aber eines besseren belehren!!
Petri Heil
LUKAS


----------



## bennie (27. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



LUKA$ schrieb:


> @ronnywalter wo hat LIDl den nen Karpfenstuhl im Angebot??
> War gerade auf deren HP und hab keinen gesehen lass mich gerne aber eines besseren belehren!!
> Petri Heil
> LUKAS



Bayern hat ihn z.B. .... wir ihn allerdings auch nicht


----------



## leguan8 (27. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Einfach mal den Ball flach halten Leute!!!


----------



## Rotauge (27. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> @bennie
> 
> so du kleiner pi...er, nun laß dir erst mal nen bart wachsen, bevor du mich weiter bezichtigst, dich dumm anzumachen.



Auch wenn dein Beitrag mittlerweile geändert wurde, so läuft das hier nicht.


----------



## leopard_afrika (27. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

hallo rotauge,
wenn das so nicht läuft, schau dir doch bitte die postings von benni an, in denen er mich bezichtigt, ihn dumm anzumachen und ich solle doch abhauen usw.


----------



## Feeder-Freak (27. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Trotzdem so läuft das hier nicht!!!


----------



## Rotauge (27. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> hallo rotauge,
> wenn das so nicht läuft, schau dir doch bitte die postings von benni an, in denen er mich bezichtigt, ihn dumm anzumachen und ich solle doch abhauen usw.



Das mache ich jetzt...


----------



## bennie (27. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

was habe ich dir eigentlich getan? ich will mich lediglich bezüglich der tackle-tasche informieren ....


----------



## Feeder-Freak (27. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Kommt beide jetzt einfach runter!|wavey:


----------



## Rotauge (27. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

So, jetzt noch mal: Schließt hier den virtuellen Frieden oder ignoriert Euch einfach.

Hab mir mal Euer Hochgeschaukele zwischen den Zeilen durchgelesen. 

Fachlich war Eure Diskussion doch einwandrfrei - nur einige Seitenhiebe waren echt überflüssig.

Auch du Benny solltest mal ein wenig überlegter in die Tasten hauen.

Und jetzt kehrt bitte zum Thema zurück und wenn ihr Euch noch was zu sagen habt, macht es über PN's.


----------



## leopard_afrika (27. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Wenn hier Leute von solch jüngeren Membern ohne jegliche Ermahnung pampig behandelt werden dürfen, dann ist mir die Verwarnung relativ egal. Die AB- ler, die mich kennen, wissen, daß ich nicht so schnell auf die Palme zu bringen bin. Er hats geschafft. Null Respekt und übersteigerte Selbsteinschätzung als Experte.
Ich habe ihm die Hand ausgestreckt oder wie versteht ihr " Nix für ungut... "


----------



## leopard_afrika (27. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Zum Fachlichen: Das Dreieck ist die recyclefähig- Kennzeichnung, ob das wirklich immer Resistenz bedeutet...?


----------



## Feeder-Freak (27. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Achso#q.


----------



## Zanderfänger (27. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Er hats geschafft. Null Respekt und übersteigerte Selbsteinschätzung als Experte.


Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor... |kopfkrat


----------



## alexstick (27. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Bevor das hier Keiner mehr liest.....#q


Moin,
also ich suche was um n paar Forellen zu räuchern.....
30€ kann es kosten evtl mehr.....iss so ein Tischräucherofen den was??wenn ja wie sieht es mit dem von Lidl /Askari aus?
Berichte/Ehrfarungen?

Ich überlege mir auch die Forellenrute zu holen(22.99)
Hat die Jmd und kann berichten?

#c#c#c#c#c


----------



## bennie (27. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Also die Tischräucheröfen sind toll. Habe bisher nur gutes darüber gehört


----------



## alexstick (27. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Cool danke ,
wenn mir jetzt noch Jemand was über die Forellenrute(oder mir ne Vergleichsrute zeigt)erzählt bin ich überglücklich ;-)


----------



## Zanderfänger (27. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



bennie schrieb:


> Also die Tischräucheröfen sind toll. Habe bisher nur gutes darüber gehört


Sind die stabilsten auf dem Markt! Das mit den Ruten würde ich persönlich lassen. #6


----------



## leopard_afrika (27. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Weiß jemand, ob die Größenangaben beim TRO von Askari den Rauchraum kennzeichnen, wenn ja, würde das ja für`s größere Fassungsvermögen sprechen.
Vom Bild her sehen sie gleich aus. 
|kopfkrat


----------



## friggler (27. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



Feeder-Freak schrieb:


> Also es ist kein Dreieck drauf, und ich habe noch einen Guffi gefunden, war noch drin.
> Ich mache dann mal einen Qualitätst-Test.
> Discounter Gufi und Teurer Gufi in der Sonne oder auf der Heizung liegen mal sehen welcher zu erst wech ist.



Wenn Ich dich richtig verstanden habe war die ganze Zeit ein Gufi in der Box?
Wenn ja und die Box hat keinen Schaden dann sind die Twisterfest.

Ob die Gufis/Twister vom Discounter kommen oder "Markenware" sind ist total egal!!
Es gibt versch. Weichmacher/Materialien und die vertragen sich nicht untereinander. Beide Sorten sind bei Billigware und auch bei Markenware zu finden.

Kopyto und die Henks von Spro haben z.B. den gleichen Weichmacher. Die kann man bei gleicher Farbe ohne weiteres zusammen legen. 
Wenn man einen der superweichen z.B. Zebco dazu legt löst der sich recht schnell auf und wird fast so flüssig wie Honig. Die Masse verbindet sich untereinander und das Ergebnis ist ein klebriger Klumpen. Die Box hat damit absolut nichts zu tun, das würde auch in einer twisterfesten Holzbox geschehen...

Wenn die Box nicht Twisterfest ist verbindet sich der Gufi mit der Box und zerfrisst das Material - unabhängig welche Sorte man da rein tut. 
Wenn da also bis jetzt einer drin lag ist wohl nicht die Box das Problem sondern das Mischen...

Nochmal @Feeder-Freak  welche Maße haben die Kästen?

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Dorschkilller1 (27. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Hallo Freunde macht euch keine Sorgen um die Lidl Angebote der wo meint das es für ihn gut ist soll es kaufen,derjenige der meint es ist Schrott soll halt die Finger davon lassen, so einfach ist das.


----------



## just4fan (27. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

nochmal hallöle freunde der geilen preise :vik::vik::vik:

hab mir die zeit genommen nochmal alles zu lesen, hab viel geschmunzelt :q und weiß nun dass es hier nicht immer darum geht eine objektive qualitätsaussage im verhältnis zu preis und leistung zu erfahren (was ja eigendlich der sinn dieses tröts sein sollte), sondern es wird in erster linie nach kaufargumenten gesucht, und gegenargumente werden mit fleiß überlesen.;+

lidl, und andere, werden auch heuer und in zukunft das saisongeschäft machen und ein teil der käufer ist zufrieden, wohl auch mit recht, der andere teil wird sich schnell umorientieren, das wird sich nicht ändern#c

also in diesem sinne, bis donnerstag bei lidl #6

und immer cool bleiben #g


----------



## RäucherReiner (27. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Hallo alle zusammen !
Macht richtig Spaß hier alles durchzulesen. Wahrscheinlich diskutieren wir hier morgen noch. Und Lidl hat um 9³³ Uhr seine komplette Ware verkauft, viermillionen Euro Umsatz gemacht und 50000 Angler werden ein, zwei oder mehr Jahre mit dem Zeug angeln und dann wieder bei Aldi oder Lidl nachkaufen.
Ich werd morgen auch mal Gucken.
Gruß 
RäucherReiner


----------



## aal-andy (27. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

übrigens hat askari heute prompt reagiert und fast die gleichen produkte noch günstiger auf den internetseiten - also ´ne richtige preisschlacht, wie man es mittlerweile auch bei anderen produktgruppen kennt. irgendwie wirkt so ein fachhandelgeschäft doch unglaubwürdig, hat man bis dato für das qualitativ ach so hochwertige material stellenweise ein vielfaches von dem bezahlt, als das es jetzt verramscht wird. wenn man es jetzt noch preiswerter bekommt als beim lebensmitteldiscounter, kann die qualität ja eigentlich nicht besser sein, wie schon erwähnt - unglaubwürdig.


----------



## Schutzgeist (27. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Hallo @ all

Im letzten Jahr habe ich mir bei Lidl das 4'er Bissanzeigerset gekauft.... nach näherer Betrachtung der aktuellen Angebote muss ich sagen das der Bissanzeiger der am Donnerstag angeboten wird der gleiche ist wie letztes Jahr. 

Also um es kurz zu machen ... die Bissanzeiger sind Top. 
Als es beim ersten mal, als sie im Einsatz waren, geregnet hat dachte ich natürlich oh wei.... ABER alle 4 haben Tagelangen Dauerregen überstanden ohne Ausfälle. ..........|supergri man war ich froh. 

Also das ist meine erfahrung mit einem Lidl-angebot. 
Donnerstag schau ich mal ob der Fischfinder was taugt, damit hat wohl noch niemand praktische Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## Bibbelmann (27. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



Schutzgeist schrieb:


> Donnerstag schau ich mal ob der Fischfinder was taugt, damit hat wohl noch niemand praktische Erfahrungen gemacht?



Servus!

Das Bißanzeigerset hab ich auch, und muss sagen das ist klasse. 

Überlegs dir aber gut das "Echolot" zu kaufen- es ist kein Schnäppchen weil beispielsweise das Cuda und einige andere die wirklich gut sind preislich nahe kommen. Denke es wird ein Reinfall! In diesem Fall...  


Gruß
Bibbel


----------



## kueken (27. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Schauen mal wegen des Echolotes in den Thread: Lidl Echolot

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=97224&highlight=echolot+lidl

Da wird vehement *ab*- und hinsichtlich anderer *be*raten #c

Sorry, weiß nich genau wie das richtig geht mit dem Verlinken innerhalb des Boards.. #c


Grüße #h


----------



## kueken (27. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

oh :q hat ja gefunzt mit dem Verlinken :q


----------



## Schutzgeist (27. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

#h  he vielen dank euch beiden für die tipps...... nun wirds wohl doch das cuda 128 |supergri ......


----------



## blonder81 (28. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Ist ja echt mal krass wie Askari da nachzieht....Fast die identischen Angebote :q


----------



## avoelkl (28. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Kann jemand was zu den geflochtenen Schnüren sagen?

Für 15.99€ bei 2x250m (so steht's bei mir im Lidl-Prospekt) ist doch ein super Preis und der Name Dyneema ist ja auch ein geschützter Begriff. Kann doch also keine schlechte Schnur sein. 
Ist normalerweise eine Schnur, die sonst unter einem anderen Markennamen verkauft wird und eben für Lidl auf ne eigene Spule mit nem neuen Aufkleber gewickelt wird.


----------



## maesox (28. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Das mit dem Lidl Echolot würde ich ernsthaft lassen! Da kannst die Kohlen auch gleich die Scharkante runter lassen!!

Legt noch etwas drauf und holt Euch,wenn Ihr einigermaßen ne freude haben wollt,wenigstens das Eagle Cuda,das es grad beim Askari für 129€ als Portable zu haben gibt!!! 

maesox


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (28. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

aber an die Tasche mit den Boxen kommt Askari nicht ran oder ?


----------



## Feeder-Freak (28. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



friggler schrieb:


> Wenn Ich dich richtig verstanden habe war die ganze Zeit ein Gufi in der Box?
> Wenn ja und die Box hat keinen Schaden dann sind die Twisterfest.
> 
> Ob die Gufis/Twister vom Discounter kommen oder "Markenware" sind ist total egal!!
> ...



Hallo Andreas,
also, die Box mit dem Gufi lag dei ganze Zeit im dunklen Keller. Da kommt eigentlich keine Wärem hin. Deshalb hat sich die Box und der Gufi noch nit "verflüssigt".

Was die Maße betrifft ich glaube die ist 23x 14,5.  groß.

Feeder-Freak


----------



## friggler (28. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Dann wird sich die Box auch wenn es wärmer ist nicht verflüssigen denke Ich.
Kannst sie ja mal mit dem Gufi in die Sonne legen, dann wissen wir Bescheid...
Die Ursache war wohl das mischen verschiedener Arten Gufis bzw. Weichmacher.

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## pilenno (28. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Ich hatte eigentlich vor, morgen früh aufzustehen und um 08:00 Uhr beim Lidl zu sein. Rutentasche und Angeltasche waren mein Objekt der Begierde. Je nach Erscheinungsbild vor Ort, hätte ich mich eventuell auch noch für das Set (Fischtöter, Waage, Maßband, Rachensperre...) für 6,99€ entschieden. Mein reines Gefühl und mein Grunddenken über Markenprodukte, schließen den Kauf von Rute, Rolle, Schnur und Kunstködern fraglicher Qualität aus. Auch aus Verantwortung der Kratur gegenüber - aber dies wurde ja schon eingehend erörtert...

Zum Glück konnte ich heute die "Jagen und Fischen" besuchen. Sowohl Rutentasche (Balzer) als auch Angeltasche (D-A-M) gingen mit einigem Verhandlungsgeschick für weniger Geld an mich! Jedesmal in Verbindung mit einem Kunstköder vom selben Stand.

Zur Rutentasche erhandelte ich einen "Ugly Duckling"-Wobbler Gr. 3 für Bachforelle. Eigentlichr Messepreis: 6,80€
Zur Angeltasche einen handgemachten schwedischen Spinner der Fa. Panter. Eigentlicher Messepreis: 3,60€

Alles zusammen gerechnet konnte ich den Lidl-Preis knacken, bei wahrscheinlich höherer Qualität. Ich bin mir sicher, dass man ähnliches beim Händler im Laden erreichen kann!

Beide Händler haben mich verflucht - aber was solls...:q 
Morgen ausschlafen, statt anstehen...#h


----------



## LUKA$ (28. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

@ avoelkl
war grad auf der HP von LIDl und konnte dort nirgends geflochtene schnüre entdecken ??
LUKAS


----------



## bennie (28. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



-Andreas- schrieb:


> aber an die Tasche mit den Boxen kommt Askari nicht ran oder ?



denke nicht, die Lidl-Tasche sieht viel komfortabler und besser aus


----------



## bennie (28. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



LUKA$ schrieb:


> @ avoelkl
> war grad auf der HP von LIDl und konnte dort nirgends geflochtene schnüre entdecken ??
> LUKAS



Das Angebot ist regional bedingt


----------



## bennie (28. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



pilenno schrieb:


> Mein reines Gefühl und mein Grunddenken über Markenprodukte, schließen den Kauf von Rute, Rolle, Schnur und Kunstködern fraglicher Qualität aus. Auch aus Verantwortung der Kratur gegenüber - aber dies wurde ja schon eingehend erörtert...



|good: ganz meine Meinung!

und wer seinen Traumfisch wegen minderwertiger Qualität des Materials verliert ist irgendwie auch selber schuld.... ich weiß nicht, gönnen tu ich das keinem aber es soll sich dann auch bitte niemand darüber aufregen ....


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (29. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Hallo,

Und das war wieder einmal eine Schlacht beim Lidl,so viele Menschen wieder und alle wollen nur ein Schnäpchen schlagen.
Naja zugegeben ich auch aber nur der Tasche mit diesen Boxen war mein Ziel.
Was ich so gesehen habe war wieder nicht so viel weil einige Sachen nur in geringer,sehr geringer Stückzahl da waren.z.B die Tasche dich ich wollte,davon lagen nur noch ca.3 Stück da und das für so viele Käufer.Von den Rod Pods waren auch nur sehr wenig da bzw. wo ich da war keins mehr |kopfkrat.Also es ist jedes Jahr das selbe ,warum bietet man nicht mehr Stückzahlen an ?

Nichts desto trotz nachdem ich förmlich rein geflitzt bin habe ich noch ein Tasche mir angeln können.

Also vom Material her ist dieses sehr fest,die Reisverschlüsse sehen auch stabil aus,Boxen sind ja reichlich drin.
Lehrgewicht hat diese Tasche so ca 1 kg

Gruß


----------



## tonip (29. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Hallo alle zusammen,
habe auch das Prospekt gelesen und wollt eigendlich mir zwei Rutewn kaufen.Fals was kaput geht habe ja zwei Jahre Garantie.
Man kann beim Händler genau so auf das Gesicht fallen.
Gruß Toni


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



tonip schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen,
> habe auch das Prospekt gelesen und wollt eigendlich mir zwei Rutewn kaufen.Fals was kaput geht habe ja zwei Jahre Garantie.
> Man kann beim Händler genau so auf das Gesicht fallen.
> Gruß Toni



Viel Spaß bei der Garantieabwicklung #h


----------



## tonip (29. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Soll ich oder soll ich nicht? Händler oder Lidl?


----------



## slowhand (29. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Moin, die Herrschaften!

Also, ich war heute morgen bei LIDL und hab' mir zwei von den Bissanzeigern und das 50er-Pack Knicklichter geholt. 
Die Bissanzeiger machen einen sehr guten Eindruck, Soft-Touch-Oberfläche, Druckknopf-Technologie und sogar die Sensibilität ist einstellbar! Die Verarbeitung von der beiligenden Teleskopsstange ist für den Preis schon Wahnsinn. Nur mit der Wasserdichtigkeit hat LIDL gelogen: Auf der Homepage wurde mit der Klasse IP44 geworben, auf der Verpackung ist jetzt auf einmal nur von IPx3 die Rede, was bedeutet, lediglich sprühwasser-geschützt. Aber das soll wohl für einen kleinen Schauer reichen... Hab' das Teil mal mit einem Stück Papier getestet und muß sagen, es funktioniert einwandfrei. Auch die Druckknöpfe sprechen direkt an. Zur Langlebigkeit kann ich natürlich nix sagen, an der Diskussion werde ich mich dann im nächsten Jahr beteiligen!
So, jetzt noch kurz zu den Knicklichtern: Hab' direkt mal eins geknickt, und was soll ich sagen? Es leuchtet! :vik:Und das sogar hell, kann keinen Unterschied zu irgendwelchen Markendingern feststellen. Wie lange es leuchtet, wird der Tag zeigen... Ach ja, das bezieht sich nur auf die grünen Lichter, Rot und Blau habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert.

Ich bin echt kein LIDL-Freund, halte gar nichts von deren Firmen- und vor allem Mitarbeiterpolitik, aber was soll ich hier etwas schlecht machen, wenn es auf den ersten Blich nicht schlecht zu machen gibt?

Dann bin ich jetzt mal auf Eure Meinungen gespannt, vor allem zu den Bissanzeigern.


----------



## Lionhead (29. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



tonip schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen,
> habe auch das Prospekt gelesen und wollt eigendlich mir zwei Rutewn kaufen.Fals was kaput geht habe ja zwei Jahre Garantie.
> Man kann beim Händler genau so auf das Gesicht fallen.
> Gruß Toni


 
Die Geräte sind echt minderwertig. Bsp. Ruten .Hochwertige Glasfaser...MMMH Kohlefaserruten kosten heute nicht mehr die Welt und wie gut ist denn der Service von Lidl bei 2 Jahren Garantie?

Greift die Garantie wenn die Rutenringe von geflochtener Schnur zerstört werden ?

Wer zahlt die Therapie für den Tennisarm, denn man von den Ruten bekommt? 

Man muß schon sehr schmerzunempfindlich sein, um sich so etwas anzutun....

Und falls jetzt das Argument kommt, aber es ist ja alle soooo teuer beim Händler...

Ich kaufe auch gebrauchtes Angelgerät und ich kenne auch Leute
 aus dem AB |kopfkrat , die andere Angler schon tatkräftig unterstützt haben, wenn die sich trauten zu sagen, ich habe ein Problem und suche günstig Angelgerät, weil ich selber kein Einkommen habe...

Jan Lionhead


----------



## tonip (29. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Danke für deinen guten Rat.Da gehe ich mal zum Händler und frage nach eine guten Gebauchten.


----------



## krauthi (29. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

aber die Tasche mit den 8 Boxen ( 6 große 2 kleine ) ist aufjedenfall ihr geld (19,90) wert 

den rest kan man getrost dort liegen lassen  

in dem Lidl wo ich heute morgen gewesen bin lagen so ca 8-10 taschen in der ausllage und im handumdrehen waren die auch alle weg 
also wer um 8.15 da war für die Tasche hatte wohl pesch gehabt 


gruß Krauthi (pikepoint)


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



tonip schrieb:


> Danke für deinen guten Rat.Da gehe ich mal zum Händler und frage nach eine guten Gebauchten.



Moin!

Lions Tip mit den guten gebrauchten 
Sachen kann ich nur befürworten.

Der große Unterschied zwischen Händler und Lidl ist jedoch der
wenn bei Lidl was kaputt geht dann schicken die das Zeug weg.
Logisch, da die keine Bestände haben.

Beim Händler hab ich bis jetzt immer sofort ne neue 
Rute/Rolle bekommen bzw einen gleichwertigen Ersatz. 
Gewartet hab ich noch nie!

Stell Dir mal vor Du kannst nicht los zum Angeln weil Deine Ruten "unterwegs" sind.
 Naaa suuuper :v


----------



## danny877 (29. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

ich habe mich heute morgen auch ins Gewühl geworfen.

habe gekauft:
2x Bleiset -> da kann man nicht viel falsch machen. Ich versenke recht viel Blei im Rhein.
1x Rutentasche -> diehnt zum Schutz der zwei Brandungsruten auf der Fahrt in den Urlaub. Meine Freundinn presst immer, ohne Rücksicht auf verluste, Ihren halben Kleiderschrank in meinen Kombi. 
1x Tasche für Zubehör
1x Rutenständer -> fürs mobile Feedern am Rhein und Kanälen reicht der sicherlich aus.
100 Knicklichter -> da wir hier eh nur bis 12 Uhr nachts auf Aal angeln dürfen werden die die 3-4 Stunden hoffentlich durchhalten.

Interessant fand ich: dass 80% der Interessenten für das Angeltackle: Rute, Rolle, Schnurr, einer anderen Nationalität angehörten. Ich war in zwei Lidl, bei beiden das gleiche Bild.

Ansonsten halte ich es wie "pilenno"



pilenno schrieb:


> Mein reines Gefühl und mein Grunddenken über Markenprodukte, schließen den Kauf von Rute, Rolle, Schnur und Kunstködern fraglicher Qualität aus. Auch aus Verantwortung der Kratur gegenüber ..


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (29. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Also Angelruten bzw. Schnur usw. kaufe ich auch nur beim Händler oder es sind die gleiche Marken dann muss man halt schauen.
Entweder Lidl-kein Ersatz  oder Händler-meistens Ersatz


----------



## maesox (29. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

...das dachte ich heut morgen auch!! Hab kein Wort verstanden#c 

.Wollte mal schauen,was da so abgeht,an der Tackle-Meile!!


----------



## pike1984 (29. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



danny877 schrieb:


> 100 Knicklichter -> da wir hier eh nur bis 12 Uhr nachts auf Aal angeln dürfen werden die die 3-4 Stunden hoffentlich durchhalten.



Hmm, kann nur für dich hoffen, dass die Knicklichter besser sind als die vom letzten Mal. Die haben zwar einige Stunden "geleuchtet" aber wie halt. Meine waren absolut unbrauchbar. Vielleicht haben sie ja diesma andere.


----------



## Ben_koeln (29. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

War heut morgen auch da und hab mir Futteral und 100 Knickis geholt! 

Dachte mal zum testen wie es mit ner Watthose im Rhein ist nehm ich die mal mit, aber irgendwie sah die mir zu schrottig aus!

Bei mir im Lidl (Köln) war um kurz nach acht überhaupt nichts los! Eine Dame hatte sich drei Rollen geholt, ansonsten war noch alles da! 

Gruß

ben


----------



## just4fan (29. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

hallöle,

bei den knicklichtern muß man am wasser sehen, bei dem preis (eine schachtel zigaretten) ist nichts passiert,

entteuscht bin ich vom rutenhalter mit teleskopgestänge, den wollte ich wegen der teleskopbeine, die sind aber im winkel nicht weit genug zu öffnen, bei unterschiedlicher länge der beine wird das teil instabil. schade, aber zu dem preis und der transportlänge auch nichts passiert.

bis neulich am wasser, j4f


----------



## just4fan (29. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

achso, wathose mit stiefen, |kopfkrat

gibts die auch ohne stiefeln ???;+

(die schuhgröße stand doch mit drauf)


----------



## Goettinger (29. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

ich hab mir das futteral geholt..für das geld is das nich schlecht! den rest hab ich auch stehen lassen..da bekomm ich bei meinem händler für nen bissl mehr geld was besseres und besseren service!


----------



## blonder81 (29. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Habe mir die Zubehörtasche gekauf, macht einen guten Eindruck. Ob die Boxen twisterfest sind werden wir ja sehen |kopfkrat Die Twisterbox habe ich auch gekauft, die Haken sind sehr scharf, die Bleiköpfe sehr schlecht lackiert, mal sehen wie die sich bewähren. Kinickis und Schnur zum unterfüttern habe ich ebso gekauft. Die Taschen für 29,99 waren sofort weg.

Jetzt will ich nur hoffen, das in zwei, drei Tagen nicht wieder haufenweise Lidl-Verpackungen die Ufer "verschönern" #q 

Ob mit oder ohne Lidl,

Petri!


----------



## Hannibal78 (29. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



danny877 schrieb:


> habe gekauft:
> 2x Bleiset -> da kann man nicht viel falsch machen. Ich versenke recht viel Blei im Rhein.


Kannst du mal bitte kurz sagen, was da im Bleiset alles drin ist?


----------



## Aalkoenig (29. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> 
> Der große Unterschied zwischen Händler und Lidl ist jedoch der
> ...




* Das ist vielleicht bei euch so, hier wird das anders gehandhabt.
Wenn z.b. Rutenständer kaputt, nichts eingeschickt, sondern Knete wieder.Dann wird woanders was geholt.

Gruss Aalkoenig*


----------



## Lionhead (29. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



Aalkoenig schrieb:


> * Das ist vielleicht bei euch so, hier wird das anders gehandhabt.*
> *Wenn z.b. Rutenständer kaputt, nichts eingeschickt, sondern Knete wieder.Dann wird woanders was geholt.*
> 
> *Gruss Aalkoenig*


 
Auch nach 7 Monaten noch ?

Jan Lionhead


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



Aalkoenig schrieb:


> * Das ist vielleicht bei euch so, hier wird das anders gehandhabt.
> Wenn z.b. Rutenständer kaputt, nichts eingeschickt, sondern Knete wieder.Dann wird woanders was geholt.
> 
> Gruss Aalkoenig*



Na suuuuper!  

War grad bei Lidl Mittagessen einkaufen.
Hier liegen noch die Karren voll von dem Zeug.
Mag am Monatsende liegen oder an einer langsam 
einsetzenden Erfahrung. :m


----------



## Aalkoenig (29. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



Lionhead schrieb:


> Auch nach 7 Monaten noch ?
> 
> Jan Lionhead




Ja auch nach 7 monaten noch.
Dreibein, wurde mir nach fast einem Jahr noch anstandslos in Kohle gewandelt.Ebenso meine 250 Giga Festplatte nach 22 monaten.

Gruss Aalkoenig


----------



## friggler (29. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Die Tasche mit Boxen habe Ich mir auch gerade geholt. 
 Absolut einwandfrei!! Sofort positiv aufgefallen ist der erstklassige Aufbau und einige gut durchdachte Keinigkeiten. Die Verarbeitung ist gut und das Material macht auch einen sehr guten Eindruck. Die Boxen sind nach meiner Materialeinschätzung zu 99,9% Twisterfest. Einzig bei den veränderbaren Trennstegen der kleinen Boxen bin Ich mir nicht sicher.

 Die Rutentasche habe Ich mir auch (wieder) geholt.
 Es ist die gleiche die auch schon vor 2 jahren im Sortiment war. ABSOLUT TOP!!!
Meine erste habe Ich seit 2 Jahren in härtestem Gebrauch. Dauernd total überladen und regelmässig auch Salzwasser, Sand und Steine -und bislang keine Probleme. Dafür steht eine 70€ Quantum Rutentasche jetzt nur noch in der Ecke...
 Vorher hab Ich schon diverse Marken und NoName/Nachbau innerhalb von Monaten oder eines Jahres ruiniert.

 Die Brandungsrolle...naja... Dem Preis angemessen...
Ich persönlich würde die nicht kaufen. Für 3€ mehr bekommt man im Fachhandel z.B. eine Spro Long Cast die um einige Klassen besser ist.

 Die Freilaufrolle machte einen erstaunlich guten ersten Eindruck (für das Geld).
 Allerdings habe Ich Probleme an die Vorteile der Sharkfin Abwurfkante zu glauben...
...und habe bereits genügend gute Markenfreilaufrollen. Auch da bietet der Fachhandel gleichwertiges oder besseres zum gleichen oder marginal höherem Preis.
Falls sich die jemand gekauft hat, würde mich interessieren wie sich die "revolutionäre" Abwurfkante auf die Wurfeigenschaften auswirkt. ;-)

Beim Zubehör kann man bestimmt unterschiedlicher Meinung sein...Mir war es zu teuer, da Ich immer nur einen kleinen Teil der Sets gebrauchen könnte. Qualitativ sind die Sets meiner Einschätzung recht unterschiedlich. Da kauf Ich lieber nur das was Ich brauche im Fachhandel in der für die Anwendung angemessenen Qualität, das ist auch nicht teurer.

Die Rutensets (2 St. waren noch da) dagegen fand Ich richtig schlecht. Da war nichts dabei was auch nur eine Empfehlung wert wäre. Fische fängt man damit sicherlich, und besser als alles was Ich vor 30 Jahren hatte ist es auch und das für einen Bruchteil des Geldes...Aber da bietet die Schnäppchenecke des Fachhandels WEIT besseres mit dem es schon Spass macht zu angeln.

Die Knicklichter sind nicht gerade eine Preisrevolution. Ich mag auch keine roten Knicklichter weil die auf Entfernung nicht so gut zu sehen sind. Dann lieber 1x im Jahr 100st. für 7,99€ in meiner Wunschfarbe bei der Gummitanke.

 Die Mono-Schnur habe Ich mir als billige Unterfütterung für Geflecht geholt.
Da interessiert mich die Qualität nicht so sehr.

Beim Bissanzeiger hatte Ich überlegt, aber das Gewinde sah nicht aus wie die üblichen Universalgewinde und die Öffnung für die Rute war mir zu klein.
Weiss jemand ob das ein anderes Gewinde als bei den Rod Pods ist?

Soweit meine Meinung, aber Ich denke da muss jeder selbst entscheiden was er haben möchte. 
Eines ärgert mich aber massiv....
.
.
.
.
.
Ich hab vergessen Brot zu kaufen...

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Aalkoenig (29. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Bei den Bissanzeigern handelt es sich um das Standart ""Englisches Gewinde""


Gruss Aalkoenig


----------



## hackebeil (29. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



friggler schrieb:


> .
> .
> Ich hab vergessen Brot zu kaufen...


 
genau deswegen hab ich auch ärger bekommen. tja aber dafür hol ich morgen ein paar forellen mit den neuen köder... höhö.
hab die köderbox, vieles bei was man nicht braucht, aber auch einiges bei dem man nicht viel falsch machen kann. wenn ich mir im laden rachensperre, fischtöter, ködernadel usw kaufe komm ich alleine schon an 30 euro, jetzt habe ich die box, mit sachen bei denen man nicht viel falsch machen kann plus sachen die ich mal am see ausprobiere und wenn die schlecht sind bekommt es ebay!


----------



## maesox (29. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Sack und asche,die Tasche mit den 8 Köderboxen ist wirklich ihr Geld wert!!!! Da macht man nichts kaputt!! Bin überrascht!

Hab eben noch die Letzte bei uns bekommen#6


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (29. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

jo,besonders wenn man die gleich mit etwas anderen Aufdruck bei Askari sieht,ist das wirklich ein Schäpchen. :q


----------



## maesox (29. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Echt????? 42€ ????? Dann bin ich zufrieden


----------



## maesox (29. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



-Andreas- schrieb:


> jo,besonders wenn man die gleich mit anderen Aufdruck bei Askari für 42 Euro sieht,ist das wirklich ein Schäpchen. :q


 


M;einst Du die salmo????? Die kostet aber jetzt 15€ irgendwas|kopfkrat


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (29. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



maesox schrieb:


> M;einst Du die salmo????? Die kostet aber jetzt 15€ irgendwas|kopfkrat



es die [FONT=Arial,Helvetica] Kogha Ultra de luxe Kunstködertasche[/FONT] mit 6 Boxen,welche verblüffende Ähnlichkeit, upps die kostet momentan da 39,95


----------



## Benny1982 (29. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Hab mir die Wadhose geholt, werde euch dann berichten sofern ich nicht ganz damit absaufe


----------



## welsfaenger (29. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

nur zur Info, habe mir neulich 2 Rozemeijer Taschen mich einmal 5 und einmal 7 Boxen für 19,90 bzw. 22,90 beim Händler geholt, und die sind wirklich 100%ig verarbeitet und twisterfest. Also warum soll ich mich beim lidl mit Angeltackle eindecken ?


----------



## welsfaenger (29. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

was war das denn für ein Satz, man sollte doch immer vorher lesen bevor man ihn absendet ?!?!?!


----------



## fjordbutt (29. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

weil sonst der nervenkitzel fehlt?? |kopfkrat 


hält's? hält's nicht? hält's? hält's nicht?......


:q :q :q


----------



## kamin (29. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

habe mir mal den spaß gemacht und bin 8:30 uhr dagewesen
es war so gut wie nichts da nur noch das spinnersortiement 
das war wirklich lächerlich 
von taschen und solchen sachen war nichts zu sehen
andere kunden haben ,da mal nachgefragt ,es ist garnicht 
erst alles geliefert worden nur lockangebote halt


----------



## Wallerschreck (29. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Die räumen das Sortiment immer schon Abends am Vortag ein.. Da kann dann am nächsten Morgen wenn das ganze offiziell losgeht schon alles weg sein.


----------



## kueken (29. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Stimmt!

Hier sind schon abends Bißanzeiger übern Tisch gegangen....

Also um 8.30 Uhr heute war schon alles mega abgegrast! und es war zu Beginn alles da...  also hier nicht nur Lockangebote... :q

übrig waren nur noch n paar Rutentaschen, diese 3,99 Sets,bissl Schnur und paar Rutenhalter+Bißanzeiger... Rest WEG!  Bemerkenswert auch hier... viele der Kunden sprachen quasi null deutsch :q  aber HH bleibt halt HH :q

ach ja, diese Zubehörboxen mit den Schnurstoppern und dem Kram wollten auch nich so viele, die andern waren WECH...


Grüße |wavey:


----------



## maesox (29. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Mein Dad regt sich da immer mörderisch auf,wenn er morgens gleich geht um für seinen Garten was zu besorgen und das Zeug ist schon alles weg:q  Wenn er dann nachfrägt und man ihm sagt,daß nur drei Artikel davon da waren,kommt er immer ganz in rage!!

Ich meine,das ist auch keine Sache... Und so wird es auch in einigen Filialen mit dem Angel-Tackle gewesen sein


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (29. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> nur zur Info, habe mir neulich 2 Rozemeijer Taschen mich einmal 5 und einmal 7 Boxen für 19,90 bzw. 22,90 beim Händler geholt, und die sind wirklich 100%ig verarbeitet und twisterfest. Also warum soll ich mich beim lidl mit Angeltackle eindecken ?



wo gibt es denn die Rozemeijer Taschen für den Preis  ?  also bei unsern Händler liegen die bei über 30/40 Euro 
Gib mal bitte ne Internetseite durch wo man diese bestellen kann 
habe einfach mal gegoogelt aber die Preise naja
http://froogle.google.de/froogle?q=Rozemeijer+tasche&btnG=Suchen&hl=de&show=dd


----------



## uwe763 (29. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

hallo zusammen,

also bei uns in kirchheimbolanden war so gut wie noch alles reichhaltig da. Hm, die umstehenden interessenten habe ich gar nicht verstanden, war wie im ausland.

und was hab ich dann genommen?!?!

- Klappstuhl, sehr solide verarbeitung
- Räucherofen
- Bissanzeiger Set
- GuFi Set
- Tasche natürlich, sehr stabil
- den Rutenhalter

bin bespannt, was sonst hier noch alles in diesem thread erscheint.

gruß uwe


----------



## krauthi (29. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

und schon gehts bei ebay los |gr: 
heute morgen bestimmt beim Lidl gekauft und nun wirds schon bei 3.2.1 deins angeboten http://cgi.ebay.de/MOBILER-SONAR-FI...40102230609QQcategoryZ384QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

beim Lidl hats 49,90 gekostet |uhoh:


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



krauthi schrieb:


> und schon gehts bei ebay los |gr:
> heute morgen bestimmt beim Lidl gekauft und nun wirds schon bei 3.2.1 deins angeboten http://cgi.ebay.de/MOBILER-SONAR-FI...40102230609QQcategoryZ384QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> beim Lidl hats 49,90 gekostet |uhoh:




Vielleicht ist der ja für die 30 Euro Mehrpreis in Blattgold eingewickelt!!!:q|uhoh::q


----------



## Ronen (29. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



> heute morgen bestimmt beim Lidl gekauft und nun wirds schon bei 3.2.1 deins angeboten http://cgi.ebay.de/MOBILER-SONAR-FIS...c mdZViewItem



Mein Beileid dem armen Schwein, der den SofortKauf Button klickt!


----------



## maesox (29. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Da bemitleide ich niemanden..nur zu!!!! 79,90€ für so einen Schrott ist doch ein Schnäppchen:q :q


----------



## bennie (29. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

das Ding wäre mir nichtmal einen wert


----------



## Rotauge (29. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Das war ja wohl für einige von Euch recht stressig. 

Ich bin ganz entspannt heute morgen um 6.15 Uhr zur Arbeit gefahren, habe von alldem nichts mitbekommen, und das wenige Geld, das ich hab, befindet sich immer noch in meinem Geldbeutel


----------



## Case (29. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Den Regenmantel

Case


----------



## Mr. Lepo (29. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Also hier kann man echt singen "alle Jahre wieder kommt der Lidl Tröööt!!" :q:q
Nee wie is dat schön, immer dat gleiche Theater! Ist das nicht egal wer wo seine Sachen kauft? 
Geiz ist... wer am Schluß die meiste Kohle in der Tasche hat :vik:


----------



## kueken (29. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Hallo!

Als ich hab mir bissl Schnur (Unterfüttern etc.), Bleiset, Rutentasche (gefällt mir gut), Rutenhalter (auch ok) und n Bißanzeiger gekauft...


Grüße |wavey:


----------



## Holz (29. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Hallo Zielgruppe,

ich war heute morgen eher durch Zufall im Lidl und habe dort das ganze Angelzeug gesehen. Auf den ersten Blick war ich ja nicht besonders angetan von der Ware doch bei der Tasche hatte ich etwas länger überlegt. Und sie mitgenommen...... ganz ehrlich, ich bin recht angetan von diesem Teil. Acht Kunstoffboxen dabei und eine recht solide Verarbeitung, kann man echt nicht meckern.

Grüßla,

Holz


----------



## Bibbelmann (29. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

die Tasche hab ich auch, allerdings sind die kleine Boxen nicht twisterfest (plastikeinsätze), die grossen Boxen kann man von der EInteilung kaum verändern und man bekommt sie fast nicht aus der Tasche solang die kleinen Boxen in der Seitentasche sind. Also ich finds ok aber nicht richtig gut#6


----------



## Wallerschreck (29. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Ich hab meine Eltern hin geschickt die heut Früh eh zum Lidl sind  und hab aufgetragen mal alles mit zu bringen und was müll ist tausch ich wieder um..bin grad an der Durchsicht:

Die Rollen:
 sind wirklich gut, ich bin erstaunt..die Freilaufrolle hat einen sehr sauberen und leichten Freilauf einwandfreie Verabeitung. Was dieser Sharkfin-Kram bringen soll..naja ich werds morgen sehen. Auch die Brandungsrolle kann ich empfehlen sieht gut aus..da ich aber schon ne Cormoran Seacor hab geht die morgen wieder zurück die Freilauf behalt ich aber. Klar steht halt nicht Shimano drauf aber sonst...

Der Stuhl:

Solide ja, aber man sitzt drauf wie auf nem Kindergartenstühlchen. Und die Rückenlehne kann man auch nicht verstellen die rastet in einer Stellung ein und fertig, außerdem hat das Ding nicht mal nen Tragegriff sehr unpraktisch das ganze, der geht morgen auch wieder zurück.

Das Rod Pod:
sehr schönes Gerät..schon die handliche Verpackung in der mitgelieferten gepolsterten tragetasche ist sehr ansprechend. Geringes Tragemaß und Gewicht, alle Teile sind innen mit Klettverschluss gesichert einziger Makel: Reservierte Fächer für Bissanzeiger fehlen in der Tragetasche. Das Teil selber überzeugt mich auch, schnell und eifnach aufzubauen, robust und Standsicher. Wird behalten

Dreibein: Schön klein und leicht das ist wahr, aber schon das rauskriegen aus dem Beutel ist eine Qual..der Reißverschluss geht nur ein winziges Stück auf und die Tasche sieht allgemein so aus als würde sie sich nach 2 Monaten in Wohlgefallen auflösen. Das Teil selber überzeugt mich auch nicht wirklich auch wenn es nur 10 €kostet aber da nehm ich lieber das Rod Pod..das Dreibein geht zurück.

Die Zubehörtache:
Tolles Ding sieht sehr robust aus. Mein anfänglicher Schock"Das DIng hat ja keinen Bügel zum Umhängen" bestätigte sich nicht, das Teil hat einen der war nur innen drinnen " Auch die Boxen sehen gut aus das Behalte ich auf alle Fälle.

So das wärs dann hoffe geholfen zu haben.


----------



## danny877 (29. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> die Tasche hab ich auch, allerdings sind die kleine Boxen nicht twisterfest (plastikeinsätze), die grossen Boxen kann man von der EInteilung kaum verändern und man bekommt sie fast nicht aus der Tasche solang die kleinen Boxen in der Seitentasche sind. Also ich finds ok aber nicht richtig gut#6


 
Ich habe ausser der, die ich heute bei Lidl gekauft habe schon seit einigerzeit diese hier zum Spinnfischen.
Der Vorteil im Vergleich zur Lidl Tasche ist dass man die Boxen von vorne entnehmen kann. Von der Stabilität und Verarbeitung her kommen sie mir recht identisch vor.


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (29. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



danny877 schrieb:


> Ich habe ausser der, die ich heute bei Lidl gekauft habe schon seit einigerzeit diese hier zum Spinnfischen.
> Der Vorteil im Vergleich zur Lidl Tasche ist dass man die Boxen von vorne entnehmen kann. Von der Stabilität und Verarbeitung her kommen sie mir recht identisch vor.



aber wenn die Taschee mit Boxen bis obenhin voll ist bekommt man die da auch schlecht raus.
Mann schleppt ja nicht alle Boxen mit oder ?


----------



## danny877 (29. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



-Andreas- schrieb:


> aber wenn die Taschee mit Boxen bis obenhin voll ist bekommt man die da auch schlecht raus.
> Mann schleppt ja nicht alle Boxen mit oder ?


 
Doch meine Boxen in der Tasche sind voll mit Spinnern, Wobbler, Gufis, Twistern. Bleiköpfen usw. Aus angst nicht den richtigen Köder dabei zu haben; habe immer gerne alles dabei. 
Aber auch wenn alle Boxen drinne sind kann ich, egal welche, ohne probleme seperat rausziehen. Bei meiner Lidl Tasche geht das halt nicht. Aber dafür war sie ja auch 25 EUR billiger als die andere #6


----------



## Shadrap (29. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Hallo zusammen,

die Tasche mit den Zubehörboxen scheint ja hier der Renner zu sein. Weil ich an der auch Interesse hatte, bin ich heute so gegen 09:00 Uhr zum Lidl gefahren, um sie mir mal anzusehen. Das war gerade noch früh genug, denn es gab nur noch ein Exemplar zur Begutachtung und das habe ich dann gleich mitgenommen. Die Tasche macht einen sehr guten Eindruck, ist stabil und gut verarbeitet. Die Boxen passen übrigens auch hochkant rein und lassen sich dann auch sehr leicht selektiv entnehmen. Außerdem habe ich noch das Dreibein eingesackt und ich denke, das ist für den Preis auch o.k. Die anderen Sachen habe ich mir dann nicht mehr angeschaut, aber die beiden Teile, die ich gekauft habe sind absolut ihr Geld wert und von minderwertiger Qualität weit entfernt.


----------



## danny877 (29. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



Shadrap schrieb:


> Die Boxen passen übrigens auch hochkant rein und lassen sich dann auch sehr leicht selektiv entnehmen.


 
SUPER Shadrap...... danke für den Tip -> Mensch da hätte ich aber auch selbst drauf kommen können. #q  .... OK jetzt gefällt mir meine Tasche schon viel besser |rolleyes


----------



## Shadrap (29. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



danny877 schrieb:


> SUPER Shadrap...... danke für den Tip -> Mensch da hätte ich aber auch selbst drauf kommen können. #q .... OK jetzt gefällt mir meine Tasche schon viel besser |rolleyes


 
Da bin ich auch nur drauf gekommen, weil ich kaffeesüchtig bin und mir überlegt habe, wie ich meine Thermoskanne da in aufrechter Position noch unterbringe.


----------



## Hunter73 (29. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Hallo

erst mal an alle die der Meinung sind das alles Angelzeug was lidl und co verkaufen schrott sind : Ich kann nur sagen IHR SEID SCHÖN DOOF!!|peinlich  kauft euer Zeug weiter beim Händler für viereckig geld. DENN : ALLES Angelzeug was beim Discounter verkauft wird kommt auch aus den Häusern D.A.M. , Askari, Balzer usw. ... ja da guckt ihr wie groß wie Aschenbecher... :q :q :q :q :q :q 
und diese verkaufstaktik der führenden Angelgerätehersteller ist schon seid jahren bekannt nur das die keinen Markennamen draufschreiben DÜRFEN!!!!!!!!!
Also nochmal an jeden der meint SEIN zeug vom Händler sei besser als das vom Discounter: IHR SEID DOOF !!!!!!!!!
Ich lach mich schlapp über so viel beklopptheit!!!!!!|jump: |jump: 

Hunter

PS: Habe dieses Wissen aus erster Hand..... |sagnix


----------



## friggler (29. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



Hunter73 schrieb:


> ... Habe dieses Wissen aus erster Hand..... |sagnix



Aber wohl nicht alles ganz verstanden...?

Mal ganz abgesehen von der Ausdrucksweise...


----------



## Hechtchris (29. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Wer sagt denn das markenhersteller für wenig geld auch gute produkte herstellen ? Ich hab auch schon rollen von balzer und co gesehen die nix getaugt haben ....

Sicherlich gibt es gute günstige sachen ! Wenn ich im prospekt die Freilaufrolle ansehe da denke ich mir schon sooo schlecht isses bestimmt nicht ! Vielleicht is das sogar topp aber wenn ich dann anfange an die zuletzt gekauften produkte (getestet vom rheinfischerverband diese box von aldi) mir anzugucken (jaja mein vater war auchmal anfänger und mein vater hat halt auch nicht wirklich ahnung gehabt ....)

OK Angeln gefahren dann merkte ich stahlvorfächer ausgegangen billig stahlvorfach von lidl getestet 3 mal geworfen Gummifisch abgerissen toll ! Eingeholt geguckt wirbel gebrochen !


Gut ! Auch beim fachhersteller gibts vorfächer für 1,99 20 stück das is dann aber meiner Meinung nach derselbe schrott !!!!!!!



Und ich gebe lieber geld für einigermaßen hochwertiges Angelgerät aus weil mir das Hobby Angeln es einfach wert ist und ich nicht mit billigeren ruten fischen will weil es bei weitem nicht so viel spaß bringt ! Wer den vergleich kennt weiß wovon ich rede #6


Ich kaufe auch nicht nur stella rollen oder shimano zeug ....

Also viel spaß beim billig einkaufen wer nur angeln geht damit er nen fisch fängt für den is da schon das richtige dabei aber ich geh halt OFT angeln wirklich OFT und da will ich gescheites gerät


----------



## welsfaenger (29. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Mensch Hunter73,

nur weil man den Fachhandel stärkt ist man also doof ? 

Ehrlich gesagt, mir ist es absolut schnuppe ob die Sachen bei Lidl was taugen oder nicht, ich kaufe einfach dort keine Angelsachen. Zudem würde ich mir so einen Ramsch auch nicht im Angelladen kaufen, da habe ich doch ein anderes Qualitätsdenken. Ich kaufe grundsätzlich nur (bei Angeltackle !) hochwertiges Material, und da meine ich nicht so´ne schäbbigen Ruten u. Rollen wie die bei Lidl oder vergleichbares beim Händler. Und meines Erachtens fahre ich damit auf Dauer günstiger, weil ich mir eben auch deutlich weniger kaufe. Zudem ist hochwertige Ware deutlich Preisstabiler falls ich es mal wieder verkaufen möchte.
Ach ja, und noch mal zum Thema Bekloppheit. Also ich findes es absolut Bekloppt einfach mal alles pauschal bei Lidl zu kaufen und was ich nicht gebrauchen kann oder nix taugt bringe ich dann wieder zurück, bei so einer Mentalität kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln.
ICH überlege mir vor dem Kauf ob ich was gebrauche, und kaufe dann das Teil was für mich am sinnvollsten erscheint. Und ich kaufe immer nach Bedarf und nicht nur weil es mal eben Billig ist.
Wünsche euch noch einen schönen abend ihr "Geiz ist Geil Typen"

PS: Habe heute am Teich bei einem Bekannten diese ach so tolle Tasche gesehen, da kann ich ehrlich gesagt nur drüber lachen. Meine Rozemeijer hat nur ein bißchen mehr gekostet und ist um längen besser verarbeitet und deutlich durchdachter. Zudem kann man bei der Rozemeijer die Fächer in den Boxen beliebig zusammenstellen. Aber ich vergaß, bin ja einfach zu Bekloppt ihr blinden und noch dümmeren Lidl Käufer.


----------



## bennie (29. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

lidl ist mit ihrem billigangebot absolut kein vergleich zum einzelhandel!


----------



## Hunter73 (29. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Tja habt viel gelesen und doch nix kappiert..... #d #d 
macht weiter es amüsiert mich....:q :q :q :q


----------



## andre23 (29. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

....so sieht es aus...wie ich schon gepostet habe das zeug, dass nicht in direkten kontakt mit dem fisch steht scheint gut zu sein...aber ich möchte nicht mit einer lidl peitsche + rolle 5 stunden auf mefo gehen....da falle ich nach 2 stunden tot um....meine, zwar etwas kostenintensive ausrüstung liegt super in der hand....und nach einer stunde blikern, weiß jeder was ich meine, habe ich immer noch spaß...ohne das mir die arme abfallen....das ist der unterschied....angeln ist halt kein discount hobby....wenn man spaß und nicht nur fisch haben möchte....und wenn man spaß hat kommt der fischvon ganz allein....

...kann mir auch einen billigen rächeraal bei lidl kaufen....der vom fischer oder selbst geräuchert ist 1000mal besser....mal zum nachdenken....aber wer es mag...

mvh andré


----------



## welsfaenger (29. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

@Hunter73,

sag mal, würdest du für deine Modellautos auch Zubehör beim Lidl kaufen (falls die da sowas mal haben sollten) ? Oder gehst du da nicht lieber zu dem Händler deines Vertrauens |kopfkrat 
Nun ja, bei zwei solchen teuren Hobbys müßte ich mir meine Angelsachen auch beim Lidl holen |wavey:


----------



## Hunter73 (29. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> @Hunter73,
> 
> sag mal, würdest du für deine Modellautos auch Zubehör beim Lidl kaufen (falls die da sowas mal haben sollten) ? Oder gehst du da nicht lieber zu dem Händler deines Vertrauens |kopfkrat
> Nun ja, bei zwei solchen teuren Hobbys müßte ich mir meine Angelsachen auch beim Lidl holen |wavey:


hab ich schon und du wirst staunen es ist GENAUSOGUT wie beim Händler...:q :q :q :q


----------



## Ulli3D (29. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Pauschalisieren bringt nicht viel. Ich wohne in einer Gegend, wo ich im Umkreis von 40 km etliche Tackledealer habe. Da kann ich in Ruhe vergleichen und auch über den Preis verhandeln. Zumindest kann ich sicher sein, einer der Dealer hat das von mir gesuchte Tackle vorrätig. 

Trotzdem hab ich mir 2 Stühle, die Zubehörtasche, einen Schirm, eine Rutentasche und 0,30er Schnur zum Unterfüttern geholt. OK, das sind 100 Teuronen, die bei den Dealern im Umsatz fehlen, aber mindestens 75 €, die ich dann doch wieder bei meinem Dealer des Vertrauens lassen kann. So haben wir beide was davon. Eine typische Win-Win-Situation, wie das auf Neudeutsch heißt.


----------



## honeybee (29. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Ist immer jedes Jahr das gleiche......wenn Aldi, Lidl etc. Angelkram auf den Markt werfen.

Klar, für den gelegentlichen Plumpsangler, der 3 bis 4x im Jahr angeln geht, reichen diese Sachen allemal. Auch für Kinder....die gehen sowieso noch nicht so sorgsam mit den Gerätschaften um. Doch genau für diesen Preis gibt es im Billigsektor auch genug beim Händler um die Ecke.

Nun werden wieder einige sagen..........der hat sowas nicht, alles teuer etc. Ja warum hat er denn das nicht?
Weil genau die Angler, die so Billigkram kaufen, spätesten nach 4 Wochen wieder auf der Matte stehen, weil irgendwas nicht mehr geht. Und auf den ganzen Terz hat der Händler an der Ecke 100% keine Böcke.

Es kann jeder kaufen wo er will. Aber wenn ich mir diesen "Fishfinder" so anschaue.......wer den kauft ist doch eigentlich selber Schuld#c

Das einzigste was ich heute im Lidl gekauft habe......2x Kaffeesahne 7% und 1x dieses Karabinerset.:q



> Eine typische Win-Win-Situation, wie das auf Neudeutsch heißt



Richtig, Weil früher oder später landen dadurch die meisten beim Händler an der Ecke.....


----------



## Michi#1 (29. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

HAb mir einen kleenen Hocker für 2,99 gekauft der rest sah ehrlich gesagt ziemlich schrottig aus


----------



## Ben_koeln (30. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Echt krass hier, 

es ist doch so, wenn man ein Hobby ausübt lernt man mit der Zeit immer mehr dazu. Im laufe dieser Zeit setzt beim angeln eine gewisse Spezialisierung ein die einem 

a.) den wirklichen Bedarf konkretisieren läßt
b.) einen Gewisser Anspruch an die Werkzeuge zum ausüben des Hobbies entwickeln läßt. (beim einen mehr und beim anderen weniger) 

Nun kommt ja auch noch der Faktor Geld hinzu, der die oben genannten Punkte beeinflußt.

Daher kann ich jeden verstehen, der sich sein tackle, ob nun die komplette Ausrüstung oder nur einige Teile beim Aldi /Lidl kauft. Wer weiß wieviele neue Angler durch diese Aktion hinzukommen! 

Warum fahren nicht alle Leute Porsche und wer zum Geier kauft einen Dacia Logan? Sowas kann genauso zu einer Sinnlosdiskussion mutieren wo jeder nur seine eigene Situation sieht ohne einmal wirklich über den Tellerrand hinauszuschauen um vielleicht mal andere Ansichten zu verstehen und zu akzeptieren! |krach:

Und zu Hunter kann ich nur sagen das jeder der mal 2 Sekunden nachdenkt wohl auch zu dem Schluß kommen wird, das es mit Sicherheit nicht irgendwo einen Hersteller gibt, der ein halbes Jahr im vorraus für Aldi, Lidl und Konsorten produziert und der Rest der 1,5 Jahre nicht produziert! Also irgendwo Muß der ganze Kram ja herkommen! |uhoh:

Gruß

Ben


----------



## EMZET (30. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Ein Bekannter von mir ist Filialleiter bei Lidl, und der hat mir das so erklärt...

Als erstes gibt es eine Ausschreibung in der dargestellt wird welche Art Produkte in welchen Mengen benötigt werden.

Das sieht dann im stark übertrienbenem Beispiel etwa so aus: 

Lidl: Brauchen 5000 Angeln, 20000 Agelzubehör-Setz, 30000 Regenjacken und 500 Fischfinder. Und das alles zu einem Maximalpreis von 20€. Liefertermin Fr. 13. OKT. 2212

Hersteller: Wir können liefern: 5000 Angeln der Art XY, 20000 XY Angelzubehör-Setz, 30000 XY Regenjacken Größen S-XL und 500 XY Fischfinder. Und verlangen dafür max. 20€. Und halten den Liefertermin Fr. 13. OKT. 2212 ein, und tragen das Risiko einer Konventionalstrafe bei nicht erfüllung.

Diese Ausschreibung geht an alle in *DEUTSCHLAND* ansässigen Hersteller, und wer meint die Konditionen erfüllen zu können, bekommt den Zuschlag. Klar im Vorteil sind natürlich die Hersteller die auch im EU Ausland Produzieren   Die Hersteller achten aus Eigeninteresse auf eine gute Qualität der Produkte. Jedes vom Kunden reklamierte Teil wird dem Hersteller in Abzug gebracht. Sollten zuviele Reklamationen kommen, wird der Hersteller bei der nächsten Ausschreibung nicht berücksichtigt und haftbar gemacht.

Wie gesagt, das habe ich von einem Bekannten und stelle daher keinen Anspruch auf Richtig-, und Vollständigkeit 

Aber es ist ja klar, das bei solch einer Ausschreibung nicht die "Popel-Firma" von neben an zum Zuge kommt  Also wundert euch nicht wenn euch das Ein oder Andere Teil in leicht geänderter Form bekannt vorkommt


----------



## welsfaenger (30. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

naja emzet, du weißt aber auch das solche Ausschreibungen ansich nur über den Preis gehen, Lidl ist nur dran interessiert möglichst viel Gewinn zu erzielen. Denen ist die Qualität sicher völlig unwichtig. Also muß der Hersteller abwiegen, zuviel Qualität währe zu teuer und er würde den AUfrag nicht bekommen, alsu muß er, damit er den Aufrag bekommt möglichst billig sein. Und nun denkt mal weiter nach ...

Grüße und einen wunderschönen Angeltag


----------



## Lonny (30. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

*Hallo,*

*Auch ich war da  *
*habe zwar die Tasche nicht bekommen die ich wollte :-(*
*Aber solch einen Rutenständer für fast 9 euro und ein wenig schnur zum unterwickeln musste noch mit  den der Rutenständer kostet bei askari schon fast 20 euro ! Und genau den selber habe ich auch gefunden und zwar für rund 28 euro *
*Aber sonst habe ich nichts weiter gekauft !*



*Daniel*


----------



## KGE (30. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Hmmmm
Ich war gestern ca. um 16:00 Uhr in meiner Lidl Filiale.
Ich bekenne mich schuldig im Sinne der Anklage und habe mir die Rutentasche geholt sowie 2 Rollen der Schnur.
Ich muss sagen das in unserer Filiale das Sortiment schon gut "ausgesucht " war. Massig vorhanden waren noch die kleinen Kompletsets , die Wathosen, die Regenmäntel sowie die Fischfinder. Von allen anderen Sachen waren nur noch Einzelposten vorhanden. Schade das Rod Pod hatte ich auch ins Auge gefasst , aber leider alles weg. Daraus kann man doch schon einiges schließen oder ?.
Für meinen Teil kann ich nur sagen: Die Zukunft muss weisen was die Sachen taugen.
@Welsfänger
So pauschalisieren kann man das über die Qualität der Billiganbieter oder Discounter auch nicht . Der Wettbewerb unter den Discountern heute ist brutal. Und ein bischen darauf schauen müssen die auch.
Meine Meinung


----------



## fischdieb22 (30. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Ich war auch gestern im Lidl und bekenne mich in keinster Weise schuldig!!#6 

Habe mir die Tasche geholt, und mehr wollte ich auch nicht, da ich von dem Rest persönlich nicht viel halte(ausnahmeas Dreibein, habe bereits 2 Stück davon!)!
Kann absolut nichts gegen die Qualität sagen und ich finds für 20€ super klasse!
Zum spinnen oder Fliegenfischen ideal und sie wird am Sonntag ihren ersten Einsatz bekommen!


----------



## schoster (30. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Hallo:
Ich habe mir bei Lidl den Räucherofen gekauft. Im Vergleich zu 
anderen Anbietern ist der grenzenlos Günstig. In der Qualität kann dieser auch nicht schlechter sein als bei anderen Händlern.
Bei anderen Sachen, wie Ruten und Rollen gehe ich aber doch lieber zu meinem Fachändler in der Nähe. da weiß ich was ich habe.


----------



## Sven-Z (30. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Hi!

Ich habe mir noch das Bleiset gekauft, aber nur, weil in die einzelnen Fächer genau die Haken-Briefchen reinpassen. Die normalen Boxen sind immer zu schmal. 
Die Boxen haben ja zu Glück alle Normgröße, auch die in der Tasche.

Gruß

Sven


----------



## bennie (30. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

hätte mir die Tasche geholt wenn ich nicht so fal gewesen wäre... brauche sie auch nicht wirklich. hatte auch erst um 16 hr feierabend


----------



## kohlie0611 (31. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Also ich habe mir leztes Jahr den Schirm bei Lidl gelöhnt und beim ungefär 10ten Einsatz ließ er sich nicht mehr schließen(nur noch mit brachialer Gewalt|gr: ),ich nahm an das der Defekt ne Ausnahme sei,hab mich aber dann ein paar Monate später mit einem unterhalten der ihn auch gekauft hatte,ihm ist er einfach durchgebrochen und war auch noch nicht all zu oft im Einsatz.Andererseits hab ich mir Do. die Rutentasche gelöhnt nach reichlicher Betrachtung und kann nur sagen das daß Teil vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis absolut okay ist,es macht einen stabilen Eindruck,ist aus dickwandigem Nylon und recht sauber und gut vernäht,für 12,90 -TOP!!Was ich damit sagen will,ist das man sich das Zeug genau anschauen sollte und auf eventuelle Schwachstellen achten sollte,dann macht man vieleicht nichts verkehrt....natürlich darf man für das Geld nicht so viel erwarten,Qualität hat immer ihren Preis-Egal ob beim Angeln oder sonst irgend wo!!
Gruß Carsten#h


----------



## Geisbock (31. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Hi:vik: 
Also ich habe mir das Twisterset gekauft, und eine andere Box mit anderen Künstköder + die Große Box mit Posen usw.
Für das Geld kann man das nicht selber machen bzw. es wo anders günstiger Kaufen.
Finde die Qualität der Posen und der Kunstköder sehr gut.
Finde es ein wenig übertrieben wenn einige hier meinen das Zeug kauf ich nicht, es wäre nichts taugen.
Jajaja ihr Profi Angler spielt ja in eine anderen Liga.#q 
Ich lach mich immer wieder kaputt wenn einer mit der sogenannten schrot Rute vor dem Shimano Profi die dicken Fische fängt.   
Mit verlaub selber schuld der da nichts gekauft hat.#h


----------



## Karpfenchamp (31. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Also ích habe mir seid 2 Jahren das erste mal wieder was von Lidl gekauft. Es war das Rod-Pod aus Aluminium. Das macht einen recht guten Eindruck da es komplett aus Alu ist und sogar in einer Tasche verpackt. Naja aber die Ruten waren meines erachtens absoluter Mist. Habe sie mir angeguckt und war alles andere als begeistert. Ich meine nen elenden Brassen wird man da auch mit raus kriegen aber für was größeres ist es absolut nichts. Ich frage mich was Geisbock unter dicken Fischen versteht. Ne 50er Brasse......? Die kriegt man auch leicht mal mit der Stippe raus. Das ist keine Kunst.
Wie gesagt. Ne Rute würde ich mir da niemals mehr mitnehmen. Der Händler hat da deutlich besseres für nicht viel mehr Geld. Wenn man zum Beispiel hier zum Angelspezi geht kriegt man für 20€ schon ein Auslaufmodell von einer Shimanorolle. Fragt sich was besser ist. Ne Shimanorolle oder ne Lidl Rolle? Eine Antwort erübrigt sich von selbst. Ruten aus Kohlefaser kriegt man hier auf Nachfrage auch schon ab 30€. Da hat man dann wenigstens was anständiges. Selbst als Anfänger ist 50€ für ne anständige Kombi nicht zu viel.


----------



## bennie (31. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

ich finds immer wieder geil wie sich manche Lidl-Einkäufer hier als Revoluzzer hinstellen und dann sofort wieder gegen Leute herziehen, die mal gerne gutes Tackle fischen


----------



## Karpfenchamp (31. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



bennie schrieb:


> ich finds immer wieder geil wie sich manche Lidl-Einkäufer hier als Revoluzzer hinstellen und dann sofort wieder gegen Leute herziehen, die mal gerne gutes Tackle fischen


 

Die haben einfach noch nicht die Erfahrung gemacht die jedem guten Tacklekäufer schon zu Teil wurde bevor er sich zum Händler besonnen hat. Da muss es erst das erste mal richtig knack machen oder knallen ehe die es merken.


----------



## Geisbock (31. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Was ist???#q  du jung Angler mit deinen 16 Jahren, ich Angel schon seit 30 Jahre und habe geangelt das hast du noch in den Hosen ge........|supergri 
Aber zum Thema.
Nein bei Lidl habe ich mir selber keine Angel gekauft.
Ich habe Ruten von Quantum und allen anderen Marken.
Ich kenne aber einen Angler der damit sehr gute erfahrung gemacht hat.
Und ich bin der Meinung das der Preis nicht die Qualität ist.
Und der Fisch fragt nicht nach wo der Angler die Rute gekauft hat.
Und mir sind auch ruten zu bruch gegangen die mehr wie 100 Euro gekostet haben.
Das zum thema Qualität.:m


----------



## Knispel (31. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



Geisbock schrieb:


> Was ist???#q du jung Angler mit deinen 16 Jahren, ich Angel schon seit 30 Jahre und habe geangelt das hast du noch in den Hosen ge........|supergri
> Aber zum Thema.
> Nein bei Lidl habe ich mir selber keine Angel gekauft.
> Ich habe Ruten von Quantum und allen anderen Marken.
> ...


 
und ich seit 47 Jahren, da hasst Du noch in die Hose ges....... ich bin damals mit einer Bambusrute angefangen, meine erste "richtige" Rute war aus Vollglas für damals 10 DM und eine Stationärrolle für 9,90 DM ( beides von D.A.M. ), hab die Kombo als Andenken immer noch und es gibt sogar "Jungangler" mit Erfahrung. Als ich meinen ersten Angelschein erhielt, blickte ich auf eine 6 jährige "Scharzangler - Karriere" zurück, nur damal interessierte das keinen.


----------



## Geisbock (31. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Knispel
Jetzt hast du es mir aber gegeben, 

Bambusrute wahr doch Luxus, wie ich finde
Meine erste Rute war ein Holz Stock, habe mir eine Rute selber gebaut.#h


----------



## uwe763 (31. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

also ich war heute noch einmal wegen normalen einkäufen im lidl in kirchheimbolanden und war verwundert, wieviele taschen (12), bissanzeiger ca. 30), dreifüsse diverses vom angebot da war. weg war eigentlich nur der stuhl. ansonsten war von allem noch da. 

uwe


----------



## Angler77 (31. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



Knispel schrieb:


> und ich seit 47 Jahren, da hasst Du noch in die Hose ges....... ich bin damals mit einer Bambusrute angefangen, meine erste "richtige" Rute war aus Vollglas für damals 10 DM und eine Stationärrolle für 9,90 DM ( beides von D.A.M. ), hab die Kombo als Andenken immer noch und es gibt sogar "Jungangler" mit Erfahrung. Als ich meinen ersten Angelschein erhielt, blickte ich auf eine 6 jährige "Scharzangler - Karriere" zurück, nur damal interessierte das keinen.


 

wieder mal ....|good:  !


Ich finde es auch bescheiden nach dem Alter zu urteilen.


----------



## Knispel (31. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



Angler77 schrieb:


> wieder mal ....|good: !
> 
> 
> Ich finde es auch bescheiden nach dem Alter zu urteilen.


 
wollte eigentlich auf so ein geistloses geschreibe gar nicht antworten, lasse es jetzt auch. Ist mir einfach zu hohl, nur eines noch, mir ist in meinem gesamten Anglerleben noch nie eine Rute zu Bruch gegangen.....weder meine erste bambusrute, meine sündhaftteuren Gespliessten, über den DAM - Vollglas und den Hardy - Hohlglas Ruten bis hin zu meinen heute im täglichen Gebrauch stehenden Greys - Ruten und ich rede von täglichen Gebrauch, da ich quasie von meinem balkon aus in der Weser fischen kann.


----------



## Zanderfänger (31. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

@Knispel

Sch... meine erste fangträchtige 4,20m Glasfaser-Combo von vor 25 Jahren, residiert mittlerweile dort im Ausland wo man sie heute noch braucht...

* Heute war hier bei LIDL Angeltechnisch trotzdem fast alles wie leer gefegt. Das billige "Drahtseil" (Angelschnur) ging aber  immer noch heftig weg. Bei GERLINGER gibts grad STREN zum selben Preis im Angebot.*  

So far...... :vik:


----------



## Knispel (31. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



Angler77 schrieb:


> wieder mal ....|good: !
> 
> 
> Ich finde es auch bescheiden nach dem Alter zu urteilen.


 
Schau mal, dass ist mein Enkel Lucas mit seinem ersten richtigen Fisch, ist noch entwicklungsfähig :

http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/extra/egallery/pcat/218928/display/5947062

wenn er 16 ist und immer noch Angelt, hat er bestimmt Erfahrung, mehr wie manch anderer, da sein vater und ich als sein opa ja auch angeln und ihm alle Schmutzigkeiten beibringen....


----------



## Zanderfänger (31. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Rainer, so soll es mit der Jugend sein! :m

Meiner ist fünf und dreht schon am Fischerrad...  #h


----------



## Knispel (31. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

So tritt die nächste und übernächste Anglergeneration in unsere Fussstapfen, ich habe es jedenfall genossen mit meinem Sohn zu angeln und nun ist mein Enkel der "Lehrling"......


----------



## Fitti (31. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Was will eigentlich unser Ziel ? Der Fisch fragt sich immer woher die Ausrüstung kommt! Jedesmal schaut er mich an sagt "Lidl, Aldi oder Fachhändler???"


----------



## Shadrap (31. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



honeybee schrieb:


> Ist immer jedes Jahr das gleiche......wenn Aldi, Lidl etc. Angelkram auf den Markt werfen.
> 
> Klar, für den gelegentlichen Plumpsangler, der 3 bis 4x im Jahr angeln geht, reichen diese Sachen allemal. Auch für Kinder....die gehen sowieso noch nicht so sorgsam mit den Gerätschaften um. Doch genau für diesen Preis gibt es im Billigsektor auch genug beim Händler um die Ecke ...


 
Soso, das Lidl-Angebot ist also nur was für gelegentliche Plumpsangler und Kinder. Die Aussage ist mir dann doch etwas zu pauschal. Ich bin kein Verfechter von Discountangeboten und habe dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal bei Lidl Angelzubehör gekauft, aber ich bin mit der Qualität und mit dem Preis sehr zufrieden und das ist doch wohl das Entscheidende. Schließlich hatte ich ja die Gelegenheit, die Ware vor dem Kauf in Augenschein zu nehmen und das ist beim "Händler um die Ecke" auch nicht anders. Auch dort gibt es Artikel, die auf den ersten Blick ihr Geld nicht wert sind, was meiner Meinung nach auch auf das Lidl-Echolot zutrifft.

Fazit: Aussagen wie "Der Discounter verkauft nur Angelgerät für Gelegenheitsangler und Kinder" oder "Gute Qualität gibt es nur beim Fachändler" kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Man muß sich die Sachen vor dem Kauf eben anschauen, oder den Artikel kennen (Internet). Gute und schlechte Erfahrungen kann man überall machen.


----------



## Zanderfänger (31. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



Shadrap schrieb:


> Soso, das Lidl-Angebot ist also nur was für gelegentliche Plumpsangler und Kinder. Die Aussage ist mir dann doch etwas zu pauschal. Ich bin kein Verfechter von Discountangeboten und habe dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal bei Lidl Angelzubehör gekauft, aber ich bin mit der Qualität und mit dem Preis sehr zufrieden und das ist doch wohl das Entscheidende. Schließlich hatte ich ja die Gelegenheit, die Ware vor dem Kauf in Augenschein zu nehmen und das ist beim "Händler um die Ecke" auch nicht anders. Auch dort gibt es Artikel, die auf den ersten Blick ihr Geld nicht wert sind, was meiner Meinung nach auch auf das Lidl-Echolot zutrifft.
> 
> Fazit: Aussagen wie "Der Discounter verkauft nur Angelgerät für Gelegenheitsangler und Kinder" oder "Gute Qualität gibt es nur beim Fachändler" kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Man muß sich die Sachen vor dem Kauf eben anschauen, oder den Artikel kennen (Internet). Gute und schlechte Erfahrungen kann man überall machen.


KAUF BÜCHSENSUPPE BEIM DISCOUNTER ABER KEIN ANGELGERÄT... :q


----------



## alexstick (31. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Wir drehen uns im Kreis....#d......:q


----------



## Hunter73 (31. März 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

... schaut doch mal auf den hersteller und dann auf das Gerät von dem hersteller gibts sogar Jagdwaffen :q und ich glaube kaum das dieser Hersteller nur Minderwertige Ware herstellt ..... und JA ich weiss Jagdwaffen wirds bei LIDL und CO nicht geben... aber mir egal ihr dürft euch jetzt wieder das maul zerreißen....


----------



## Geisbock (1. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Zanderfänger du bist echt ein Held#q 

Ich bleibe da bei ein Fisch fragt nicht nach den Preis einer Angel.
Das ganze ist mir echt lächerlich geworden.
Ich kenne das noch von der Schule, man warum haben deine schuhe nur 2 Streifen und nicht drei???
Ist echt Käse.
Gibt euch weiter mit den Profi marken an, wenn der Nachbar euch mit der Aldi Rute wertig macht.:vik: :vik: :vik: 
Der eben was von angeln versteht.
Ihr könnt 200000 Euro für`s angel zeug ausgeben, wenn einer vom angeln nichts versteht nützt euch das gar nichts.:v :v :v


----------



## karpfen-stephan (1. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

guten tag zusammen!
ich habe mir das Dreibein, was wohl zum Brandungsangeln gedacht sein soll, gestern bei Lidl gekauft! Also zum Brandungsangeln würde ich es nicht nutzen, aber zum pickern oder fischen mit der Schwingspitze ist es super! Auch als Ablage für nicht genutzte Ruten, den Unterfangkescher oder anderen Kram beim Nachtangeln,kann ich das Ding empfehlen! Hatte es gestern als Ablage fürs Angeln mit Schwingspitze genutzt und war echt begeistert! Ist echt stabil!
P.S die Tasche könnt Ihr gleich wegschmeißen!!!


----------



## Toni_1962 (1. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Ich war gestern af der Messe "Jagen und Fischen" in München.
Da habe ich die LIDL Sachen wieder als "Markensachen" gesehen. |rolleyes 
Also:

Ich habe mir beim LIDL die Tasche mit den 8 Boxen gekauft. Wer glaubt, diese sei Schund, hat sie nicht in der Hand gehabt ... die gleicheTasche wird unter andereM (Marken-)Namen für knapp dem 3fachen verkauft.
Der LIDL- Edelstahl-Räucherofen (LIDL 27 €) kostet auf der Messe 47 €. Händler haben mir gestern geklagt, dass sie mit Ofen von LIDL (der nach mehreren Händleraussagen der original Behr ist) nicht konkurrieren können.
Der Dreibein-Rutenhalten ist sehr gut (habe diesen vor einem Jahr gekauft), kostet auf der Messe etwas über das doppelte.

Ich bin froh, am Do die Sachen beim LIDL gekauft zu haben. :vik: 

Die Ruten bei LIDL und die Blinkersets usw. interessieren mich nicht. Da habe ich einfach andere Ansprüche.
Aber wenn man nun gesehen hat, was auf der Messe nun für Massen an Ruten als Billig-Schund überteuert verkauft werden, dann ist das LIDL-Angebot mehr als nur fair.


----------



## tommig (1. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Habe mir (wie der über über mir auch) das Teleskopdreibein zugelegt.Für den oben beschriebenen Zweck echt ausreichend, beim Brandungsangeln hat das Teil aber nichts verloren  
Die Tasche mit den Köderboxen ist wirklich mehr als gut und (weil man ja noch keine passende Tasche hat |muahah: ) musste ich die auch haben.War übrigens bei uns auch als erstes ausverkauft :m Warum wohl #c  
Ansonsten muss ich beim lesen der meisten Beiträge hier leider sagen : Thema verfehlt, 6, setzen |muahah:


----------



## Knispel (1. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

|good: |good: 





Hunter73 schrieb:


> ... schaut doch mal auf den hersteller und dann auf das Gerät von dem hersteller gibts sogar Jagdwaffen :q und ich glaube kaum das dieser Hersteller nur Minderwertige Ware herstellt ..... und JA ich weiss Jagdwaffen wirds bei LIDL und CO nicht geben... aber mir egal ihr dürft euch jetzt wieder das maul zerreißen....


----------



## slowhand (2. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Hatte am Wochenende zum ersten Mal die elektronischen Bissanzeiger von LIDL im Einsatz. Funktionieren super und mit der Sensibilitätseinstellung ist auch starker Wind kein Problem. Bis jetzt bin ich echt zufrieden. #6


----------



## Karpfenchamp (2. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



Geisbock schrieb:


> Was ist???#q du jung Angler mit deinen 16 Jahren, ich Angel schon seit 30 Jahre und habe geangelt das hast du noch in den Hosen ge........|supergri
> Aber zum Thema.
> Nein bei Lidl habe ich mir selber keine Angel gekauft.
> Ich habe Ruten von Quantum und allen anderen Marken.
> ...


 

Tja scheinbar habe ich mit meinen 16 Jahren schon was in Sachen Tackle gelernt. Besitze selber ca 12 Ruten von denen keine von Lidl ist und so wird es auch bleiben. Alle gut vom Fachhändler und auch namenhaft. Ist auch Shimano bzw. Sportex dabei.

Es ist nunmal so dass ich jemanden der Lidl Gerät kauft nicht ernst nehmen kann, da er meiner Meinung nach nicht viel von wirklicher Qualität versteht und somit noch nicht wirklich Erfahrung hat.


----------



## bennie (2. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Mach dir nix draus Karpfenchamp. Sobald hier im Ab jemanden die Argumente ausgehen hacken sie gleich auf deinem Alter herum  Die jungen Angler lernen eh viel schneller


----------



## Karpfenchamp (2. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Danke für deine Unterstützung. Viele können halt einfach nicht glauben dass die Jugend vielfach einfach mehr Erfahrung hat als die alten Hasen. Habe selbst bei uns an Teichen und Seen schon erlebt dass ich beim Matchangeln fast immer doppelt so viel fange wie die älteren gemütlicheren die nichts neues probieren und immer an der selben Stelle hocken. Auf Nachfrage des einen habe ich dann auch bereitwillig gezeigt wie ich fische, a es bei uns genug Friedfisch für jeden gibt. Wie gesagt. Man kann und darf das Können einfach nicht am Alter festmachen.


----------



## Fr33 (2. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Lassen wir das Alter mal weg, bin ja auch noch jung ^^

ich habe gestern auch die Bissanzeiger von Lidl getestet. und Muss sagen, dass die für die 10€ echt gut sind. Klar muss man abstriche machen. Aber für mich als Angler, der mal ab und an beim pickern oder angeln mit der matchrute, auch mal ne Karpfenrute auswirft, ist das Teil echt zu gebrauchen. Auch fürs zanderangeln am See sind die klasse..... Test folgt noch ^^....

Die Tasche hatte ich auch gesehn.... habe aber schon ne Spro tasche....

Ruten, Schnur, Haken... alles was DIREKT mit dem Fisch zu tun hat, würde ich nicht kaufen... aber das ist auch wieder geschmacksfrage und erfahrung....

aber bei so kleinigkeiten kann man mal zulangen.....

Generell ist also die Aussage, dass Discounter Ware schlecht ist grundweg Falsch..... zudem muss man die persönlichen vorlieben usw... berücksichtigen und die sind individuell....


gruß

Sascha


----------



## wallek (2. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

also ich hab mir zwei Schirme geholt! Für den Preis 16.99 Euro kann der nicht schlecht sein!
Eine Rolle Schnur hab ich auch noch mitgenommen zum Unterfüttern optimal! Die Bissanzeiger werd ich mal am WE testen denke das sie io sind! Das waren meine Ausgaben bei Lidl!


----------



## snorreausflake (2. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



Karpfenchamp schrieb:


> Es ist nunmal so dass ich jemanden der Lidl Gerät kauft nicht ernst nehmen kann, da er meiner Meinung nach nicht viel von wirklicher Qualität versteht und somit noch nicht wirklich Erfahrung hat.



Alos das man jemand der da sein Zeug kauft nicht ernstnehmen kann ist ja mal der größte Schwachsinn!!!
Hab mir zwar selber da nix gekauft aber das Dreibein Pod hat nen vernünftigen Eindruck gemacht. Du mußt es auch so sehen das es genügend Jugendliche gibt die das Geld nicht so dicke haben wie du vielleicht. Warum ein mega teures pod kaufen wenn es ne günstige alternative gibt!! wenn man genau schaut ist es wahrscheinlich der gleiche Hersteller wie von den Markensachen nur ohne deren Logo, bei deren Lebensmittel isch es oft nicht anders, man zahlt oft genug nur den Namen!!!!!


----------



## bennie (2. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Mit Gerät hat er sicherlich Ruten etc gemeint 
Wie gesagt, alles was nicht direkt mit dem Fisch zu tun hat.... blah


----------



## Ronen (2. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



> also ich hab mir zwei Schirme geholt! Für den Preis 16.99 Euro kann der nicht schlecht sein!



vor über einem Jahr bekam ich den Lidl Schirm geschenkt! Was soll ich sagen... hab ihn gestern erst wieder als Windschutz benutzt... bisher ohne Tadel.

Für ab und an mal paar Tropfen abwehren und mal als Windschutz..... ist der absolut in Ordnung. Ne Nacht bei starken Regen würd ich mich da auch net drunter legen!

Aber da sind wir wieder bei dem Aspekt der Nutzung und was für einen persönlich nützlich und gut ist, kann man nur selbst entscheiden und keiner sollte sich anmaßen diese Entscheidung für andere zu treffen!

Gruss Ronen


----------



## Karpfenchamp (2. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



snorreausflake schrieb:


> Alos das man jemand der da sein Zeug kauft nicht ernstnehmen kann ist ja mal der größte Schwachsinn!!!
> Hab mir zwar selber da nix gekauft aber das Dreibein Pod hat nen vernünftigen Eindruck gemacht. Du mußt es auch so sehen das es genügend Jugendliche gibt die das Geld nicht so dicke haben wie du vielleicht. Warum ein mega teures pod kaufen wenn es ne günstige alternative gibt!! wenn man genau schaut ist es wahrscheinlich der gleiche Hersteller wie von den Markensachen nur ohne deren Logo, bei deren Lebensmittel isch es oft nicht anders, man zahlt oft genug nur den Namen!!!!!


 

Ich meinte damit diejenigen die Ruten bzw. Rollen kaufen und meinen sie würden ein wahnsinns Schnäppchen machen was aber auf Dauer nicht stimmt. Gegen Sachen wie Schirme und gewisse Rutenhalter habe ich nichts einzuwenden. Habe mir ja selber das Rod-Pod aus Aluminium gehohlt da ich da für den Preis auch nichts falsch machen konnte. Aber wie jemand hier schon sagte: " Alles was direkt unter Belastung des Fisches steht sollte man sich als gewissenhafter Angler nicht kaufen".


----------



## Fr33 (2. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

@ karpfenchamp

das musste aber im Vorfeld auch sagen ^^


----------



## Karpfenchamp (2. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



Fr33 schrieb:


> @ karpfenchamp
> 
> das musste aber im Vorfeld auch sagen ^^


 

nächstes mal denk ich drann#h


----------



## Acipenser (2. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

war am Tackletag mittags beim Lidl: fast alles geräumt, da lagen nur noch einige Rollen und etwas Schnur rum. 

Die Brandungsrolle und Freilaufrolle habe ich in die Hand genommen und ein wenig gekurbelt. Sie haben mich nicht überzeugt. Das ganze Billigzeugs bin ich so leid, jedesmal habe ich mich nach kurzer Zeit geärgert über die Qualität. Also Spass hatte ich nie daran.

Wenige Tage vorher war ich bei meinem Tackler in Karlsruhe und habe mir in Ruhe das Sortiment angeschaut, habe mal hier und mal da gekurbelt, bis auf einmal ein 2m Verkäufer vor mir stand; Vollbart, Rastalocken. Das Ergebnis war eine ausgesprochen freundliche Beratung und der Kauf von Tackle, auf deren ersten Einsatz ich mich wirklich freue. Auch hier gab es u.a. Shimanos preisreduziert von 49,90 auf 25,90, aber auch die hatten mich nicht überzeugt.

Ich habe mehrfach hier gelesen: "die Schnur habe ich zum Unterfüttern gekauft, da kann man nichts falsch machen". Das sehe ich anders. Wenn ich die Mutter aller Bachforellen an den Haken bekomme, zieht die auch bis in die Unterfütterung Schnur ab. Und wenn die nicht wirklich gut ist, na dann prost Mahlzeit.

Und auch Schirme sind nicht sehr effizient, wenn der Regen durch die Nähte suppt. Habe so ein lustiges Teil von einem bekannten Versandhändler. Es wartet nur noch darauf, durch hochwertige Ware ersetzt zu werden.


----------



## Fr33 (2. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Servus...

das mit dem Unterfüttern hast du falsch verstanden.... glaube die wenigsten sehen die als "Backing" zum Fliegenfischen an. Die meinen, so wie ich auch, dass man die Schnur als Grundlage für Geflochtene oder dünne Schnüre nimmt. Sodass man nicht 300meter und mehr der teuren Geflochtenen kaufen muss ^^...


das mit dem tackledealer stimmt meist schon... klar gibts das bessere Sachen. Aber auch jeder Tackeldealer hat so 0815 Teile im Regal, die dann sogar im Vergleich teurer sind als vom Discounter. Die sind dann eben vom Fach ^^....

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## tommig (2. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



Karpfenchamp schrieb:


> Tja scheinbar habe ich mit meinen 16 Jahren schon was in Sachen Tackle gelernt. Besitze selber ca 12 Ruten von denen keine von Lidl ist und so wird es auch bleiben. Alle gut vom Fachhändler und auch namenhaft. Ist auch Shimano bzw. Sportex dabei.
> 
> Es ist nunmal so dass ich jemanden der Lidl Gerät kauft nicht ernst nehmen kann, da er meiner Meinung nach nicht viel von wirklicher Qualität versteht und somit noch nicht wirklich Erfahrung hat.


#r falls es einen Trööt mit spitzenmässig geistreichen Postings gibt, dann sollte dieses unbedingt in die Top 10 |muahah:


----------



## friggler (2. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



Acipenser schrieb:


> Ich habe mehrfach hier gelesen: "die Schnur habe ich zum Unterfüttern gekauft, da kann man nichts falsch machen". Das sehe ich anders. Wenn ich die Mutter aller Bachforellen an den Haken bekomme, zieht die auch bis in die Unterfütterung Schnur ab. Und wenn die nicht wirklich gut ist, na dann prost Mahlzeit.



Ist so pauschal gesagt auch nicht unbedingt richtig...
...wenn man natürlich nur wenig Geflecht darüber hat stimmt es ...

Aber mal zwei ganz andere Fragen:
1. Waren die Zubehörboxen (Haken, Fadenstopper, etc.) gleich gross oder grösser???
2. Hat einer der Käufer der Tasche zufällig einen Tip ob es gleich grosse Boxen mit anderer oder ohne Aufteilung gibt? 
Am besten wäre natürlich mit Hersteller oder Bezugsquellenangabe...


Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Ronen (2. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



> falls es einen Trööt mit spitzenmässig geistreichen Postings gibt, dann sollte dieses unbedingt in die Top 10



UNBEDINGT!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (2. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Ich habe mir die Wathose gekauft.
Das Material macht zwar einen billigen Eindruck, aber dafür war Sie auch billig.
Ich brauch sie nur, um mein Boot ins Wasser zu schieben, und dafür sollte sie wohl reichen.

Man sollte immer abwägen wofür man die Sachen braucht.
Eine teure Wathose zu kaufen, nur um sein Boot ins Wasser zu kriegen, wäre wohl auch schwachfug.


----------



## Feeder-Freak (2. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Ich habe mir die Wathose gekauft.
> Das Material macht zwar einen billigen Eindruck, aber dafür war Sie auch billig.
> Ich brauch sie nur, um mein Boot ins Wasser zu schieben, und dafür sollte sie wohl reichen.
> 
> ...



Ganz meiner Meinung.
Es kommt auf die Umstände an. Man brauch keine 200 Euro Rute zum einmaligen Fischen auf Rotaugen.


----------



## Watangler (2. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



Karpfenchamp schrieb:


> Danke für deine Unterstützung. Viele können halt einfach nicht glauben dass die Jugend vielfach einfach mehr Erfahrung hat als die alten Hasen. Habe selbst bei uns an Teichen und Seen schon erlebt dass ich beim Matchangeln fast immer doppelt so viel fange wie die älteren gemütlicheren die nichts neues probieren und immer an der selben Stelle hocken. Auf Nachfrage des einen habe ich dann auch bereitwillig gezeigt wie ich fische, a es bei uns genug Friedfisch für jeden gibt. Wie gesagt. Man kann und darf das Können einfach nicht am Alter festmachen.



Hallo Karpfenschamp
Also nur weil der alte Hase seinen Trot weiter angelt und damit zufrieden ist und sich mit dem neumodischen Zeug nicht auseinander setzen will meinst du das du erfahrener bist.Ich gehe davon aus das bei dir in der Schule kein Lehrer unter 16zen ist in der Berufsausbildung wird kein Ausbilder jünger sein als du.Nach deiner Ausbildung zeigen dir die alten Hasen ihre Erfahrungen.Also vorsicht mit dem Wort Erfahrung.
Gruß Watangler


----------



## Ulli3D (2. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



friggler schrieb:


> 2. Hat einer der Käufer der Tasche zufällig einen Tip ob es gleich grosse Boxen mit anderer oder ohne Aufteilung gibt?
> Am besten wäre natürlich mit Hersteller oder Bezugsquellenangabe...
> 
> 
> ...



Die Boxen in der Tasche haben Standardmaß, sind also mit anderer Aufteilung bei jedem Tackledealer zu bekommen. 

Wenn man mal die Sängertaschen in Augenschein nimmt und dann die Tasche von Lidl, vieles sieht sehr ähnlich aus ...


----------



## zrako (2. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Die Boxen in der Tasche haben Standardmaß, sind also mit anderer Aufteilung bei jedem Tackledealer zu bekommen.
> 
> Wenn man mal die Sängertaschen in Augenschein nimmt und dann die Tasche von Lidl, vieles sieht sehr ähnlich aus ...



kann ich bestätigen hab die sängertasche (bin sehr zufrieden) daheim, habe so um die 17€ gezahlt.


----------



## Blinker Mann (2. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Der Regenmantel ist OK für den Preis Super!!!!! Weiter so Lidel.


----------



## friggler (2. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

@Ulli3d
Besten Dank! Das ist schon mal eine Orientierung.#6

Ich suche 1-2  Boxen in die Standard Hakenpäckchen, oder Sprengringblister oder mal eine Schnurspule passt. Meine WFT-Boxen haben leider geringfügig andere Maße und sind leider etwas zu gross...

@zrako
"kann ich bestätigen hab die sängertasche (bin sehr zufrieden) daheim, habe so um die 17€ gezahlt."
Sind da gleich passend Boxen für z.B. Hakenpäkchen dabei? Wo gibt es die für das Geld?


Die erste Frage sollte natürlich lauten:
Waren die Zubehörboxen (Haken, Fadenstopper, etc.) gleich gross oder grösser als die Boxen in der Tasche???

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## zrako (2. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

die gabs beim askari-frühlingsfest.

die länge der fächer kann man durch herausnahme der längswände (3st.) einteilen.
also wenn man alle raustut hat man so um die 20cm.

hakenpäcken---> kein problem

schnurspule---->   dazu muss dann wohl ein  messer benutzt werden


----------



## Acipenser (2. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

@fr33 und friggler: bin leider noch kein leidenschaftlicher Fliegenfischer, also als Backing beim Fliegenfischen war das nicht gemeint, ist aber korrekt, dafür wäre sie m.E. nicht
 geeignet, ebensowenig wie wie zum Unterfüttern bei geflochtener Schnur. Wenn man sich auf das Material nicht 100%ig verlassen kann, würde ich Abstand davon nehmen - was ich dann auch tat. 


Man kommt immer mal in die Situation, dass es in die Reserven geht. Nach Hängern oder einem starken Fisch werden die ersten Meter abgeschnitten, ebenso nach einem langen Angeltag. Da verkürzt sich die Geflochtene im Laufe der Zeit. Und ehe man sich darüber Gedanken macht, sieht man sie schon - die Nachschnur.


----------



## Fr33 (2. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Ich nehme immer die billigste mono zum unterfüttern. da die schnüre zwar an einander hängen, aber die füllschnur nicht zum einsatz kommt.... ist echt nur ne pufferschnur um die rolle voll zu bekommen


----------



## Acipenser (2. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

bei kleinen Rollen ziehe ich es vor, alles komplett mit Geflochtener voll zu machen. Wenn ich bei den größeren Multis unterfüttere, nehme ich lieber Markenware. Auch wenn das wirklich eher eine Versicherung ist (und vor allem Füllmaterial), habe ich doch das bessere Gefühl dabei. 

Die Lidl Schnur will ich keineswegs schlecht machen, da ich die Qualität nicht wirklich kenne. Aber genau das ist halt auch mein Gegenargument.

Und bei der Ausrüstung muss absolut alles stimmen, wenn mir der alte gadus raptorus saurus morhua an den Haken geht.


----------



## andre23 (3. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

"bei kleinen Rollen ziehe ich es vor, alles komplett mit Geflochtener voll zu machen. Wenn ich bei den größeren Multis unterfüttere, nehme ich lieber Markenware. Auch wenn das wirklich eher eine Versicherung ist (und vor allem Füllmaterial), habe ich doch das bessere Gefühl dabei. 

Die Lidl Schnur will ich keineswegs schlecht machen, da ich die Qualität nicht wirklich kenne. Aber genau das ist halt auch mein Gegenargument.

Und bei der Ausrüstung muss absolut alles stimmen, wenn mir der alte gadus raptorus saurus morhua an den Haken geht."

....genau meine meinung....sparen kann man wo anders....wenn einem der fisch des lebens durch die lappen geht....:q...lieber 10m mehr geflochtene rauf, als billige drunter!!!

mvh andré


----------



## friggler (3. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

@Acipenser

Wie Ich schon sagte...je nach dem wieviel geflochtene darüber ist..

Bei mir sind es normalerweise min. "Gebrauchsschnur" + 100m für Verlust...

1000m 0,15er sind auch fürs Brandungsangeln etwas viel-auch wenn es genau auf die 980 passt...:q Beim Brandungsangeln reichen 400m Geflecht locker fürs erste...
 Wenn nur noch 230-250m übrig sind kommt die Schnur auf eine Grundrolle.

Bis 250m ist bei mir auch auf Spinnrollen durchgehend Geflecht. Darüber, spätestens ab 300m fütter Ich unter...Ich glaube nicht dass Ich die Unterschnur je sehen werde... Unter 150m geht die Schnur auf eine kleinere Rolle die damit komplett gefüllt ist, oder wird Vorfachmaterial.

Wie gesagt, wenn man nur 100m geflochtene nimmt (oder übrig) hat, gebe Ich dir absolut recht...:m

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## L.Aureo (3. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Ich hab mir 2004 schon die X-Angel 40-100g (blau-silber) von Lidl geholt, ordentlich verarbeitet auch die Rolle - einmal im Jahr fetten, schönes Ding! Die  0,40mm Schnur hab ich allerdings ausgetauscht. Für Heringe an übervölkerten Stellen meine Lieblingsrute - und falls doch mal ein "Spezialist" drauflatscht... auch kein Beinbruch bei 22,80€.

Einziger kleiner Anstoßpunkt ist, daß am untersten Teleskopstück kein Leitring angebracht ist sondern nur eine Metallhülse zum stabilisieren des Teleskopstücks. Durch einen SIC-Ring wäre bei großen Fängen eine bessere Kraftübertragung möglich, andererseits kommt man mit fehlendem Ring, mit weniger Wurfwiederstand auf größere Weiten.

2005 hab ich mir dann die schwarze 6m "Karbon-Friedfisch-Peitsche" geholt... super leicht für 6m, nicht zu weich aber sowohl als Bolo für Friedfische als auch für 4m Vorfächer für "Faulenzer-Fliegen" hinterm Sbirulino für Forellen BESTENS geeignet. 

Mit feinem Geflecht trotz vieler Schnurringe s a t t e Wurfweiten. Ordentliche Rollenhalter, ordentliche Schnurführungsringe allerdings KEINE SIC-Ringe. 

Ich gehe min. alle zwei Wochen mit dem Ding los also rund 22Wochen im Jahr im Einsatz und keine Ermüdungserscheinung.

Von dem Fischfinder würde ich allerdings wegen komplett fehlender Greyline / Grundstrukturanzeige abraten, denn was bringt das größte Fischecho wenn ich nicht weiß über welchem Grund und damit welche Fischart...

Viel Spass mit Euren Einkäufen und dickes Petri.


----------



## Sven-Z (3. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

@ friggler:

Für die Hakenpäckchen habe ich extra die Bleiset-Box gekauft. Die Einteilung passt genau dafür.

Gruß

Sven


----------



## Acipenser (3. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

@friggler

hast schon recht, es komnmt auf die individuellen Anforderungen an. Beim Brandungsfischen ist wahrscheinlich weniger zu erwarten, dass Du bis in die Nachschnur kommst. Die großen Stationärrollen würden Dich arm machen, wolltest Du die komplett mit Geflecht vollmachen. 

Also ist Unterfüttern grundsätzlich richtig, mache ich ja auch. Allerdings ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit auf dem weiten weiten Meer den pangalaktischen Klopper an den Haken zu bekommen größer, also muss ich hier anders vorsorgen.


----------



## Schwedenpeter (3. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Moin,

ich habe nun noch nicht alle Beiträge durchgelesen, was ich jedoch noch schnell nachholen werde. Sehr wohl ist mir aufgefallen, das es lediglich zwei Lager gibt, die heftigst auf ihrem recht pochen.

Ich möchte in die Mitte gehen, denn grundsätzlich denke ich, das Angeln ein sehr teurer Sport ist und es auch Kollegen mit einem schmalen Geldbeutel ermöglicht werden sollte Zubehör zu erlangen.

Ich selber habe im letzten Jahr sowohl Stipp-, wie auch Raubfischrute bei Lidl gekauft und getestet. Meine anderen Ruten aus dem Fachmarkt liegen im Preissegment bei ca EUR 100,-- Rute und EUR 50,-- Rolle (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel). Hier habe ich während meines Schwedenurlaubes verglichen:

Ergebnis:
Raubfischrute:
Die Lidle-Rute erfüllt Preis- Leistungsnorm bequem und sollte nicht verdammt werden. Sehr wohl jedoch schafft sie es in keiner Art und Weise die Führungsleichtigkeit meiner etwas teureren Angel (Gesamtwert Rute,Rolle,Schnur EUR 150,--) zu erreichen. Hier also steht die Frage, wie oft und wie intensiv befische ich die einzelnen Zielfische.
Mein Zielfisch ist der Hecht (Spinnangeln) und Dorsch/Platte (Brandungsangeln). Bei diesen beiden Varianten werde ich nicht auf die günstigen Lidl-Produkte einsteigen, denn hier erwarte ich Qualität.

Stipprute:
Ich selber besitze nur die günstige Lidl-Variante, erhielt zum Vergleich von einem Freund jedoch die teuerer Variante geliehen (ca. 250,--!!!) Als ich die teure Variante nutze war ich begeistert, was für ein Handling. Da ich jedoch nur im Urlaub ein wenig Köderfische stippe werde ich bei meiner Billigerwerbung von Lidl bleiben, auch wenn tatsächlich ein ganz anderes Feeling vermittelt wird. 
Hier steht die Frage gleich einem Vergleich zwischen Fiat-Panda oder DB E320. Wer das nötige Kleingeld hat ist beim Fachhändler besser aufgehoben.

Fazit:
Qualitativ stimmt das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis bei Lidl allemal und für nicht permanent eingesetzte Geräte kann man Lidl empfehlen, aber ....
ich persönlich empfehle den Kauf bei einem Fachhändler, weil auch dort günstige Auslaufmodelle schon ab EUR 50,-- (also unwesentlich teurer) zu erwerben sind und ich dort auch Serviceleistungen erhalte (Reperaturen usw.). Desweitern erhalte ich bei meinem Angelfachhändler zu jeder zeit auch Köder, die ich bei Lidl nicht erhalten werde. Beratung ist ebenfalls beim Fachhändler besser.
Achja: Habt Ihr Euch einmal den Spaß erlaubt und die Kombinationen der Ruten und Rollen inkl. Schnüre zu prüfen? Bei meinem Fachhändler stimmt die Kombination, auch sind meine Ruten nicht kopflastig - bei den Lidl-Angeboten stimmte die Kombination nicht (Beispiel Stipprute: 15 Schnur Hauptfach, beigefügtes Vorfach 25er - echt super die "Sollbruchstelle"). 

Also:
Lasst die Lidl-Produkte für unsere Freunde mit einem schmalen Geldbeutel liegen, sie erhalten vernünftige Ware; wer kann sollte jedoch beim Fachhandel kaufen mit der Gewissheit sein Gerät auch über einen längeren Zeitraum nutzen zu können und der Gewissheit, das alle Positionen zusammenpassen.

Petri

Peter


----------



## Lionhead (3. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



micha438 schrieb:


> Ihr Komiker,
> Alle schimpfen über die Discounter und wer geht dann am morgen um 8:00 zum Lidl und schlägt sich um diesen Marsschrott?
> Kann ich Euch sagen das sind unsere lieben Petri Jünger aus diesem Board (die so einen Mist ja nie kaufen würden)
> Wer sonst hat denn einen Fischereischein und kann überhaupt damit was anfangen??????
> ...


 
Moin micha,

alles in Ordnung mit dir?

Man könnte ja glatt meinen, das du aus Pöblingen kommst, so wie du loslegst. 


Und solche Schimpfwörter wollen wir hier eigentlich auch nicht hören.

Das du den Angelboard-Mitgliedern Verlogenheit vorwirfst ist harter Tobak.

Jan Lionhead


----------



## Prachtfinken-Theo (3. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Hier in Bremen konnte man sich letzte Woche schon eindecken, wenn man wollte bei der Fa. Lidl.
Die verkaufen sicherlich eher etwas für den 'Angler-Otto-Normalverbraucher'.
Aber auch ich denke, die Sachen sind sicherlich brauchbar, obwohl meine Ansprüche bei Angelgerät was z.B. Ruten / Rollen betrifft damit nicht abgedeckt sind.
Die Fa. wird sich sicherlich hüten qualitativ schlechtes Gerät zu vetreiben.
Sehr gut sind z.B. die Elektronischen Bißanzeiger, die ich mir dort vor ein paar Jahren mal gekauft habe. Funktionieren immer noch tadellos und sind sehr sparsam im Batterieverbrauch.
Oder auch beim Zubehör -z.B. Knicklichter o.ä.- macht man sicherlich nichts verkehrt.


----------



## Killerzander (3. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

@ micha438 genau so ist es.endlich mal jemand der den nagel auf den kopf trifft.ich selber war sofort um 8uhr bei lidl um mir das futteral und die spinntasche zu kaufen.als ich auf den parplatz fuhr traff mich bald der schlag,ca 20 angler die noch zwei tage zuvor am wasser getönt haben so einen schrott würde ich mir nie kaufen standen nun da und konnten es nicht mehr abwarten den laden zu stürmen.ich bin mit den beiden taschen sehr zufrieden.und wer sich mal etwas mühe macht und im internet stöbert wird rausbekommen das die artikell von bekannten herstellern sind,die im auftrag für lidl hergestellt worden sind.


----------



## Lionhead (3. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



			
				Killerzander;1530966wer sich mal etwas mühe macht und im internet stöbert wird rausbekommen das die artikell von bekannten herstellern sind schrieb:
			
		

> Genau die Ruten sind eigentlich Shimano Speedmaster, aber nicht weitersagen....
> Beweihräucherung ist genauso kontraproduktiv wie das totale Verteufeln der Discountprodukte.
> Warum muß aber jemand ausfallend werden, wenn er nur seine Meinung äußern möchte.
> Also ich war nicht bei Lidl und co und kenne einige die auch nicht dort waren, aber deshalb pranger ich doch niemanden an.
> ...


----------



## uwe763 (3. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

...also ich glaube wir haben zu wenig gewässer hier in der umgebung von kirchheimbolanden.;+

immer noch massig taschen, bissanzeiger, dreibeine, wathosen. schon seltsam. gerade bei den taschen wundert mich das

gruß uwe


----------



## Geisbock (3. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Karpfenchamp
Das was ich von dir lese habe ich erlich gesagt als 16 Jähriger nie gedacht, sich so Teure sachen zu kaufen.
Mein Vater hätte mich in den Arsch getreten wenn ich mit solchen wünschen gekommen wäre.
Aber na ja na gut, ist eben heut eine andere zeit.
Aber eins finde ich Klasse du gehst Angeln, und hängst nicht am Playstation rum.
Das mit den Erfahrungen halte ich für bullshit, da einer mit 16 nie die erfahrung haben kann wie einer mit 40.
Und klar gibt es die Super Angler die sogar mit 40 nicht angeln können, aber dazu gehöre ich zum glück nicht dazu  
Und das mit den nicht ernst nehmen Na ja spiegelt dein alter wieder.#h #h


----------



## welsfaenger (3. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Manchmal frage ich mich schon nach dem Sinn dieses Threads. Hier wird es so dargestellt als wenn es NUR bei Lidl günstiges Gerät zu kaufen gibt und der Fachhändler nur teures Tackle führt. Dem ist aber nicht so, auch der Fachhändler hat meistens vergleichbare Angebote zu ähnlichen Preisen, also welchen Grund gibt es dann noch im Lidl zu kaufen ? 
Aber leider glauben eben viele das da Lidl Zeug extrem billig ist, weil Lidl eben immer billig ist. Soll glauben wer´s mag. Ich gehe lieber zum FH, klön ne runde mit ihm und kaufe dort dann auch.
Ach ja, eine neue Rute habe ich mir diese Woche auch zugelegt, nur leider konnte ich bei Lidl nicht fündig werden, Shimano Speedmaster Feederruten führen die leider nicht.


----------



## welsfaenger (3. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

ach Geisbock,

auch ich habe mir damals als 15 jähriger eine Matchrute für sage und schreibe 179,- DM (1988) gekauft und ich habe die nicht von meinen Eltern bekommen sondern mir das Geld selber verdient. Aber weist du was das schönste an der Sache ist? Die Rute fische ich immer noch und würde sie nie gegen eine aktuelle neue austauschen. So eine geile englische Matchrute gibt es heute kaum noch, und wenn, dann ist sie unbezahlbar.
Insofern hat sich die Rute absolut gelohnt.
Aber man sollte die Jugend  durchaus mal was zutrauen. Ich fahre am Sa. mit einem Jugendangler (OK, mittlerweile ist er 18) zum Pilken vom Kleinboot nach Fehmarn und der Junge fischt mindestens genausogut wie ich (und ich denke das ich schon sehr gut fische!) obwohl er erst 3 mal mit uns los war. 
Beim 1ten mal haben haben wir ihm da angeln mit Gufi auf Dorsch gezeigt und er hat´s sofort rauf gehabt. Der Junge hat ein unglaubliches Gespür für die richtige Führung.

Grüße


----------



## Zanderfänger (3. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Der LIDL- Edelstahl-Räucherofen (LIDL 27 €) kostet auf der Messe 47 €. Händler haben mir gestern geklagt, dass sie mit Ofen von LIDL (der nach mehreren Händleraussagen der original Behr ist) nicht konkurrieren können.
> Der Dreibein-Rutenhalten ist sehr gut (habe diesen vor einem Jahr gekauft), kostet auf der Messe etwas über das doppelte.
> Aber wenn man nun gesehen hat, was auf der Messe nun für Massen an Ruten als Billig-Schund überteuert verkauft werden, dann ist das LIDL-Angebot mehr als nur fair.


WEIL AUF DEN MESSEN MEIST ZWANGHAFT, KEINER OHNE ETWAS GEKAUFT ZU HABEN NACH HAUSE GEHEN KANN UND DAS NUTZEN AUCH DIE HÄNDLER AUS... #h


----------



## Hechtchris (3. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Also ich kauf mir dann lieber nix bevor ich mir irgend nen schrott kaufe ! Das anschauen is doch auch oft toll findet ihr nicht ? |kopfkrat


----------



## Zanderfänger (3. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

@Hechtchris

Das ist die richtige Einstellung! #h


----------



## Hechtchris (3. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> @Hechtchris
> 
> Das ist die richtige Einstellung! #h




Selbst oft bei solchen Messen kann man schnäpchen machen zb köder die im inet oder in angelläden billiger sind man muss halt nur richtig suchen 


Konnte bei der letzten angelmesse wo ich war auch ein paar kleine schnäpchen machen ! Aber die rollen und ruten haben mir nicht getaugt dann kauf ich auch nix davon ....

Obwohl meine tacklegier mich schon gerne mal übermannt ! :vik:


----------



## Geisbock (3. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

welsfaenger
Warum immer wieder Tackle geschrieben wird verstehe ich nicht???
Leben wir jetzt in den USA?
Meine erste Rute war 1984 eine [SIZE=-1]*Sportex* [/SIZE]

Und diese lag um die 150 DM, aber die habe ich nicht mehr.
Was ich damit sagen möchte ist das ich Shimano Speedmaster oder Supermaster oder sonst was von Shimano nicht gebrauchen kann.
Ist nicht meine Marke, ich stehe auf Quantum Zebco.
Was für mich persönlich das Angeln schöner macht.
Und natürlich auch Sportex.
Ich nehme aber auch den Angler ernst der mit eine Lidl Rute Angeln geht.
Unter uns für mich ist das genau so wie im Strassenverker, da nehme ich auch eine Ente ernst.
Finde es sehr Angeberisch sich immer mit solchen marken zu preisen.
Dabei wird mir mehr wie schlecht.:v


----------



## Zanderfänger (3. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



Hechtchris schrieb:


> Selbst oft bei solchen Messen kann man schnäpchen machen zb köder die im inet oder in angelläden *billiger* sind man muss halt nur richtig suchen


Diese Suche gleicht aber meist der nach einem Staubkorn.


----------



## welsfaenger (3. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

nun Geisbock, da kann dir ruhig schlecht werden. Aber ich kann dich beruhigen, ansich stehe ich garnicht auf Shimano, mir ist die Marke ansich völlig egal, die Rute oder Rolle oder irgendein Zubehör muss den Zweck so erfüllen wie ich mir das wünsche, da ist mir die Marke egal. Schau einfach mal in ein anderes Posting von mir da bin ich sogar gegen diesen Marken-Religions-Shimano Wahn. Nur die Feederrute war nun wirklich die beste die ich in der Hand hatte und daher habe ich mir ausnahmsweise mal ein Teil von Shimano geholt. 
Als ich davor auf der Suche nach einer passenden BB-Rute war habe ich mich zuerst nach einer Skeletor umgeschaut, dann hatt ich eine Speedmaster in der Hand und am Ende habe ich eine EFT Light Spin für 29,90 € gekauft (die war der Speedmaster erstaunlich ähnlich ?!?!?). Mein Verkäufer meinte auch nur, scha nicht auf die Marke sondern schau dir nur die Rute an und siehe da schon war sie verkauft!
Wollte damit auch nur sagen das der Fachhändler nicht immer nur teures Zeug hat sondern eben auch die günstige Schiene im Programm hat.
schönen abend noch


----------



## Hechtchris (3. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Diese Suche gleicht aber meist der nach einem Staubkorn.




Also bisher hab ich immer irgendwas gefunden das ich billiger als anderswo erwerben konnte ! Wenns auch nur ein Großer Köder war oder sowas


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> WEIL AUF DEN MESSEN MEIST ZWANGHAFT, KEINER OHNE ETWAS GEKAUFT ZU HABEN NACH HAUSE GEHEN KANN UND DAS NUTZEN AUCH DIE HÄNDLER AUS... #h


 
richtig ...

und weil jeder glaubt, auf Messen sei es günstig ... Volksglauben = Aberglauben #h ...

den Hammer hat aber Fisher **** Par*** abgeschossen, die in ihren Laden 8km entfernt von der Messe gleichzeitg gleichen Artikel günstiger angeboten haben und mir das am Messestand auch noch zugeflüster haben !!!|rolleyes


----------



## babsi (4. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Moin, moin,

der Regenmantel ist echt gut. Sogar meine Frau hat sich über die gute Qualität und den Preis gewundert. Ich habe mal in den Katalogen großer Firmen geschaut, da kostet der gleiche  Mantel
ca. 30 €#6

Gruss Babsi


----------



## Patrick S. (4. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Ich sage immer, es ist nicht alles Gold was glänzt, aber wenn man ein wenig schaut und nicht gleich alles kauft dann kann man schon so einige Schnäppchen machen.


----------



## xMariox (4. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Hab das Raubfischköderset und das Forellenköderset gekauft... denk mal nicht dass so ein Gummifischchen einen riesen unterschied macht zu dem vom Händler...


----------



## bennie (4. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Das glaube ich allerdings schon.


----------



## leopard_afrika (4. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

@bennie
Wenn du das denn glaubst, kannst du uns ja wohl hier die Tips geben, warum die Gummiköder im Lidl- Angebot schlechter sind als die "normal"-preisigen beim Fachhändler. Damit bei den nächsten Angeboten evtl. Fehlkäufe vermieden werden.


----------



## Fr33 (4. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

habe die Lidl köder beim kollegen gesehn.... die sind bretthart, und einfach schlecht gegossen... schwanzstil zu dick, schaufel zu klein usw....

etwas abhilfe schaffte man indem man die gummis 5min kochte...... dadurch wurden sie weicher... aber allein die form ist nicht gut..

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## bennie (4. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



Fr33 schrieb:


> habe die Lidl köder beim kollegen gesehn.... die sind bretthart, und einfach schlecht gegossen... schwanzstil zu dick, schaufel zu klein usw....
> 
> etwas abhilfe schaffte man indem man die gummis 5min kochte...... dadurch wurden sie weicher... aber allein die form ist nicht gut..
> 
> ...



danke dir, muss ich ja nicht nochmal schreiben. billige kunstköder (billig!) sind des kaufes nicht wert. man spart nix weil sie total mies fangen.


----------



## leopard_afrika (4. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Danke Fr33, das sind doch mal Aussagen, mit denen ich was anfangen kann, während Bennies Aussagen vollkommen aus der Luft gegriffen sind. Ich kenne billige Gummiköder von meinem Tackledealer oder auch z. B. bei Angel Müller in Berlin, die den großen Marken in nichts nachstehen. Auch Boardpartner Holger hatte schon öfters Gummiköder im Angebot, die sehr fängig sind, trotzdem sie billig waren. Und wenn ich denn mit billig nicht nur den Preis meine sondern ungenügende Eigenschaften, dann sollte ich die auch beschreiben und nicht einfach posten"Das glaub ich allerdings schon..."
Aber nun werde ich die nächsten Gummiköder beiDiscounterangeboten mal auf Starrheit und Formgebung betrachten.


----------



## Zanderfänger (4. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Leopard, da haben sich zwei wohl gerne...


----------



## leopard_afrika (4. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Ich hab doch nichts gegen den Jungen, aber ich und viele andere wollen hier und in gleichgearteten Tröts Tips und Erfahrungen lesen, damit man sein Wissen erweitern kann.


----------



## Zanderfänger (4. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Ich hab doch nichts gegen den Jungen, aber ich und viele andere wollen hier und in gleichgearteten Tröts Tips und Erfahrungen lesen, damit man sein Wissen erweitern kann.


Joo, wie verrückt - man merkts! |muahah:


----------



## Askorond (4. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Moin moin... bin noch recht neu hier aufm Board.#h 

Hab mir jedenfalls die Forellenangel von Lidl geholt. Finde die Verarbeitung doch recht gut. Auch macht sie einen allgemeinen guten ersten Eindruck. 2 Hechte hab ich damit schon gefangen und den Drill hat sie gut durchgehalten. Allerdings waren die auch nur 60cm|supergri ^

Naja... bisher hat sie es getan. Köderset hab ich mir auch holen wollen, war aber vergriffen. Ich glaube schon ob billig oder nicht tut es auch mal die "günstig"-ware. Denn solange sich die Ware im Wasser richtig bewegt und verhält, wird jeder Hecht wohl gleich darauf reagieren.

Vielleicht liegt der Haken ja auch bei der Langlebigkeit der gekauften Sachen. Vielleicht taugt das Zeug auch nix mehr in 1-2 Jahren.
Ich würd mal sagen: "abwarten"

MfG
Askorond


----------



## Ulli3D (4. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Und wenn die GuFis zu hart sind, bei Terranova gibt es einen Videoclip mit Uli Beyer, da zeigt er, wie mit Lötkolben oder Teppichmesser Gufis "getuned" werden können.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (4. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



Askorond schrieb:


> Moin moin... bin noch recht neu hier aufm Board.#h
> 
> Hab mir jedenfalls die Forellenangel von Lidl geholt. Finde die Verarbeitung doch recht gut. Auch macht sie einen allgemeinen guten ersten Eindruck. *2 Hechte hab ich damit schon gefangen* und den Drill hat sie gut durchgehalten. Allerdings waren die auch nur 60cm|supergri ^


 
Hallo, und |welcome: on board.
irgendwie habe ich jetzt einen Denkfehler Die Angebote waren doch  erst letzte Woche, und seitdem war die Hechtschonzeit noch nicht vorbei.|kopfkrat 
Reine Forellengewässer in den Hechte keine Schonzeit haben gibt es in Heiligenhafennicht.
Also entweder hast Du die Hechte in der Schonzeit gefangen,oder ......|kopfkrat


----------



## Askorond (4. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

(wusste dass das kommt^^) ;-)....ich habe natürlich auf Barsch angesetzt und nur aus Versehen nen Hecht dran gehabt. Die Hechte schwimmen immernoch oder wieder unversehrt in ihrem heimeligen Terretorium.


----------



## Acipenser (4. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Weiß per Zufall jemand, wann Aldi wieder mit ihrem Angelangebot nachzieht?   Nur damit wir dann im neuen Aldi Trööt weiter lustig diskutieren können...


----------



## Ronen (4. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



> Weiß per Zufall jemand, wann Aldi wieder mit ihrem Angelangebot nachzieht?



müsste wieder ende Juni bzw. Anfang Juli losgehen!


----------



## marmis0205 (4. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



Acipenser schrieb:


> Weiß per Zufall jemand, wann Aldi wieder mit ihrem Angelangebot nachzieht? Nur damit wir dann im neuen Aldi Trööt weiter lustig diskutieren können...


 

Hab zwar nur gelesen, aber das tu ich mir dann nicht mehr an ......


----------



## Hechtchris (8. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Hat sich jemand die Geflochtene von Lidl gekauft ?????


Wie ist sie denn in:  Tragkraft, Abriebfestigkeit, Wurfeigenschaften und Köderkontakt


----------



## ostseeangler27 (8. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

gute frage ........ würd ich auch gern wissen......


----------



## Hechtchris (8. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Hat den niemand so eine schnurr gekauft ? #c


----------



## leopard_afrika (8. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Chris, die Angebote gabs nun vor knapp einer Woche, die geflochtene Schnur gabs nur im Süden, meinst du denn wirklich, daß tausende von Leuten nun schon ausreichende Erfahrungen gemacht haben?
Und damit sich jeder wieder Gedanken machen kann, bei Netto gibts nächste Woche Angelzeug )


----------



## Hechtchris (8. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Chris, die Angebote gabs nun vor knapp einer Woche, die geflochtene Schnur gabs nur im Süden, meinst du denn wirklich, daß tausende von Leuten nun schon ausreichende Erfahrungen gemacht haben?
> Und damit sich jeder wieder Gedanken machen kann, bei Netto gibts nächste Woche Angelzeug )




:q Was gibts denn da #h könnt ja sein das die Karpfenspezis schon Erfahrungen damit gemacht haben


----------



## leopard_afrika (8. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Bei Netto solls Tischräucherofen, Spinner-, Wobbler- und Blinkersets, Posen, Blei, Angelsehnen, Haken geben. Außerdem Alu- Teleskopkescher, Fischwaage, Kombi aus Rucksack und Hocker und ein Angelset. Ach und `ne Kopflampe, die ich mir mal ansehen werde.
Weiß allerdings nicht, ob und welche Regionaleinteilungen es bei Netto gibt.


----------



## Norge Fan (9. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Vielleicht ist das Angelzeug bei Discountern nicht generell schlecht,muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.Mein Schwiegervater hatte letztes Jahr die Knicklichter bei Lidl gekauft und mir beim Nachtangeln eins gegeben.Beim knicken ist es sofort zerbrochen, das ist mir bei normalen auch schon passiert,aber ich habe mir nicht gleich ne tiefe Schnittwunde zugezogen.Echt,geblutet wie Sau.Also die Dinger sind gemeingefährlich.Splittert wie Glas. Gruß#hRenè


----------



## da_bua (9. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Bei Netto solls Tischräucherofen, Spinner-, Wobbler- und Blinkersets, Posen, Blei, Angelsehnen, Haken geben. Außerdem Alu- Teleskopkescher, Fischwaage, Kombi aus Rucksack und Hocker und ein Angelset. Ach und `ne Kopflampe, die ich mir mal ansehen werde.
> Weiß allerdings nicht, ob und welche Regionaleinteilungen es bei Netto gibt.



Servus, 

gibts da denn auch nen link dazu? Nettomärke in Süddeutschland scheinen dies nicht in ihr Angebot aufzunehmen.

Grüße
Jürgen


----------



## leopard_afrika (10. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

www.netto-markt.de
ich weiß aber nicht, wie bei netto die regionale einteilung und damit die angebotspalette ist.


----------



## Mario563 (10. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Nur mal so zur Info:
KW 32 bei Lidl
Aluminium -Teleskopgestänge bis ca. 100cm, verstellbare Rutenauflage für 3 Angelruten, 2 Bissanzeiger-Bars mit Fastlock-System, inklusive Tragetasche, €49,99

KW 33 Aldi Süd
Fiberglas Teleskop Angel, 5 teilige Rute, Länge ca. 210 cm, Moosgummi Griff, DM ca. 28 mm, Wurfgewicht 20-40 g, 4 Keramik Laufringe, Rolle 1-fach Stahlkugellager, Übersetzung 4,2:1, Rücklaufsperre, Frontbremse, inkl. cca 75m Angelschnur DM ca 0,28 mm, € 9,99
Friedfisch Teleskop Angel, 8 teilige Rute, Länge ca. 500 cm, Kork-Moosgummi-Griff, DM. ca. 38,3 mm, Wurfgewicht 40-90 g, 7 Keramik-Laufringe, Rolle 4-fach Stahlkugellager, Übersetzung 5,5:1, Rücklaufsperre,Heckbremse, inkl. ca. 150m ANgelschnur DM. ca 0,30mm € 19,90

Aber bitte alles ohne Gewähr


----------



## mcgredi (10. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Also ich habe mir 2 dieser Freilaufrollen gegönnt mit 10 Kugellagern. War definitiv besser als das was ich vorher an Rollen so hatte. Über Ostern musste ich jedoch feststellen, dass geflochteten Schnur und diese Shark-Spulen sich nicht vertragen. Habe von beiden Rollen die geflochtene Schnur auf die normale Spule gespult. Dann hatte ich auch keine Abrisse mehr, da evtl. die Schnur an einem "Zahn" der Shark-Spuhle hängenbleibt beim Werfen. Tja, manchmal bedeutet Fortschritt Rückschritt. Für 30 Euro trotzdem eine tolle Rolle. Die Bissanzeiger sind auch gut und das Rutengestell (hatte vorher keines) kann ich auch nur empfehlen. Habe ein besseres für 100 euro in einem Fachgeschäft gesehen - das 2,5 Fache gebe ich für etwas was vielleicht 20% besser ist nicht aus. Vielleicht noch nicht!
ciao
daniel


----------



## Fr33 (10. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

habe die Bissanzeiger jetzt mal mehrere tage testen können....

ich muss sagen, ich bin pos. überrascht. Beim Karpfenangeln machten sie sich sehr gut. man kann die empfindlichkeit einstellen usw.... also für das Geld eine gute investition.

Abstriche muss man in sachen wasserresistenz machen. Die Gehäuse sind nicht abgedichtet. Daher für regeneinsätze usw. eher ungeeignet.

Für den Ottonormalangler aber absolut top..

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## HD4ever (23. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Einkaufen tu ich da ja öfter .... allerdings bisher nix fürs Angeln :m
neulich stand da aber auf dem "Grabbeltisch" vor der Kasse ne schöne Tasche für schlapp 18 EUR rum die qualitativ nen richtig guten Eindruck machte ...
kurz : hab sie mitgenommen und sie ist ausreichend fast mein ganzes Kleinteile-Zeug zum Schleppangeln aufzunehmen ...
schönes Ding eigendlich !!! #6
muß ja mal gesagt werden


----------



## leopard_afrika (23. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Wie jetzt? Bei Euch steht die auf dem Grabbeltisch und bei fast allen anderen sehr schnell Ausverkauf genau der Tasche? Gibt es in eurer Gegend keine Angler? ) Hab gestern von einer Bekannten, die bei Lidl arbeitet, gehört, daß es schon etliche Anfragen gab, wann denn Lidl mal wieder Angelzeug anbietet.


----------



## Feeder-Freak (23. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Ist nix seltenes. Ich war im Urlaub und im Lidl siehe da, lag auch in dre Grabbelkiste das ganze Angelzeug was sie nicht losgeworden sind.
Ich bin dann mit einem Grinsen vorbeigegangen.
Ich glaube die haben sich echt die haare gerauft warum keiner das Zeug kaufen wollte.


----------



## Feeder-Freak (23. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Aber eins muss man sagen:
Bei uns am See  hatte  enulich einer der Angler auch den Rod-Pod von Lidl.
Ehrlich gesagt für 40 Euro hätte ich etwas anderes erwartet (positiv gemeint).
Für Profies oder Angler die  oft angeln gehen sicherlich keine  sonderlich guet Lösung aber  für Otto-Normal Angler #6. 
Ehrlich gesgt ich bin positiv von diesem Pod überrascht.


----------



## EMZET (23. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



Feeder-Freak schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt für 40 Euro hätte ich etwas anderes erwartet (positiv gemeint).



Danke für den Tip #v. Bei uns haben Sie noch 3Stck. (von anfangs 5) jetzt allerdings nur noch für schlappe 24,xx € |supergri . Werd gleich mal los düsen :m


----------



## Matze- (23. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

wie unfair 
wenn oich jetzt keine bei uns bekommen hätte wäre ich wohl heulend weggerannt ^^
naja ok das vllt nicht aber geägert hätte ich mich
aber ich hab ihn ja |rolleyes
also ich bin der ottonormal angler kein karpfencrack oder sonstiges 
aber für den preis ist der echt top


----------



## Feeder-Freak (24. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Hätte ich geusst das der wirklich nicht schlecht ist hätte ich ihn mitr bestimmt auch einfach als Rutenhalter geholt aber leider ist der Ausverkauft.


----------



## Ronen (25. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Also ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen.... ich bin mit meiner Lidl anschaffung auch sehr zufrieden!

Hab dieses "alternativ Pod" nun schon einige male verwendet. 

Für meine zwecke vollkommen ausreichend...!!!!

Bin echt zufrieden mit den 2 Dreibeinen!!

Gruss Ronen


----------



## KGE (25. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Ach Leute ich schmeiss mich gerade so ein bischen weg.
Was wurde im Vorfeld der Verkaufsaktion nicht hier alles abgelästert und in der Luft zerissen#c #c .
Und jetzt kommen immer zufriedene Kunden und Gesichter hier zum vorschein.
Ist schon klasse.  #q  
Ich hoffe das sich jetzt keiner persönlich angegriffen fühlt, aber das sind nun einmal Fakten :vik:


----------



## durscht (25. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Ist ja lusstig hatte die gleiche Idee wie Ronen!
Binn mit den 3beinen auch super zufrieden!
Frage an Ronen welche Bissanzeiger und Schwinger benutzt Du?


----------



## Ronen (25. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



> Frage an Ronen welche Bissanzeiger und Schwinger benutzt Du?



Hi |wavey: ,

nunja, wie sollte es anders sein... darauf sind natürlich Lidl Bissanzeiger :vik: ! 

Diese leisten nun schon in der 2. Saison für mich beste Dienste! Waren 4 stck. in dem Set wobei ich erst 2 Stck verwendet habe. So war damals die Kalkulation... 2 nehmen bis sie den Geist aufgeben ( hatte mit 1. Monat gerechnet nach den ganzen bösen Worten über diese Teile ) und dann die nächsten 2 !  

Selbst die mit im Lieferumfang enthaltenen Batterien sind immernoch drin und tun ihren Dienst!

Ich muss dazusagen, dass ich bisher nur günstige Bissanzeiger ( bis 20€/stck ) genutzt habe weil ich nicht besonders viel Pflege in die Teile investiere und auch gern mal "einen stehen lasse"...was bei den teuren Modellen sehr fatal wäre.
Von all den preiswerten Bissies sind die von Lidl mit Abstand die besten gewesen!

Ich habe die Bissanzeiger damals mitgebracht bekommen weils ne liebgemeinte Gabe sein sollte... und aller Skepsis zum trotz die Dinger sind ok für den preis !!!

Allein des Aspektes der Funk-Function wegen sollte man sich diese aber nicht holen da die Sendeleistung weit unter der Entfernung liegt wo man die Teile noch bequem hören und sehen kann |rolleyes ! Kurz gesagt Spielerei!

Anfang Mai kauf ich mir das Askon Set und dann wird dieses Lidl BissanzeigerSet einen Jungangler sicher auch gut durch die 1. und vielleicht auch sogar durch die 2.Saison bringen!

Bei den Swingern hab ich "noch" 2 verschiedene weil ich die einfach mal testen wollte!

1x einen von Pelzer ( frag mich net wie der heisst ) 
und 1x Fox Euroswinger Nachbau welcher eindeutig der bessere von beiden ist! Bissl Kleber auf das verbindungsstück von Swingkörper ( weiss net wie das heisst ) und dem teil was an des Pod kommt und das Ding ist einfach genial... auch wenn nicht Fox draufsteht ! Besonders dieses verstellbare Gewicht ist sehr gut und komfortabel.

Gruss Ronen


----------



## Natureus (25. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Moin all zusammen!

Muss auch mal eben meinen Senf dazu abgeben.

Selbst, wenn unter den Discountartikeln teilweise Brauchbares dabei ist finde ich es schade, dass der Kram Überhand nimmt und im Grunde schneidet der Angler sich mit dem Kauf ins eigene Fleisch!

Ein Fachhändler nach dem anderen geht den Bach hinunter, da preislich natürlich nicht mitzuhalten ist und somit bleibt als Resultat nur noch der Verlust von fachlicher Kompetenz. Gerade in kleineren Orten wie z.B. Buxtehude!

Eine weitere Folge ist, dass der Erwerb von Lebendködern immer schwerer wird, von der Qualität ganz abgesehen!!!

Die einzigen die davon profitieren sind die Online-Händler und ich halte die Dinge die ich kaufe lieber vorher mal in meinen Händen!

Mann muss sich also in Internet-Foren auf Erfahrungen und Urteilsvermögen anderer verlassen und wenn man es nicht tut, dann ist am Ende das Geheule groß.

Für nicht Ortskundige wird es durch den Verlust der Fachhändler zusätzlich erschwert an Informationen und Bestimmungen zu den Gewässern, sowie an Gastkarten heranzukommen.

Eine Entwicklung, die bei mir das kalte :v auslöst.

Natureus


----------



## Ben_koeln (25. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

@ natuerus,

wir drehen uns hier im Kreis! Diese Diskussion gab es schon mehrfach hier und die für und wieders auch! Ob nun die Lidl, ebay und was weiß ich nicht für Angebote schädlich für die Fachhändler sind oder nicht ist ja immer noch offen.

Aus meiner Erfahrung heraus, kann ich keinen Schwund der Fachhändler durch derartige Angebote feststellen! Ebay git es nu ja auch schon ein paar Tage! 

Sicher gibt es immer wieder Leute die im Fachgeschäft alles begrabbeln und Infos saugen um dann online für die Entscheidung das günstigste Angebot zu finden, aber die Regel scheint es ja nicht zu sein! 

Außerdem dem kann ein Fachhändler meißtens mit den Preis/Leistungsverhältnis mithalten + Beratung! 

Also soooo schlimm sieht die Sache ja nu auch net aus, oder? 

Gruß

ben


----------



## Natureus (25. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

@ Ben

In Buxtehude z.B. ist nun kein Fachhändler mehr vor Ort. Mit der Onlinekonkurrenz konnte (übrigens der einzige Laden in unserem ca. 40.000 Einwohner zählenden Ort) aufgrund fachlicher Kompetenz noch mithalten, aber seit T**m Baumarkt, Aldi, Lidl und Co. eingestiegen sind, ist aus die Maus!

In Horneburg gibt es nun auch keine Fachhändler mehr :v !

Die Folge ist, dass ich sehr weit fahren muss um zum Einen verünftig beraten zu werden und einen breiten Artikelstamm anzutreffen und zum Anderen brauchbare Lebendköder ergattern kann.

Was Infos und Gastkarten angeht brauche ich denke ich nichts zu sagen!

In Großstädten ist es sicher kein Problem für einen renomierten Fachhändler solche Dinge zu kompensieren, aber in kleineren Orten wird es zunehmend unmöglich.

Gruß Natureus


----------



## RaubfischBadner (25. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Hallo Zusammen!

Muss hier mal kurz meine Erfahrungen mit den Discount-angelgeräten schildern...

Bei uns steigt nach solchen Aktionen von Aldi,Lidl und co. die Schwarzanglerrate an den Gewässern meistens drastisch an...
Die können sich da billig eindecken und stehen bei uns dann auch des öfteren in Schutzzonen zu viert oder fünft mit besagtem Gerät rum - und wenn man dann alleine nen Versuch unternimmt sie zur rede zu stellen - prost mahlzeit kann ich da nur sagen...
Klar kriegen die Leute das Angelzeug auch beim Fachhändler - aber ich denke vielleicht ist da die Hemmschwelle doch etwas größer, bzw die Gefahr "echten" Anglern die sie eventuell kennen über den Weg zu laufen?!

Was haltet ihr davon und - habt ihr ähnliche erfahrungen gemacht?!

 Gruß RaubfischBadner


----------



## maesox (25. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Fakt ist aber auch daß ich zu Hause keinen Esel stehen habe,bei dem,wenn ich am Schawanz ziehe Geld aus dem Poppes fällt#c 

Klar freut das die kleinen Einzelhändler nicht,aber wenn ich im Lidl eine Kunstködertasche mit so einer Qualitaät zu so einem Preis bekomm,nehm ich die mit!!! Ich müsste ja nicht alle Latten im Zaun haben,wenn nicht!!So ist das eben und jeder muß für seine Zwecke wissen,was er vom Lidl brauchen kann und was nicht 

Das heißt ja nicht gleich,daß ich beim Händler um die Ecke nicht`s mehr kaufe!!!


maesox


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



Natureus schrieb:


> In Buxtehude z.B. ist nun kein Fachhändler mehr vor Ort.


Hier gehen bzw. sind die auch fast alle weg, bleibt nur ein Teilzeitgaragenhändler mit uninteressenten Billigkrams, selten erreichtbar. 
Der nächste sehr kleine Händler dann im Nachbarort, hat nur noch ein paar Sachen. Wenn es was gutes gibt, kaufe ich da, immerhin komme ich da öfter mal vorbei, und in seiner Spezialisierung auf Fliegenangelei ist der Laden gut, Carp-Tackle gibts auch, und was für die Forellenspinnerei. Bei Großgerät Rute+Rolle sind die Teile+Preise aber hoffnungslos, dat geit nicht. 

Das ist schon lange durch mit dem Händlersterben in der Provinz, nur in Großstädten mit viel mehr Menschen auf dem Haufen geht das noch gut. Klar, daß die Discounter da leichtes Spiel haben, und ein echtes Bedürfnis ist eben auch da, man kann es anfassen, ausprobieren und sogar unproblematisch umtauschen, was im Online-Handel ja immer der erste Knackpunkt ist.


----------



## Blinker Mann (25. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Bin mit dem Regenmantel auch zufrieden,gute verarbeitug.
Aber es gibt ja kein Regen mehr um ihn zu verwenden!!!!!!!

Lidel weiter so.


----------



## Mario563 (25. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



Blinker Mann schrieb:


> Bin mit dem Regenmantel auch zufrieden,gute verarbeitug.
> Aber es gibt ja kein Regen mehr um ihn zu verwenden!!!!!!!
> 
> Lidel weiter so.


Der Regen kommt schon noch keine Angst;-)
Bin mit meinem Dreibein auch sehr zufrieden wollte ich och sagen


----------



## Ben_koeln (26. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Mit dem Fachhändlersterben in der Provinz ist natürlich Schade.

Meiner Meinung nach kann aber eine Aktion bei Lidl, aldi und Konsorten nicht ausschließlich der Grund für diese "sterben" sein. Denke mal das dort im wesentlichen auch der Online Handel seinen Beitrag leistet! Das ist ja schließlich ein generelles Problem unserer "geiz ist geil" Mentalität! Leider gibt es aber auch andere Faktoren die dazu führen, das Fachhändler nicht überleben können, die nicht auf Externe Impulse zurückzuführen ist sondern in der eigenen Organisation und Präsentation liegen.

Das wären dann z.B:

- schlecht sortiert sind, ja sogar unordentlich und Schmutzig
- Beratung schlecht
- Und dann noch horrende Preise

In so einem "Fachgeschäft" sehe ich für mich keine Vorteile und daher kaufe ich da nichts. Es reicht halt heutzutage nicht mehr aus ein Ladenlokal mit jede Menge Angelgerät zu füllen und dann läuft das schon! 

Mittlerweile habe ich mein Lieblingsgeschäft gefunden. Der hat so lange auf wie Kunden da sind, steht immer und auch sehr gut mit Rat und Tat zur Seite und ist extrem engagiert! Hier kaufe ich gerne und habe auch kein Problem damit mehr zu bezahlen als bei einem xyz online Händler. 

Besten Gruß

Ben


----------



## Natureus (26. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

@ Ben

Ja, da hast du recht. Der Online Handel ist ein sehr entscheidender Faktor für den Pleitegeier. Die anderen Argumente sind nicht zu verallgemeinern, aber treffen auch nicht selten zu.

Auf "Twister" in Buxtehude treffen sie z.B. nicht zu. Der Inhaber war stehts freundlich und hatte was auf dem Kasten. Preislich konnte man immer mit ihm reden und er war super kulant (auch wenn man nach Ladenschluss mal dort war und er noch im Laden war). Überleben konnte er trotzdem nicht :c .

Naja, wie schon gesagt wurde, kann man da ewig drüber diskutieren, aber ändern wird sich dadurch nichts.

Ist halt ne Entwicklung der man nicht entgegenwirken kann, selbst durch Boykott nicht.

Grüße aus Buxte

Natureus


----------



## Hunter73 (29. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

wollte auch noch mal meinensenf abgeben zu dem angeblich so schlechtem Angelmaterial von lidl also ich habe mir da so ziemlich alles gekauft was die hatten und bin sehr zufrieden auch habe ich heute mit der Rute(Combo) zwei schöne karpfen landen können ...
und selbst der köder war von Lidl hab die mit schwimmbrot gefangen :vik:


----------



## Mario563 (29. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



Hunter73 schrieb:


> wollte auch noch mal meinensenf abgeben zu dem angeblich so schlechtem Angelmaterial von lidl also ich habe mir da so ziemlich alles gekauft was die hatten und bin sehr zufrieden auch habe ich heute mit der Rute(Combo) zwei schöne karpfen landen können ...
> und selbst der köder war von Lidl hab die mit schwimmbrot gefangen :vik:


Meiner wurde auch mit der Lidl Rute gefangen:vik: 
http://img410.*ih.us/img410/1287/karpfenzp3.th.jpg


----------



## Hunter73 (29. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

@dergute1963
Jo du dann mal ein fettes petri Heil zu deinem schönen Spiegler...


----------



## Mario563 (29. April 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*



Hunter73 schrieb:


> @dergute1963
> Jo du dann mal ein fettes petri Heil zu deinem schönen Spiegler...


Dito dir natürlich auch zu deinen beiden


----------



## Case (17. Mai 2007)

*Härtetest für Regenmantel*

Nun, ich hab mir ja bei dieser Aktion einen Regenmantel gekauft. Für 10€ wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
 Und Heute wollte ich blinkern, komme was da wolle. 
Und es kam dicke Regen. Also hab ich zum ersten mal das Ding ausgepackt und bin reingeschlüpft. Und stellte erstaunt fest das der Mantel einen Gummizug über dem Handgelenk hatte. Da es heftig regnete, zog ich mir auch noch die Kapuze über. Dann knöpfte ich mir die recht clever angeordneten Druckknöpfe zu... Und dann hab ich vier Stunden im Regen geblinkert. Und hab mich durch das Teil nie eingeschränkt gefühlt. Bin nur im Wadenbereich nass geworden, weil ich zu kurze Gummistiefel an hatte. Hat zwei große, extra abgedichtete Seitentaschen, so eine Art Netz als Innenfutter und eine Kordel zum die Kapuze zuziehen. Nur mal so als Erfahrungsbericht.

Ich bin begeistert

Case


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Bei der letzten Lidlangelgeräteverkaufsaktion wurden ja auch so Köderboxen mit allerlei Gummiködern angeboten.

Bei meinen letzten Norwegenurlaub, bin seit ca. 1 Woche zurück, hatten zwei Mann auch diese Boxen dabei. 
War ja wirklich ne Menge drin, und alles nochmal schön einzeln verpackt.#6 
Eines hatte man aber vergessen, eine Kochanleitung für die Gummifische. Die waren noch nicht "gar" und dermaßen steif, und ich bezweifle das sie mit ihren kleinen Schaufelschwänzchen überhaupt eine Druckwelle erzeugt hätten.
Wir haben sie dann erstmal im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes weich gekocht. Danach waren sie auch brauchbar, zumindest haben wurden die größeren benutzt.


----------



## Raapro (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

die spulen sind echt super und haben einen schönen freilauf eigentlich fische ich nur mit hochwertigen sachen aber die sind echt gut


----------



## Knispel (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: "Petri Heil" bei Lidl*

Da hast du aber einen Uralttrööt hervorgeholt, der Eintrag vor Deinem ist aus 2007. Aber warum soll preiswertes nicht gut sein oder anders gefragt : was ist hochwertig oder hochwertiger : die gesplisste Matche aus Bambus, die gesplisste Hexagraph aus Kohle oder das High End Modell von Schimanski ? Alles ist doch fließend oder Ansichtssache und angeln kann man mit allen, auch mit einem Weidenzweig.


----------

